# Sticky  [TUTORIAL] [ROOT/RECOVERY/BOOTLOADER UNLOCK][ICS/JB] Verizon Galaxy S III



## invisiblek

Message for Verizon: http://i.imgur.com/2Cmoq.jpg

*IMPORTANT*
This can be considered somewhat dangerous. Flashing bootloaders is scary stuff and if something goes wrong during a bootloader/chain flash, you're probably going to end up bricked.

If you get to a point where you don't want to go any further, or things don't work, you can always flash the stock rom using Odin in your bootloader mode.
Get that here: Download (unzip first)

This method is known to work on all versions of the Verizon SGS3 up to VRBMB1. It probably works on newer versions than that too.
I do, however, recommend that you downgrade to VRBLK3 before proceeding. That should hopefully prevent problems that can arise on newer ROM versions. Download VRBLK3

*INTRO*
I want to give a quick intro into what we are going to do here. Hopefully it will help out with questions that people have while attempting this process.
As we all know, Verizon thought it to be a good idea to have Samsung lock the bootloader on this device. (see my message for Verizon at the top of this post)
What the locked bootloader prevents us from doing is flashing, via odin, a custom recovery or kernel. What we can do however, is revert to an older (semi-insecure) bootchain which we have acquired, flash our custom recovery, and then continue on from our freshly flashed custom recovery by flashing the fully unlocked bootloader and anything else we want.

*DOWNLOADS*
*(I know it looks like a lot of files, but they are relatively small. Just don't rename any of them)*


> 1. Root.zip: Download - Mirror
> 2. Samsung SGS3 Drivers: Download
> 3. Odin 3.0.7: http://samsung-updates.com/Odin307.zip
> 4. VRALEC bootloader: Download - Mirror
> 5. Recovery (choose one):
> TWRP: Downloads (choose the latest tar file)
> *or*
> CWM 6 Touch: Download - Mirror
> 6. VRALE6 bootloader: Download - Mirror


*ROOT AND RECOVERY*


> 1. Copy Root.zip and VRALE6.bootloader.zip to your sdcard, for use later. (downloads 1, 6)
> 2. Install the Samsung drivers (download 2)
> 3. Boot into Odin mode on your device. (Power off the device, hold Vol- Home and Power until you get the warning message, then press Vol+)
> 4. Flash VRALEC.bootloader.tar.md5 (download 4) via odin (download 3) in the *PDA* slot. Your phone will reboot.
> 5. Boot back into Odin mode and flash a custom recovery (download 5) (also in the *PDA* slot) such as cwm touch or twrp:
> 6. Boot into your new recovery mode by turning off your device and holding Vol+, Home and Power
> 7. Flash root.zip and VRALE6.bootloader.zip from step 1 in recovery mode
> 8. Profit!


*WHAT TO DO NOW?* 


> *Back up your IMEI: *http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1852255
> ^That may save your ass later, trust me ^
> 
> *Reset your flash counter* (optional):
> See here: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1494114
> What is the flash counter you ask? Its a little number that gets incremented each time you flash (via odin ONLY, recovery WILL NOT increment this) a non official image. The idea is that Samsung would be able to tell if the device had been running custom software at one point in time. The app linked above will reset this to 0, but you must still be rooted in order to use it.
> 
> *Flash away!*


*BACK TO STOCK*


> Reset flash counter first using Triangle Away: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1494114
> Flash the stock bootchain VRBLK3 via PDA in Odin: Download - Mirror
> (The bootchain flash is to ensure that it will flash the entire stock tar.md5, the unlocked one might not work to do this)
> Flash the stock rom via PDA in Odin: Unzip first!


*Consider everything below this line legacy, the above method is much easier to achieve root and unlocked bootloader*
*==============================================================================================================*


Spoiler






> First off, you'll need some files. This basically flashes a custom system.img.ext4 which has your su binary. You then boot up and flash cwm or twrp
> 
> 1. USB Drivers: http://tinyw.in/Fdoz
> 2. Odin: http://samsung-updates.com/Odin307.zip
> 3. One Rooted system.img tarball:
> Root66: A more proper rooted image than what I had originally had available to work with: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1762204
> *OR*​
> Stripped down (unzip first), more details here on what this one is: http://rootzwiki.com...tripped-rooted/
> http://goo.im/devs/i...img.tar.md5.zip
> torrent (please seed!): http://goo.im/devs/i...rom.zip.torrent
> 
> *OR*​
> Full Stock, rooted:
> http://goo.im/devs/i....system.img.tar (this is big ~1.5gb, I'll work on slimming it down)
> torrent (please seed!): http://goo.im/devs/i...img.tar.torrent
> mirror: http://tinyurl.com/tytillithz thanks tillithz!!
> 
> 4. One recovery image:
> CWM recovery.img: http://goo.im/devs/i...35/recovery.img (this was ripped out of CWM-Recovery-LTE-SGS3-Sprint-v4.zip from the e4gt team)
> *OR*
> TWRP image (courtesy of birdman): http://goo.im/devs/birdman/twrp8.img
> Ok, lets get started....
> 
> 1. Boot into Odin mode on the phone. Do this by powering off and then holding vol down, home and power to power on. Then press vol up to accept the disclaimer. Plug into your computer.
> 
> 2. Fire up Odin (Heimdeil may work in linux, haven't tested) choose the PDA section and browse to wherever you downloaded *rooted.system.img.tar* then click flash. This takes awhile, be patient. Took me around 8 minutes to flash this.
> 
> 3. It will auto reboot. It should boot up and thing should act mostly normal except that you'll be able to adb in and use su to take root
> 
> *If you don't want a custom recovery, you may stop here. You are rooted.*
> 
> Continuing on to get a custom recovery on your device...
> 
> 4. You'll need adb installed and working for this. If you don't know how, this isn't the thread for that. Open a command prompt and follow these commands:
> 
> (if you downloaded twrp8.img, use that instead of recovery.img in the commands)
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> adb push recovery.img /sdcard/<br />
> adb shell<br />
> su<br />
> dd if=/sdcard/recovery.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p18<br />
> reboot recovery
> 
> 5. Profit
> 
> *EXTRA CREDIT:* Hate the VZW boot logo and audio as much as I do? Flash this in CWM: http://www.mediafire...m6urrypvx2c156p
> Its a stock Samsung Boot animation (pulled from Blazer ROM)
> 
> enjoy
> 
> Thanks to many people...
> Epic 4g Touch Team
> Samsung-Updates.com
> rizdroid for this: http://forum.xda-dev...304&postcount=1 which i loosely followed to build our rooted system.img
> Many others for bits an pieces for this whole thing
> 
> FAQ:
> 
> Q: It's not working!!! Keeps failing!!!
> A: Try again. Turn the phone off (battery pull) and boot into download mode again
> 
> Q: Odin doesn't seem to be doing anything!
> A: Be patient, it can take awhile sometimes. I've also noticed if you try to flash something, and leave the phone plugged in and try to flash something else it won't work. Unplug, then replug, then try flashing again
> 
> Q: Does this trip the flash counter?
> A: No
> 
> Q: Can we flash custom kernels?
> A: Not properly at this time. If we flash to our boot partition, we'll end up with this: http://i.imgur.com/Ci0gY.png We can still recover from this by booting into odin mode and flashing the stock boot.img, found here: http://goo.im/devs/i...tock.kernel.tar


----------



## imneveral0ne

Thank you! so excited for this. Can't wait for my phone to get here now lol.


----------



## R1Lover

and I just finished reading 7 pages of pissed off people... Thanks for your work!


----------



## yarly

S3 users on Verizon just got amazingly lucky


----------



## SYL

Almost decided not to purchase because of the bootloader. Thanks so much!

Pic says it all 

EDIT: This should be moved to the VZW Dev forum no?


----------



## droidstyle

BOOM


----------



## GarryLumpkins

Awesome! I will try this as soon as the Rooted system.img tarball is slimmed down. ( I have a slow connection okay)

edit: I need my root, download commencing.


----------



## b16

Already on the front page! Thanks man!


----------



## Ricky Babalu

Surprise, Surprise.


----------



## TeeX

*BAM!* said the Lady...


----------



## GarryLumpkins

Please seed people! I've seen 4 leachers already D:


----------



## b16

If you can seed that torrent, please do.


----------



## D3M0NYK

Don't have an S3 but i'm gonna seed this for you guys. Awesome work. Got a 60 down 10 up to put to work for you guys.


----------



## v3rdict

Don't have an S3, but I'll seed this bad boy for you.


----------



## slashedice

I just registered here because I wanted to say thanks for the hard work you have done. That was crazy fast too! I'm downloading the torrent right now, and I'll leave it seed afterwards. Least I can do, but thanks again for all the help!


----------



## E Sini

It's funny when people are cursing out Samsung and talking about returning the device cause its impossible and can't be done.. then it gets done and everyone "knew it could be done!" Lolol! Thank you for the root man, we had faith in you and it shows. I don't think the boot loader is too far behind

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davidnc

This is good news





















Actually happened faster then I expected it would .I fiqured it might take at least til Sunday ,ha


----------



## papi92

Whats good news is there is nothing after the fact checking for signed images meaning we can replace bootloader. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vanhoud

Galaxy nexus user here..downloaded the torrent and seeding for you guys. 30mbps upload in full effect. Love android


----------



## slashedice

I was getting connection errors with Transmission, so I'm trying a different bittorrent client and redownloading/seeding.

Forgive me since I'm new, but this basically takes care of the locked bootloader, correct?

I'm coming from a nexus s which was stupid easy to root/flash roms with. Thanks again.


----------



## Golfman560

I was afraid I'd have a useless phone for a few weeks but it hasn't even arrived and this comes by. Can't wait for it to come Monday. I'm seeding off the server at work for the weekend as well.


----------



## bwhite757

Very good news to wake up to.... Now I have something to do at work today!


----------



## J_Dav1

I say you leave the file big so I can use more data by downloading over Verizon's network. Lol. Thanks guys, for the hard work. Now I can consider buying it again.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## junjlo

This doesn't fix boot loader issue just gives root and CWM (no custom roms) unless of course im wrong and i hope i am.


----------



## NYY2SMP

I like how in the thread about the locked bootloader they linked to xda when it's right here.


----------



## SlimSnoopOS

junjlo said:


> This doesn't fix boot loader issue just gives root and CWM (no custom roms) unless of course im wrong and i hope i am.


This grants root access which allows for custom roms, this does not grant us the ability to install radios, kernels, or boot animations/splash screens. This hinders AOSP development as well.


----------



## skiddingus

I'm downloading the rooted image now and I just read this thread from the OP has a rooted kernel:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1755386
What is the difference between flashing the entire rooted image or just flashing the rooted stock kernel posted on this link? Won't they do they same thing?


----------



## mutualexcrement

NYY2SMP said:


> I like how in the thread about the locked bootloader they linked to xda when it's right here.


Oops...At least its the same pic.


----------



## SYL

I'm kinda confused... You flash a recovery.img. Is this replacing the stock recovery, meaning we can get custom kernels? Or is the bootloader still there?


----------



## Goose306

I will be downloading this and seeding it via Torrent on my VZW phone. With my unlimited data. As a thank you to all their years of great service and customer-first attitude.


----------



## HitmanDreams

Correct, if the boot-loader is locked, this means no custom kernels which means no CM or AOSP. Root is still obtainable, but all the custom roms are going to essentially be the same except for looks. Look at the X2 for example, had to use 2nd init to get CM working which means they never had official support from the CM team. The guys over there did a great job with what they had, but the boot-loader really stifled development. Might be returning mine Monday when it finally gets to my house, we'll see, maybe I can live with TouchWiz for a while


----------



## bedwa

Beautiful work BTW. Lol, protect the kernel and recovery, leave the system wide open. Thank you Samsung.


----------



## SYL

HitmanDreams said:


> Correct, if the boot-loader is locked, this means no custom kernels which means no CM or AOSP. Root is still obtainable, but all the custom roms are going to essentially be the same except for looks. Look at the X2 for example, had to use 2nd init to get CM working which means they never had official support from the CM team. The guys over there did a great job with what they had, but the boot-loader really stifled development. Might be returning mine Monday when it finally gets to my house, we'll see, maybe I can live with TouchWiz for a while


Yea, after suffering tons of kernel incompatibility with ICS, etc on my DX, I will never again buy a locked device. No pay till the bootloader is unlocked. Might as well wait for another Nexus


----------



## Goose306

HitmanDreams said:


> Correct, if the boot-loader is locked, this means no custom kernels which means no CM or AOSP. Root is still obtainable, but all the custom roms are going to essentially be the same except for looks. Look at the X2 for example, had to use 2nd init to get CM working which means they never had official support from the CM team. The guys over there did a great job with what they had, but the boot-loader really stifled development. Might be returning mine Monday when it finally gets to my house, we'll see, maybe I can live with TouchWiz for a while


DX had official support from CM, with a locked BL. Pretty sure RAZR is on official build lists too due to popularity.

The X2 didn't get official support not because of 2nd-init, but because the X2 is the red-headed stepchild of the Moto family.

Anyways, it looks like there is someone over at XDA who got an unsecured bootloader on their S3 they received, looks like they rooted it with above method and did a dump on the bootloader.

Bracing for win (hopefully)


----------



## bedwa

Here's one thing I see here. Flashing insecure/unsigned recoveries and kernels through Odin didn't work cause of the boot loader secure protection, however a recovery flash from userspace was able to boot. Which means that a custom kernel should work, elsewise the recovery would have needed a bootstrap to even boot. Bring on the custom kernels for all to enjoy.


----------



## falkor164

I love how everybody freaked out and said they were cancelling their orders, and returning this phone. This thing is great and a really nice device. Touch wiz is really nice and can easily be played with till loader gets unlocked. Should not take long, only to 2 days to root. Give it time and enjoy this beautiful phone.


----------



## Goose306

bedwa said:


> Here's one thing I see here. Flashing insecure/unsigned recoveries and kernels through Odin didn't work cause of the boot loader secure protection, however a recovery flash from userspace was able to boot. Which means that a custom kernel should work, elsewise the recovery would have needed a bootstrap to even boot. Bring on the custom kernels for all to enjoy.


This is what I'm thinking as well. Now that we have custom recovery, we need to package up the unsecured kernel into a flashable and have a brave soul try flashing it via CWM. If that works, we are all A-OK.


----------



## HitmanDreams

falkor164...have you had a device with a locked bootloader before? Those of us with Moto phones all thought the same thing and it never came about. Now, the thing going for us here is the MASSIVE number of people with this phone that want it unlocked  There's bound to be an engineer who helps us out on this one somehow


----------



## diewson

Hi, I need some help. I just tried to root my verizon sgs3 following these directions:

http://www.theandroi...izon-galaxy-s3/

Everything went smoothly. On the final part it still didnt reboot all the way. It was stuck on samsung galaxy S3 logo, so I removed the battery and placed it in again. Then I tried to start up the phone and now its still stuck on Samsung galaxy s3 logo. Is there anything I can do? Im nervous about this, help would be appreciated









Edit: When I receive emails, my phone plays the notification sound even though it is stuck on the samsung galaxy S3 part.


----------



## falkor164

HitmanDreams said:


> falkor164...have you had a device with a locked bootloader before? Those of us with Moto phones all thought the same thing and it never came about. Now, the thing going for us here is the MASSIVE number of people with this phone that want it unlocked  There's bound to be an engineer who helps us out on this one somehow


Yeah I have a DX and the thing is I never had a real problem with it. Yes very frustrating at times but there was a good community making 2nd init that there was a lot out there. I was hoping for unlocked bootloader of course. This did piss me off but at the same time I knew this would and will get straightened out. I also wondered if Verizon did this to ensure they could get the global update out without people flashing before hand. Only time will tell.


----------



## juicy

Thank you all for seeding! It was downloading from goo at about 200kbs, I am torrenting it at over 2mb/s Thanks! Will seed!


----------



## Sirtopeia

Sirto approves this method for root. It works.

Didn't flash recovery because I didn't see the need just yet.

Seeding.

Thanks!

Im going to see if I can get wifi teather to work.
**EDIT** WIFI TEATHER IS WORKING. Here's a link for the newbs to wifi teather: http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/
I'll post some pictures of it linked to my ipod. With 4g speedtest of course!


----------



## shatter

First, a huge thanks to the OP!

I want to thank all the torrent seeders, I was able to download the img file extremely quickly. Now I am going to return the favor by continuing to seed the files to others. I got 4Mbit upload speeds to contribute.

Can anyone confirm the same md5 hash?

rooted.system.img.tar
e937f4a460806e75575c02add8035276 MD5


----------



## diewson

Do i have to do the CWM part in order to get the tethering wifi to work? When i start tethering, it gets granted superuser permissions but it ran with errors.

the log shows that:
Setting ad-hoc mode...
failed


----------



## dansx6

seeding also


----------



## jdhas

My GS3 won't be here until Tuesday, but I'll be seeding this torrent for the foreseeable future. Thank you!


----------



## slashedice

Well I'm now rooted and I have CWM installed. I know its kinda useless at the moment but I wanted to do a clean backup before I start installing all apps. Call me crazy, but I just want a good starting off point that I can always roll back to. Take it easy.


----------



## weblexa

Also seeding using my VZW phone's data connection.


----------



## trueagle

seeding! thanks for the information


----------



## Goose306

Good news guys from XDA:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=28420449&postcount=121

We have unsecured kernel load!


----------



## kipland007

Looks like it took about 24 hours to break Verizon's shitty lock down... lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skiddingus

> Can anyone confirm the same md5 hash?
> 
> rooted.system.img.tar
> e937f4a460806e75575c02add8035276 MD5


It is correct.


----------



## lvlorpheus

I wonder how much money Verizon spent on this effort?

This is why I love android, no corporation will ever be able to best a unified group of the world.

Verizon = 0

Android world community = 1


----------



## e_droid

I'm in Odin mode and it said Downloading before I plugged the phone into my comp, Odin isn't recognizing my phone. I think it's because I haven't plugged my phone into the computer while powered up and it doesn't have the drivers. Can I just reboot the phone or am I going to brick myself?

Edit: Did a battery pull. Phone rebooted fine, left it on to connect to Windows. 2 out of the 4 drivers installed. Rebooted the phone again to try Odin and it still won't recognize.

The 2 drivers that didn't install were:
'CDC Serial'
'SAMSUNG_Android_SCH-I535'

Have yellow exclamation points under Device Manager.
The phone is seen under Portable Devices in Computer.


----------



## kisypher

i'll probably go ahead and get the S3 on tuesday now. that'll give me something to play with until the Note2 (or hopefully the next nexus) drops this fall. man, i gotta kick the habit of buying a new phone every 6 months. my android crack flashing addiction just gets the best of me.


----------



## aj8600

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=28420449&postcount=3


----------



## JCSIII79

Verizon lost....lol

Good job


----------



## JayGoat60

Well, I hate to be the one asking for help but I need it. I flashed the root .tar file and in the middle of it my USB cable disconnected. Turns out a pin was bent inside it and didn't allow for a good connection so even moving the cable caused it to disconnect. Of course this screwed up everything. I tried just flashing the .tar root file and I got it to boot to the Galaxy S III screen and it just hung there. Flashed it one last time in desperation and now it hangs on the Verizon 4G LTE boot animation.

I gave up and flashed the stock file that was linked in the OP's original post via Odin in the bootloader section. However, this also hangs on the Verizon 4G LTE boot animation. It has been there for the past 5 minutes. Any ideas?

I'm going to do another flash of the stock file and see if that helps at all.

EDIT: Yeah as I figured that didn't work. Ugh.


----------



## sid8911

JayGoat60 said:


> Well, I hate to be the one asking for help but I need it. I flashed the root .tar file and in the middle of it my USB cable disconnected. Turns out a pin was bent inside it and didn't allow for a good connection so even moving the cable caused it to disconnect. Of course this screwed up everything. I tried just flashing the .tar root file and I got it to boot to the Galaxy S III screen and it just hung there. Flashed it one last time in desperation and now it hangs on the Verizon 4G LTE boot animation.
> 
> I gave up and flashed the stock file that was linked in the OP's original post via Odin in the bootloader section. However, this also hangs on the Verizon 4G LTE boot animation. It has been there for the past 5 minutes. Any ideas?
> 
> I'm going to do another flash of the stock file and see if that helps at all.
> 
> EDIT: Yeah as I figured that didn't work. Ugh.


Welcome to Brickville my friend,welcome.
i would return it and get another one if the stock files diddnt work.


----------



## JCSIII79

i better check my usb before trying this smh,sorry Jay


----------



## invisiblek

JayGoat60 said:


> Well, I hate to be the one asking for help but I need it. I flashed the root .tar file and in the middle of it my USB cable disconnected. Turns out a pin was bent inside it and didn't allow for a good connection so even moving the cable caused it to disconnect. Of course this screwed up everything. I tried just flashing the .tar root file and I got it to boot to the Galaxy S III screen and it just hung there. Flashed it one last time in desperation and now it hangs on the Verizon 4G LTE boot animation.
> 
> I gave up and flashed the stock file that was linked in the OP's original post via Odin in the bootloader section. However, this also hangs on the Verizon 4G LTE boot animation. It has been there for the past 5 minutes. Any ideas?
> 
> I'm going to do another flash of the stock file and see if that helps at all.
> 
> EDIT: Yeah as I figured that didn't work. Ugh.


if you can get to odin, you are not bricked
i'd recommend booting into recovery (vol+ instead of vol-) wiping data/cache, then going back into odin and try flashing the stock rom again

you can join #verizons3 on irc.freenode.net for help too


----------



## JayGoat60

Thanks for the quick responses everyone.

Invisiblek, thanks for telling me how to get into recovery. I was searching for that but couldn't find it. I know with my old Droid X after an SBF you had to do a wipe of the data/cache to get it to boot past the boot animation. Hopefully that's what's going on. I'm in the process of flashing the stock rom again (after clearing data/cache) so hopefully it will work. I'll update this.


----------



## JayGoat60

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Invisiblek[/background], thank you sooo much!!! It worked! Where do I donate?!

EDIT: I have ROOT!


----------



## akanealw

I rooted following the instructions in the OP. I also flashed the CWM following the instructions.

Now when my phone boots I get the Samsung logo with the lock underneath and the text "Custom". I'm assuming that means I have a custom recovery, but I was wondering how that affects my phone in the long run.

I haven't flashed the stock firmware back onto my phone, but hopefully that will disappear. Can anyone confirm this?

I haven't flashed anything else other than the blank system image then the rooted system image. (I did this before it was confirmed you could skip flashing the blank system image.)


----------



## jrob09BHS

Torrent gave me a corrupted file the md5 was wrong, but the direct link was fine but I'm sure this was a problem on my end. Flashing now


----------



## element23

Seeding. Sharing the love


----------



## juicy

I jyst rebooted mine. Didnt see "custom" anywhere... are you talking the forst samsung splash screen, like the one rigjt before samsung galaxy s3?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## b16

Be careful with the boot partition http://tinyw.in/zcfR


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

b16 said:


> Be careful with the boot partition http://tinyw.in/zcfR


This being only for kernel flashes? Or the system and recovery partitions as well?


----------



## bedwa

Just the kernel. But from what was posted earlier in the thread with the pastebin link, the custom boot image has to be loaded THROUGH the recovery. My suggestion is to either build into the recovery a way to boot straight to the boot.img, bypassing the secured bootloader itself. I'd code it if I was more familiar with recoveries.

Edit: correction. It boots the kernel IN the recovery partition. Strange.


----------



## PhantomGamers

Does it do this natively or is it only with CUSTOM kernels?


----------



## Austin

So what is this update? Is that when getting root or when flashing a custom kernel?


----------



## TekWarren

Wow, this news may have just sold a lot more GSIII's. I'm going to fire up a seed and I don't even have this phone...but I now want it again and may still upgrade to it.


----------



## wizard62777

How long does it take for the file to flash to the phone. It has been sitting there for a hour and it has not moved past NAND write start!! and the progress bar is about 10%. Is it stuck and should I try again, did I just brick my phone?


----------



## invisiblek

wizard62777 said:


> How long does it take for the file to flash to the phone. It has been sitting there for a hour and it has not moved past NAND write start!! and the progress bar is about 10%. Is it stuck and should I try again, did I just brick my phone?


you aren't bricked. just try it again
the most this can mess up is your /system partition
in the stock image at the beginning of the OP we have a stock system.img which should flash no problem


----------



## pwned

I've been seeing different reports. Is the bootloader locked and encrypted or is it only locked? They are two very different things

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## marleyinoc

I hear custom kernel has been flashed so I guess locked only.

______
Bionic. ICS leak 6.6.232 Rooted/"stock"


----------



## Austin

Sorry for quoting you but I need your attention.







This picture on the news section is that caused by rooting or flashing a custom kernel? 
Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## invisiblek

Austin said:


> Sorry for quoting you but I need your attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture on the news section is that caused by rooting or flashing a custom kernel?
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


This is caused by flashing a custom kernel to /dev/block/mmcblk0p7 (our boot partition)
You will not get this by anything that I have released

If, by chance, you do happen to get this message while you are messing around, you can still boot into odin (after a battery pull) and flash the stock boot.tar


----------



## Droidrev71

i have rooted with no issues with the process.. thanks for root. the only issue i'm having is the apps for root. they are not responsive and are foreclosing. anyone else having this?
i am also having the funny splash screen with the lock on it like mentioned earlier..
edit.. the lock on the splash screen that says custom and its a pic of an unlocked lock only pops up on a full power down and power up. i dont get it when i do a restart..


----------



## Austin

invisiblek said:


> This is caused by flashing a custom kernel to /dev/block/mmcblk0p7 (our boot partition)
> You will not get this by anything that I have released
> 
> If, by chance, you do happen to get this message while you are messing around, you can still boot into odin (after a battery pull) and flash the stock boot.tar


Hell yeah man! Hope to see you keep on working on the vzw s3!
Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## diewson

I just finished rooting and installing CWM. Are there any ROMs out there that are good for the verizon sgs3?

Also, I can't get the wifi tether or wireless tethering to work. Setting ad-hoc mode.. failed? My laptop running windows 7 and my other sgs3 verizon isn't detecting my tether either when it didnt fail one time.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

there are rumors flying around that someone installed a real custom kernel on it. not sure how true they are, i feel like it may be wishful thinking, but has anyone heard anything to confirm this?


----------



## SYL

TenderloinShadow said:


> there are rumors flying around that someone installed a real custom kernel on it. not sure how true they are, i feel like it may be wishful thinking, but has anyone heard anything to confirm this?


Yes, Invisiblek has in fact gotten a custom kernel to boot. However, this was done by replacing the recovery.img with a kernel, and booting the phone into recovery mode, allowing boot off of the custom kernel. Only problem with this is that first, you lose your recovery. Second, you have to boot the phone into recovery each time else it will boot off the stock kernel.

I personally feel like we aren't screwed like we have been on the Droid X. We can in fact modify the boot.img which could not be done on the Droid X (Correct me if I'm wrong) however it won't boot. I'm gonna give this phone a chance and will be picking one up in a few days. The fact that we can boot a custom kernel in the first place means that we can get somewhere.

Kudos to the great work people have contributed in the first 24 hours! I think this phone will have a good future.


----------



## OmidoStyle

So happy to see this thread, coming over from the Droid X & X2, I was pretty mad to find out this was going to have a locked boot loader too. Glad to see progress is already being made. Thanks to all the devs and everyone who's been working on this, HUGELY appreciated.


----------



## wizard62777

wizard62777 said:


> How long does it take for the file to flash to the phone. It has been sitting there for a hour and it has not moved past NAND write start!! and the progress bar is about 10%. Is it stuck and should I try again, did I just brick my phone?


I am able to reset and try again but still it does not get very far. Is the progress bar suppose to move during the process or does it stick at one point and then jump to the end when done. It seems like it is hanging up and not doing anything. I let it sit all night and it still did not do anything.

UPDATE: I found my problem. Don't use a USB3 port. Root achieved!


----------



## dbgalaxys3

Seeding ....gladly after i just downed with comblast at 2mb/s


----------



## JayGoat60

diewson said:


> I just finished rooting and installing CWM. Are there any ROMs out there that are good for the verizon sgs3?
> 
> Also, I can't get the wifi tether or wireless tethering to work. Setting ad-hoc mode.. failed? My laptop running windows 7 and my other sgs3 verizon isn't detecting my tether either when it didnt fail one time.


I'm using WiFi Tether for Root Users from the Play Store and it works flawlessly. Open it up, go into settings and then under Change Device-Profile select Samsung Galaxy Nexus (CDMA/LTE). Then turn it on, let if fully boot, turn it off and reboot your phone. That last part may not be needed but my computer wouldn't recognize it until I did that. Works every time with every device I've tried with no errors.


----------



## manaox2

This is great news. Probably a noob question. Since we can get a custom kernel, dumps, and root achieved and this does not use chip encryption most likely, is there are chance of breaking the encryption on the boot loader? And would some other work around also be required, as it seems Verizon is checking somewhere to verify the kernel?


----------



## diewson

JayGoat60 said:


> I'm using WiFi Tether for Root Users from the Play Store and it works flawlessly. Open it up, go into settings and then under Change Device-Profile select Samsung Galaxy Nexus (CDMA/LTE). Then turn it on, let if fully boot, turn it off and reboot your phone. That last part may not be needed but my computer wouldn't recognize it until I did that. Works every time with every device I've tried with no errors.


Thank you so much! I tried that with Wireless tether from Play Store yesterday, but it didn't work. Strangely I tried it just now and it worked.


----------



## segv11

manaox2 said:


> This is great news. Probably a noob question. Since we can get a custom kernel, dumps, and root achieved and this does not use chip encryption most likely, is there are chance of breaking the encryption on the boot loader? And would some other work around also be required, as it seems Verizon is checking somewhere to verify the kernel?


That would be a question for AdamOutler. Once he hacks into the initial bootloader stages of this device using the internal UART, we'll find out how the bootloader locking _really_ works.

Sent from my BANNED Unified-Search-enabled Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## neyenlives

heh, and to think they didn't want to even make the Verizon Development section of the forums here until it was released......lol

thanks!


----------



## jhssal

It went flawlessly and painlessly... TB is installed and wifi tether is working well with LTE... I'm glad I got this phone...


----------



## kisypher

nm


----------



## viper8u2

kisypher said:


> included is a link to a mirror with all necessary files to root the GS3 in one convenient spot... HERE


Thanks


----------



## trendsetter37

Picking mine up today. Hopefully heimdall 1.3.1 works. Can anyone confirm this yet?

Sent from my trusty thunderbolt


----------



## TekWarren

Just ordered mine today, not expecting it for a week or so. My DroidX got sweat soaked on a run so I am limping it along until this fancy beast arrives...thanks for your efforts on this device!


----------



## mapatton82

Can someone tell me what the difference is between the slimmed down image vs the full image?


----------



## Cruiserdude

mapatton82 said:


> Can someone tell me what the difference is between the slimmed down image vs the full image?


This thread on xda explains what all he stripped out, looks pretty heavily debloated. I prefer to debloat myself if I'm staying with a stock rom, but the list of stuff removed is a great reference point.

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1759642

EDIT: And can I just say how excited I am now thanks to our awesome dev community? My GS3 arrived Friday, but I've been on vacation so I didn't get it. As soon as I heard about the locked BL, I was so upset I was ready to send it back. At the very least, I was gonna leave it in the box unless it got hacked open.

I'm travelling back home today, and I'm already excited again! The phone still doesn't officially come out for 3 more days, and already we've got a root method, a recovery and the ability to flash roms, 2 methods so far to flash kernels (recovery replacement and kexec), and a headstart on actually unlocking this bootloader and cracking this thing wide open like it was meant to be! All before those greedy Verizon execs even came into work this morning to find out how much damage they've done, and how quickly its being fixed. Gotta love our devs, great work guys!!


----------



## mutualexcrement

Cruiserdude said:


> This thread on xda explains what all he stripped out, looks pretty heavily debloated. I prefer to debloat myself if I'm staying with a stock rom, but the list of stuff removed is a great reference point.
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1759642
> 
> EDIT: And can I just say how excited I am now thanks to our awesome dev community? My GS3 arrived Friday, but I've been on vacation so I didn't get it. As soon as I heard about the locked BL, I was so upset I was ready to send it back. At the very least, I was gonna leave it in the box unless it got hacked open.
> 
> I'm travelling back home today, and I'm already excited again! The phone still doesn't officially come out for 3 more days, and already we've got a root method, a recovery and the ability to flash roms, 2 methods so far to flash kernels (recovery replacement and kexec), and a headstart on actually unlocking this bootloader and cracking this thing wide open like it was meant to be! All before those greedy Verizon execs even came into work this morning to find out how much damage they've done, and how quickly its being fixed. Gotta love our devs, great work guys!!


Well put.


----------



## Temporalwar

Phone should be here this afternoon, I will post my update if Root works


----------



## Texas

Thank you Mr. FedEx guy, new GS3 in the house


----------



## bigdaddywong83

doing it right now as im typing


----------



## Dlongb13

Holy crap that's a big file. Actually amazed on how fast and fluid the phone is with the stock software. I just want to root to remove the wifi notification and for TiBu purposes.


----------



## bigdaddywong83

Dlongb13 said:


> Holy crap that's a big file.


it is large but its a step in the right direction


----------



## Alix8821

Anyone know if this works on Macs as well?? It's all I have, and not exactly gunna do this at work...


----------



## trendsetter37

bigdaddywong83 said:


> it is large but its a step in the right direction


Your name (bigdaddywong)...plus your comment = all kinds of win sir.

Sent from my trusty thunderbolt


----------



## Hobart

This from Verizon

Verizon Wireless has established astandard of excellence in customer experience with our branded devices andcustomer service. There is an expectation that if a customer has a question, they can call Verizon Wireless for answers that help them maximize their enjoyment and use of their wireless phone. Depending on the device, an open boot loader could prevent Verizon Wireless from providing the same level of customer experience and support because it would allow users to change the phone or otherwise modify the software and, potentially, negatively impact how the phone connects with the network. The addition of unapproved software could also negatively impact the wireless experience for other customers. It is always a delicate balance for any company to manage the technology choices we make for our branded devices andthe requests of afew who may want a different device experience. We always review our technology choices to ensure that we provide the best solution for as many customers as possible.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JCSIII79

Hobart said:


> This from Verizon
> 
> Verizon Wireless has established astandard of excellence in customer experience with our branded devices andcustomer service. There is an expectation that if a customer has a question, they can call Verizon Wireless for answers that help them maximize their enjoyment and use of their wireless phone. Depending on the device, an open boot loader could prevent Verizon Wireless from providing the same level of customer experience and support because it would allow users to change the phone or otherwise modify the software and, potentially, negatively impact how the phone connects with the network. The addition of unapproved software could also negatively impact the wireless experience for other customers. It is always a delicate balance for any company to manage the technology choices we make for our branded devices andthe requests of afew who may want a different device experience. We always review our technology choices to ensure that we provide the best solution for as many customers as possible.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


There so full of shit lol


----------



## MassiveFail-VZW Level

Hobart said:


> This from Verizon
> 
> Verizon Wireless has established astandard of excellence in customer experience with our branded devices andcustomer service. There is an expectation that if a customer has a question, they can call Verizon Wireless for answers that help them maximize their enjoyment and use of their wireless phone. Depending on the device, an open boot loader could prevent Verizon Wireless from providing the same level of customer experience and support because it would allow users to change the phone or otherwise modify the software and, potentially, negatively impact how the phone connects with the network. The addition of unapproved software could also negatively impact the wireless experience for other customers. It is always a delicate balance for any company to manage the technology choices we make for our branded devices andthe requests of afew who may want a different device experience. We always review our technology choices to ensure that we provide the best solution for as many customers as possible.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Well that's just about the funniest thing I've read all day.


----------



## wiz561

Thanks invisiblek for your work. I'm waiting on my s3 to come in and this will be extremely helpful.

A question, you posted a reference to 'rizdroid' on what was done. Can you please post what differences you made to the rizdroid process? If you could post a step by step process like rizdroid did, that would be awesome. Thank you again for everything.


----------



## Bleeds

So I rooted, and installed CWM, per the instructions.. everything appeared to work. Made a nandroid. Then flashed this http://rootzwiki.com...-fired-by-neak/ , it failed something about emmc ... So I wiped, rolled it back to my Nandroid backup, and it said it finished.. So I chose reboot. It shutdown, and now wont even power on. I get nothing...! Ideas?
Bleeds

EDIT: I realize now that I flashed the I9300 and not I535, but why wouldnt the nandroid recovery fix it...?
Bleeds


----------



## wiz561

wiz561 said:


> Thanks invisiblek for your work. I'm waiting on my s3 to come in and this will be extremely helpful.
> 
> A question, you posted a reference to 'rizdroid' on what was done. Can you please post what differences you made to the rizdroid process? If you could post a step by step process like rizdroid did, that would be awesome. Thank you again for everything.


For those that are interested, I took the fus downloader and downloaded the verizon image. I ended up with this.

SCH-I535_VZW_1_20120705143513_fti2qg2lmf.zip

Extracted that and found system.img.ext4. Mounted that fs on linux. I then downloaded the system.img.tar file that was posted here and mounted that also on linux. Used md5deep to do a checksum on all the files and saw that only the superuser and su packages were added.

$ diff orig.md5 mod.md5

330a331
> 65bd72996c68f289c5fa0b81f0874127 app/Superuser.apk
2007a2009
> d1a9de9724c662a50a9a128e48b1fb37 xbin/su

Everything else was untouched.

An interesting thing to note is that in the original download from the fus tool, I had to use simg2img, whereas the new image is already an ext4 file system.


----------



## Bleeds

Is there any way to reflash the bootloader using QHUSB mode?
Bleeds


----------



## trendsetter37

This might seem like a dumbass question. But are you guys activating the phone before you root it. I haven't even turned it on yet, I'm just grinning at it with my rape face.


----------



## PhantomGamers

trendsetter37 said:


> This might seem like a dumbass question. But are you guys activating the phone before you root it. I haven't even turned it on yet, I'm just grinning at it with my rape face.


It shouldn't matter either way... but should the time come when you will install an AOSP-based ROM you'll probably have to activate again.
At least this is the case a lot of the time on my Droid 2.


----------



## IrishCream

I assume I am loading the stock boot.img into bootloader correct?... as far as when I am flashing in Odin


----------



## Mtn_Scott1

IrishCream said:


> I assume I am loading the stock boot.img into bootloader correct?... as far as when I am flashing in Odin





> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]2. Fire up Odin (Heimdeil may work in linux, haven't tested) choose the PDA section and browse to wherever you downloaded [/background]*rooted.system.img.tar*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] then click flash. This takes awhile, be patient. Took me around 8 minutes to flash this.[/background]


PDA, PDA, Always PDA.


----------



## IrishCream

Mtn_Scott1 said:


> PDA, PDA, Always PDA.


I figured... but coming from the GNex its been FOREVER since I used Odin


----------



## kichard

Thanks for the hard work guys and gals  <3

HOW THE F DO I GET TO RECOVERY LOL

thnx


----------



## trendsetter37

kichard said:


> Thanks for the hard work guys and gals  <3
> 
> HOW THE F DO I GET TO RECOVERY LOL
> 
> thnx


Shutdown the device. And power up by holding the power, volume up, and home buttons simultaneously.


----------



## kichard

I do then it takes me back to the samsung screen Where it warns me about custom roms...


----------



## mds96

First I want to thank anyone involved for providing me root and recovery on my GS3!! Worked flawlessly! Now I am a noob to Samsung Android phones, but I'm coming from a DX, and I'm not a noob to rooting and roms! So with that out of the way, I have two questions! First, how the hell do I create a backup on here? I have tried booting into recovery from Terminal Emulator twice, once to external, and once to internal! Then booted into recovery with the button combo, external again, and each time my backup starts with 1970!! Everytime that happened on my DX, it was a bad backup! Second..If I flash the stock.img in the OP, through ODIN...Does this put me back to FULL STOCK, as in all bloat back in, no root, and stock recovery? Sorry for the book, just learning for future reference! Lol


----------



## Texas

What does this mean "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]torrent (please seed!)"?[/background]


----------



## PhantomGamers

Texas said:


> What does this mean "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]torrent (please seed!)"?[/background]


It means if you're going to download the torrent upload too.
Torrents are Peer To Peer, you're downloading from someone, you should upload to someone else.
Otherwise you're just leeching.


----------



## Texas

PhantomGamers said:


> It means if you're going to download the torrent upload too.
> Torrents are Peer To Peer, you're downloading from someone, you should upload to someone else.
> Otherwise you're just leeching.


OK, thanks.


----------



## mutualexcrement

Thank you =) Worked flawless and didnt wipe!


----------



## straitup27

im rooted and all but messaging doesn't work now,should i reflash? i keep getting "sorry messaging has stopped working" then the phone kinda freezes for a while,rebooted,cleared cache,reflashing rooted now,anybody else had this issue,can't recieve messages either

that didn't work,everything else does........any suggestions for a newb,i'm fully rooted and have recovery installed and working with no issue


----------



## kichard

The recovery IS on my phone, I access it with Terminal Emulator, su>reboot recovery. Works fine. hardware button method still brings me to the odin screen.


----------



## Hobart

So I have been trying to follow over at xda on the progress of the locked boot loader but I am kinda lost ..lol

I know they have a custom kernel loaded and root has been achieved and custom recovery.....has anything else happened? Is this going to be another Droid x? I know the dx was locked down a lot more than the sg3 but I am still unsure if I want it.... or go to another carrier??? Can somebody smart(lol) give us a status report? Goose?

I registered for xda but can't post until I help 10 people?? Wtf

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jdubau55

straitup27 said:


> im rooted and all but messaging doesn't work now,should i reflash? i keep getting "sorry messaging has stopped working" then the phone kinda freezes for a while,rebooted,cleared cache,reflashing rooted now,anybody else had this issue,can't recieve messages either
> 
> that didn't work,everything else does........any suggestions for a newb,i'm fully rooted and have recovery installed and working with no issue


Same here. On the full rooted image and messaging does not work.


----------



## e_droid

Hobart said:


> So I have been trying to follow over at xda on the progress of the locked boot loader but I am kinda lost ..lol
> 
> I know they have a custom kernel loaded and root has been achieved and custom recovery.....has anything else happened? Is this going to be another Droid x? I know the dx was locked down a lot more than the sg3 but I am still unsure if I want it.... or go to another carrier??? Can somebody smart(lol) give us a status report? Goose?
> 
> I registered for xda but can't post until I help 10 people?? Wtf
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


You'll be able to post, just can't share any links until after the 10th post.


----------



## Hobart

e_droid said:


> You'll be able to post, just can't share any links until after the 10th post.


It either gives me no option to share or says I don't have permission to reply on this thread...hmmm

I am using tapatalk

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mds96

Did I ask questions that noone is interested in answering? Lol...I might just end up flashing back to the stock unrooted rom until further development occurs. Really just want to run CM9, AOKP, GUMMY, or Liquid if and when they are released for this


----------



## Cruiserdude

mds96 said:


> Did I ask questions that noone is interested in answering? Lol...I might just end up flashing back to the stock unrooted rom until further development occurs. Really just want to run CM9, AOKP, GUMMY, or Liquid if and when they are released for this


Well you could, I'm leaving mine stock for a bit just to have something to compare to once I start digging in. Just make sure you don't take any OTA's until they've been confirmed not to break any of these methods, and everything should still work the same. Stock works quite well actually, I'm just ready for a stock ICS theme, as this GB look isn't doing it for me.


----------



## Texas

I'm on stock and tried to run Smart Keyboard but phone is forcing my to use the Samsung keyboard. I went in to Lang & Input to select Smart but it shows that Samsung is also checked and won't let me uncheck it. Any ideas how to totally disable Samsung keyboard?


----------



## jdubau55

Texas said:


> I'm on stock and tried to run Smart Keyboard but phone is forcing my to use the Samsung keyboard. I went in to Lang & Input to select Smart but it shows that Samsung is also checked and won't let me uncheck it. Any ideas how to totally disable Samsung keyboard?


Can't. Check the keyboard you want and then change the default to that one. I have been using Swift Keyboard without issues. Actually works great.


----------



## straitup27

jdubau55 said:


> Same here. On the full rooted image and messaging does not work.


 ok so i flashed stock from top of page,then downloaded rooted full from first link and flashed and installed recovery,messages and everything is fine,i think maybe the 3rd dl link has corrupted file,thats the one i had been using due to how fast it dl'ed,all three times i dl'ed it same issue,flashed using the dl from first link and all is well


----------



## PhantomGamers

straitup27 said:


> ok so i flashed stock from top of page,then downloaded rooted full from first link and flashed and installed recovery,messages and everything is fine,i think maybe the 3rd dl link has corrupted file,thats the one i had been using due to how fast it dl'ed,all three times i dl'ed it same issue,flashed using the dl from first link and all is well


the goo.im link you mean?


----------



## jdubau55

straitup27 said:


> im rooted and all but messaging doesn't work now,should i reflash? i keep getting "sorry messaging has stopped working" then the phone kinda freezes for a while,rebooted,cleared cache,reflashing rooted now,anybody else had this issue,can't recieve messages either
> 
> that didn't work,everything else does........any suggestions for a newb,i'm fully rooted and have recovery installed and working with no issue


So I got SMS and MMS working. I used Titanium Backup to backup the stock messaging app. I then uninstalled it. I rebooted. I downloaded the stock messaging zip from post one. Extracted the mms.apk and then installed that to my phone. Basically I am using the stock messaging app. Works.


----------



## Texas

jdubau55 said:


> Can't. Check the keyboard you want and then change the default to that one. I have been using Swift Keyboard without issues. Actually works great.


Thanks, I forgot to change the default.


----------



## hitman102766

fist of all thans to all the Andoid Gods that have made root possible! Follwed all the steps and it works flawlessly. but i have noticed that signal is much weaker on this galaxy s3. My thunderbolt was almost always on 4g. the s3 signal sucks! has anyone else noticed a bad signal with this device? thanks!


----------



## cadams122593

glad to have this beast of a phone. running stock for right now and then when liquid comes up with something ill be headed over there. its all smooth sailing once we get this bootloader unlocked


----------



## goldsmitht

so, the phone isn't "officially" out yet on Verizon, and it is already rooted? damn, you DEV's are GOOOOOOD!

one quick question: i'm not really a noob, sort of a noob first class. I'm currently on the DX, and have it rooted, have applied roms, and got fairly comfortable with SBFing into wee early hours of the morning (remember, SBF'ing goes better with a good beer!)

my question: based on rooting the X, is this harder or easier to root, and is there more chances of permanantly bricking my new phone? just curious, i'm not going to get into the whole bootloader deal right now, but would like to get rid of bloat and save the battery life.


----------



## hsomnus

If I already have Rom Manager Premium from marketplace could I just flash CWR through that instead of adb??


----------



## PsYcHoNeWb727

Awesome man, just did this a couple hours ago and worked perfectly! Hopefully the bootloader will be cracked soon lol.


----------



## diewson

Noob Question:

I saw the update post about Verizon is going to release an OTA very very soon. So my question is how do I stop this OTA update? I remember my LG revolution when I noobly rooted it, the OTA update was forced into my phone without me confirming it. There are a lot of posts on forums saying that they woke up seeing their phone is being updated. I really dont want Verizon to screw me over when I've started getting a little taste of root on an awesome phone.

Edit:
I changed my /system/etc/security/otacerts.zip to /system/etc/security/otacerts.zip.bak. I dont know will this solve the problem like the droid X users have posted.


----------



## hsomnus

goldsmitht said:


> so, the phone isn't "officially" out yet on Verizon, and it is already rooted? damn, you DEV's are GOOOOOOD!
> 
> one quick question: i'm not really a noob, sort of a noob first class. I'm currently on the DX, and have it rooted, have applied roms, and got fairly comfortable with SBFing into wee early hours of the morning (remember, SBF'ing goes better with a good beer!)
> 
> my question: based on rooting the X, is this harder or easier to root, and is there more chances of permanantly bricking my new phone? just curious, i'm not going to get into the whole bootloader deal right now, but would like to get rid of bloat and save the battery life.


It's easier to root than the DX. I had an X a couple years ago, it seems it was harder to root than the SGS3


----------



## xxdprussxx

hsomnus said:


> It's easier to root than the DX. I had an X a couple years ago, it seems it was harder to root than the SGS3


Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki

My dx all i had to do was z4 root one click but that was like a couple months in from having it lol


----------



## bink1r

jdubau55 said:


> So I got SMS and MMS working. I used Titanium Backup to backup the stock messaging app. I then uninstalled it. I rebooted. I downloaded the stock messaging zip from post one. Extracted the mms.apk and then installed that to my phone. Basically I am using the stock messaging app. Works.


I'm having the same problem and yes the above mentioned works. I'm just wondering if this is happening for everyone or is it an isolated few?

Edit----> I just flashed the image through Odin on a second SGS3 and the messaging is working. I'll try re-flashing today to see if it fixes the issue and report back.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mds96

Cruiserdude said:


> Well you could, I'm leaving mine stock for a bit just to have something to compare to once I start digging in. Just make sure you don't take any OTA's until they've been confirmed not to break any of these methods, and everything should still work the same. Stock works quite well actually, I'm just ready for a stock ICS theme, as this GB look isn't doing it for me.


 Yeah same here, I miss the Vanilla ICS look with the customizations of AOKP, Liquid, etc. My main concern though is that CWR is not making good backups for some reason. Its code starts out with 1970 instead of 2012, like it should. Whenever I had the "1970" on DX backups, it was a bad backup and bricked me...


----------



## Alix8821

Any guesses on how long it'll take for flashable recovery?? I'm not good with ADB. I rooted and all but, can't figure out how to get TWRP, and want it, obv


----------



## SySerror

Alix8821 said:


> Any guesses on how long it'll take for flashable recovery?? I'm not good with ADB. I rooted and all but, can't figure out how to get TWRP, and want it, obv


Using ADB really in't a matter of "good" or "bad" its a really easy well documented process and you have Oden to fall back on. IMO just try it and maybe learn something. You can't break it dude.


----------



## PhantomGamers

SySerror said:


> Using ADB really in't a matter of "good" or "bad" its a really easy well documented process and you have Oden to fall back on. IMO just try it and maybe learn something. You can't break it dude.


unless you flash an international rom


----------



## Slice

Is there a way to flash CWM from the phone, either from Rom Manager or using Terminal Emulator and following the commands as you would on a PC?


----------



## PhantomGamers

Slice said:


> Is there a way to flash CWM from the phone, either from Rom Manager or using Terminal Emulator and following the commands as you would on a PC?


of course, the commands on the PC run THROUGH the phone anyway.
that's what adb shell does.


----------



## Alix8821

SySerror said:


> Using ADB really in't a matter of "good" or "bad" its a really easy well documented process and you have Oden to fall back on. IMO just try it and maybe learn something. You can't break it dude.


Not Worried bout breaking it. Not THAT much of a noob... Jus never done ADB before. Never had to. D.Inc was easy, and G-Nex was obv easy....

How can I use Oden to flash recovery? I good with Oden


----------



## Syndacate

So uhhh...

With the locked boot loader, is there a chance that the devs don't find a way around it? If so, then what? (never owned a phone w/ a locked boot loader, don't intend to start now)

Not going to open mine up until I get the answer to this. I can't rely afford to rely on VZW, I need my phone to work.


----------



## bretth18

Is there a way to get back the S-Apps? I kind of like them, and didn't realize that the flash removed them...


----------



## PhantomGamers

bretth18 said:


> Is there a way to get back the S-Apps? I kind of like them, and didn't realize that the flash removed them...


try flashing the FULL image instead of the stripped one.


----------



## SySerror

Syndacate said:


> So uhhh...
> 
> With the locked boot loader, is there a chance that the devs don't find a way around it? If so, then what? (never owned a phone w/ a locked boot loader, don't intend to start now)
> 
> Not going to open mine up until I get the answer to this. I can't rely afford to rely on VZW, I need my phone to work.


There already is a POC way around it. A more user friendly method will come eventually.


----------



## bretth18

PhantomGamers said:


> try flashing the FULL image instead of the stripped one.


will i have to re do my recovery?


----------



## SySerror

Alix8821 said:


> Not Worried bout breaking it. Not THAT much of a noob... Jus never done ADB before. Never had to. D.Inc was easy, and G-Nex was obv easy....
> 
> How can I use Oden to flash recovery? I good with Oden


What I mean is, you can use oden to go back to stock rooted if you mess up your recovery with ADB


----------



## SySerror

Slice said:


> Is there a way to flash CWM from the phone, either from Rom Manager or using Terminal Emulator and following the commands as you would on a PC?


Yes, you can dd if in a root shell in terminal emulator. It's just as easy as ADB


----------



## PhantomGamers

bretth18 said:


> will i have to re do my recovery?


nope, i highly doubt it at least...


----------



## Alix8821

SySerror said:


> Yes, you can dd if in a root shell in terminal emulator. It's just as easy as ADB


Go On... sounds easier for me... Few Steps, if you wouldn't mind... Never had to get recovery this way b4


----------



## Syndacate

SySerror said:


> There already is a POC way around it. A more user friendly method will come eventually.


That's good to hear.

I don't really care how user friendly the method is, I'm a dev (not tooting my own horn or anything)...but I know nothing of Android dev, so bleh. Though if there exists a method I'm okay with it.

What exactly is meant by a 'locked' boot-loader. I know the moto-stuff had it, but I've never had a moto phone. I mean it's binary data, what exactly is 'locked' about it?


----------



## Syndacate

Alix8821 said:


> Go On... sounds easier for me... Few Steps, if you wouldn't mind... Never had to get recovery this way b4


Read the OP.

Simply instead of executing the dd program via ADB you'll be doing it via a root shell (terminal emulator).


----------



## bretth18

PhantomGamers said:


> nope, i highly doubt it at least...


now my phone says encryption error, please factory reset... fml


----------



## SySerror

Syndacate said:


> Read the OP.
> 
> Simply instead of executing the dd program via ADB you'll be doing it via a root shell (terminal emulator).


----------



## PhantomGamers

bretth18 said:


> now my phone says encryption error, please factory reset... fml


I don't have my phone yet so I really have no idea what's going on there.
My only advice would be to make sure your download for the image was complete by checking the file size and MD5... then try again.


----------



## SySerror

bretth18 said:


> now my phone says encryption error, please factory reset... fml


Oden should fix it.


----------



## Alix8821

SySerror said:


> I'm actually going to be testing some stuff next week (when I have less work) to use the POC method and try to get an AOSP ROM running
> 
> here is some information about locked boot loaders
> http://androidforums...ly-defined.html
> 
> I am a dev as well, well more like a compsci student and sysadmin.
> 
> Btw *[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Alix8821[/background]*
> exactly this


if only i understood anything besides "terminal emulator" haha


----------



## bretth18

SySerror said:


> Oden should fix it.


i keep getting fails


----------



## PhantomGamers

bretth18 said:


> i keep getting fails


are you using the usb cable that came with the device?


----------



## bretth18

FUCK THAT, READ THE NEWS, WE JUST GOT RIPPED OFF


----------



## bretth18

http://www.androidcentral.com/samsung-offer-hacker-friendly-developer-edition-galaxy-s-iii?utm_source=ac&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## mapatton82

Can someone tell me if there are any major issues with the full rooted image? I read from a few people that were having issues with email and messagingbut I didn't know if it was the stripped down or the full version.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## PhantomGamers

bretth18 said:


> FUCK THAT, READ THE NEWS, WE JUST GOT RIPPED OFF


I'm pissed off.
So essentially we're stuck with a brick unless we fork out the full retail price for the phone ._.


----------



## bretth18

PhantomGamers said:


> I'm pissed off.
> So essentially we're stuck with a brick unless we fork out the full retail price for the phone ._.


words do not express my levels of rage right now.


----------



## PhantomGamers

bretth18 said:


> words do not express my levels of rage right now.


maybe this'll help us unlock the bootloader on our version...







i suppose we have to think positive. lol


----------



## Syndacate

SySerror said:


> I'm actually going to be testing some stuff next week (when I have less work) to use the POC method and try to get an AOSP ROM running
> 
> here is some information about locked boot loaders
> http://androidforums...ly-defined.html
> 
> *I am a dev as well, well more like a compsci student and sysadmin.*
> 
> Btw *[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Alix8821[/background]*
> exactly this


Same, just finishing up my MS project and I can GTFO of here. Dunno anything about sys admin stuff, though, too IT'y for me .


----------



## Syndacate

I would be game to dev but in light of VZW's recent ass-fuckery I might sell my phone while it's still sealed in the box.

This move was beyond low.

Samsung did it because they can make retail on all the phones people want to hack.

Verizon did it so you can keep their bullshit software on there.

I lost respect for VZW awhile ago...but I just lost respect for Samsung with this money hungry bullshit.. I'm not sure if I'll ever buy a Samsung phone again. The only reason I purchased this was because of my amazing experience with the Fascinate/Galaxy S.


----------



## Hobart

Syndacate said:


> I would be game to dev but in light of VZW's recent ass-fuckery I might sell my phone while it's still sealed in the box.
> 
> This move was beyond low.
> 
> Samsung did it because they can make retail on all the phones people want to hack.
> 
> Verizon did it so you can keep their bullshit software on there.
> 
> I lost respect for VZW awhile ago...but I just lost respect for Samsung with this money hungry bullshit.. I'm not sure if I'll ever buy a Samsung phone again. The only reason I purchased this was because of my amazing experience with the Fascinate/Galaxy S.


I agree with you but don't you see it as Samsung sticking it to Verizon? Yeah the price is high and they are making $ but its still cool for them to offer it...just my 2cents

Btw...I def can't afford it..lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bretth18

ON ANOTHER NOTE: My phone keeps bootlooping after flashing in odin, it seems that the full version of the tar does not work. i need a way to get the s apps back on my phone


----------



## Hobart

Like phantomgamers said....does anyone know if this will help unlock the Verizon version? Can someone buy the unlocked version and look into it to see if there is a way?? Or a key or something?? Just wondering...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Syndacate

Hobart said:


> Like phantomgamers said....does anyone know if this will help unlock the Verizon version? Can someone buy the unlocked version and look into it to see if there is a way?? Or a key or something?? Just wondering...
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Depends how locked down the boot-loader is. Not sure if it's locked or encrypted.


----------



## SySerror

Syndacate said:


> Same, just finishing up my MS project and I can GTFO of here. Dunno anything about sys admin stuff, though, too IT'y for me .


I just happen to have a lot of knowledge of windows/networks/servers so its easy $25/hr during summer  It's too IT'y for me as well lol


----------



## mr_brady

I'm also having the "Unfortunately, Messaging has stopped." issue. Only happened after using Titanium Backup.

I've tried factory reset, booting into CWR and wiping data / cache / system. Re-flashing the stripped rooted OS and nothing seems to help.

I see others having luck with side loading the original mms.apk. Can somebody please post a link to just the apk so we don't have to download the entire stock img?


----------



## SySerror

Hobart said:


> Like phantomgamers said....does anyone know if this will help unlock the Verizon version? Can someone buy the unlocked version and look into it to see if there is a way?? Or a key or something?? Just wondering...
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Where do I point the money? If you find me where I can buy it, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## PhantomGamers

Syndacate said:


> Depends how locked down the boot-loader is. Not sure if it's locked or encrypted.


From what I've read they SAID they Signed and Encrypted it, but apparently they didn't encrypt it and just added signature checks to certain parts.
I'm not positive though.


----------



## SySerror

bretth18 said:


> ON ANOTHER NOTE: My phone keeps bootlooping after flashing in odin, it seems that the full version of the tar does not work. i need a way to get the s apps back on my phone


hmmm, do you have CWM?


----------



## bretth18

Syndacate said:


> I don't see it that way at all. Verizon is capitalizing huge on this. Everybody is now stuck with their useless bloatware and all the crap they stuff in there. Verizon loses nothing by Samsung locking the boot-loader, only possible gains in their bullshit software.
> 
> I *can* afford it, but I'm not about to drop $600 on a phone. Even more-so on a phone from a company who just shoved a 30' dick in my ass. My fascinate works fine for now. I would be at the doorstep to help the devs out in any way I can (I can dev in C quite nicely, but I don't know the Android OS, unlocking bootloaders, etc., and that's kind of important
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), but now I'm afraid to take mine out of the box. I might be selling it or I think I have 30 days to tell Verizon to stick it...
> 
> What S apps do you need? You try loading the slimmed version and side-loading the apps you need?
> 
> Depends how locked down the boot-loader is. Not sure if it's locked or encrypted.


I want all the S-apps, trying to load the slimmed version but i am stuck at a freaking bootloop again and idk how to get into a recovery so i can wipe


----------



## Syndacate

PhantomGamers said:


> From what I've read they SAID they Signed and Encrypted it, but apparently they didn't encrypt it and just added signature checks to certain parts.
> I'm not positive though.


If it's just signed it shouldn't be the end of the world, especially with the release of the dev version. I hope that's the case.


----------



## stang6790

Ok I need a little help. I was trying root and thought I had every thing set up correct and started the odin process and it made it a little ways and then stopped. It has been about 20 minutes. This is what odin says:

<ID:0/003> Added!!
<ID:1/005> Added!!
<ID:0/003> Odin v.3 engine (ID:3)..
<ID:1/005> Odin v.3 engine (ID:5)..
<ID:0/003> File analysis..
<ID:1/005> File analysis..
<ID:1/005> SetupConnection..
<ID:0/003> SetupConnection..
<ID:1/005> Initialzation..
<ID:1/005> Get PIT for mapping..
<ID:1/005> Firmware update start..
<ID:1/005> system.img.ext4
<ID:1/005> NAND Write Start!! 
<ID:0/003> Can't open the serial(COM) port.

The phone still says downloading do not turn off target and in odin at the top the first box says FAIL! and the second says system with a green bar under it.
Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Syndacate

bretth18 said:


> I want all the S-apps, trying to load the slimmed version but i am stuck at a freaking bootloop again and idk how to get into a recovery so i can wipe


I'd say try ODIN'ing stock a couple times. Like try it, see if it boot-loops, try it again if it does...if it does for like 2 or 3x just hold the phone for a sec and you'll have to wait it out.


----------



## bretth18

Syndacate said:


> I'd say try ODIN'ing stock a couple times. Like try it, see if it boot-loops, try it again if it does...if it does for like 2 or 3x just hold the phone for a sec and you'll have to wait it out.


so just let it loop? im freaking out right now!


----------



## Syndacate

stang6790 said:


> Ok I need a little help. I was trying root and thought I had every thing set up correct and started the odin process and it made it a little ways and then stopped. It has been about 20 minutes. This is what odin says:
> 
> <ID:0/003> Added!!
> <ID:1/005> Added!!
> <ID:0/003> Odin v.3 engine (ID:3)..
> <ID:1/005> Odin v.3 engine (ID:5)..
> <ID:0/003> File analysis..
> <ID:1/005> File analysis..
> <ID:1/005> SetupConnection..
> <ID:0/003> SetupConnection..
> <ID:1/005> Initialzation..
> <ID:1/005> Get PIT for mapping..
> <ID:1/005> Firmware update start..
> <ID:1/005> system.img.ext4
> <ID:1/005> NAND Write Start!!
> <ID:0/003> Can't open the serial(COM) port.
> 
> The phone still says downloading do not turn off target and in odin at the top the first box says FAIL! and the second says system with a green bar under it.
> Does anyone have any suggestions?


Should be fine, looks like it didn't get a chance to write...but seeing as it's already done, you really don't have anything to lose.

I'd suggest *EVERYBODY* hold off on flashing shit for now until it's sorted out....but that's just my $0.02...


----------



## mds96

Well looks like I'm stuck with a locked bootloader cause my ass can't afford $600 for phone! That would equal death for me (wife)!! Lol. Hope the dev community keeps working on our locked ones!! To think I left Moto for this BS!! Don't get me wrong, I still love the phone! Maybe Samsung did this purposely to help the ones with locked bootloaders, and this is a SUCK IT VERIZON, we are gonna make more money, and your "locked bootloader" isn't gonna be locked much longer!! FINGERS CROSSED!!


----------



## Syndacate

bretth18 said:


> so just let it loop? im freaking out right now!


No, try putting it back into dl mode and re-odin'ing stock on there. If it keeps boot looping your SOL for a bit until a better Odin package is available.

Either way I doubt you're completely hosed.


----------



## Syndacate

mds96 said:


> Well looks like I'm stuck with a locked bootloader cause my ass can't afford $600 for phone! That would equal death for me (wife)!! Lol. Hope the dev community keeps working on our locked ones!! To think I left Moto for this BS!! Don't get me wrong, I still love the phone! Maybe Samsung did this purposely to help the ones with locked bootloaders, and this is a SUCK IT VERIZON, we are gonna make more money, and your "locked bootloader" isn't gonna be locked much longer!! FINGERS CROSSED!!


This is a mutual deal by both Samsung and Verizon. Both profit off of it. It's sickening. Samsung definitely did this purposely, they have the encryption key, if it exists, and they decided to lock it.


----------



## Hobart

SySerror said:


> Where do I point the money? If you find me where I can buy it, I'll see what I can do.


Supposedly through Samsung portal???

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stang6790

Syndacate said:


> Should be fine, looks like it didn't get a chance to write...but seeing as it's already done, you really don't have anything to lose.
> 
> I'd suggest *EVERYBODY* hold off on flashing shit for now until it's sorted out....but that's just my $0.02...


So is it safe to unplug the phone since it doesn't appear to have had a chance to write?


----------



## mds96

Ok let me word this question a different way, because I know atleast one other person has had a problem with a backup! Has anyone else tried to make a backup and was successful? Successful as in once it was saved its code started with 2012 and not 1970?? If so how did you get it to work?


----------



## eyeplastics

Hi..thanks everyone for posting the links, information and instructions for everyone ...i'm new to samsung / odin and i have a few questions.

I flashed the 'FULL STOCK' on the phone ( 8 minutes, as desribed) and then pushed CWM -

*FIrst question.*

What will happen when verizon pushes a OTA update? do we know?

*Second question:*

i installed CWM, but when i launch ROM MANAGER, it doesn't recoginize CWM recovery has been installed. Is that normal? is there a way to do the nandroid backup from withn the rom manager without?

*Third question*

I am gettig touchwiz force closes..anyone else?

thank you in advance.
mark


----------



## bretth18

I am having a horrifying time. Trying to just flash stock in Odin, failed twice
<ID:0/003> __Xmit Write fail

please help


----------



## PhantomGamers

I don't suppose you have another computer to try it on?

I have horrible luck with RSDLite (for moto phones) on my computer but it works fine on my mom's computer.
However SBF_FLASH on Linux works fine on my PC.

Point being maybe it's something specific with your OS install or USB port.
Also you ARE in fact using the USB cable that came with the device?
(I asked this before but I'm not sure if I asked you nor if I got a response)


----------



## bretth18

PhantomGamers said:


> I don't suppose you have another computer to try it on?
> 
> I have horrible luck with RSDLite (for moto phones) on my computer but it works fine on my mom's computer.
> However SBF_FLASH on Linux works fine on my PC.
> 
> Point being maybe it's something specific with your OS install or USB port.
> Also you ARE in fact using the USB cable that came with the device?
> (I asked this before but I'm not sure if I asked you nor if I got a response)


ya using legit USB, i suppose i can try a different version of ODIN


----------



## TenderloinShadow

So I am about to receive my SGS3 in the next few days, and I've been following the development closely. I see some reports of the stock img file being bad, that it's causing bricked devices. Can someone confirm that the stock .tar, not the stripped down one but the full and bloated stock version works after flashing? I need root immediately because I don't have a good internet hookup where I'm at and want to tether my computer to it, but I don't want to mess anything up this early on when the devs haven't figured everything out yet. I also don't want to wipe out all the bloat yet, want to play with everything THEN remove the BS. lol

So, my question is just can anyone confirm if the stock .tar file works or is it just the stripped down one?


----------



## bretth18

TenderloinShadow said:


> So I am about to receive my SGS3 in the next few days, and I've been following the development closely. I see some reports of the stock img file being bad, that it's causing bricked devices. Can someone confirm that the stock .tar, not the stripped down one but the full and bloated stock version works after flashing? I need root immediately because I don't have a good internet hookup where I'm at and want to tether my computer to it, but I don't want to mess anything up this early on when the devs haven't figured everything out yet. I also don't want to wipe out all the bloat yet, want to play with everything THEN remove the BS. lol
> 
> So, my question is just can anyone confirm if the stock .tar file works or is it just the stripped down one?


the stripped down one originally worked for me, no longer does and the stock one sure as hell doesnt


----------



## sincerity

stripped down worked for me...


----------



## bretth18

Can somebody please give me some directions to COMPLETELY set this device to stock? i just want a phone again


----------



## eyeplastics

TenderloinShadow said:


> So I am about to receive my SGS3 in the next few days, and I've been following the development closely. I see some reports of the stock img file being bad, that it's causing bricked devices. Can someone confirm that the stock .tar, not the stripped down one but the full and bloated stock version works after flashing? I need root immediately because I don't have a good internet hookup where I'm at and want to tether my computer to it, but I don't want to mess anything up this early on when the devs haven't figured everything out yet. I also don't want to wipe out all the bloat yet, want to play with everything THEN remove the BS. lol
> 
> So, my question is just can anyone confirm if the stock .tar file works or is it just the stripped down one?


I used the 1.5gb *http://goo.im/devs/i....system.img.tar* (this is big ~1.5gb, I'll work on slimming it down) page one; flashed correctly. Haven not yet flashed my wife's phone...now i'm nervous!


----------



## bretth18

eyeplastics said:


> I used the 1.5gb *http://goo.im/devs/i....system.img.tar* (this is big ~1.5gb, I'll work on slimming it down) page one; flashed correctly. Haven not yet flashed my wife's phone...now i'm nervous!


be nervous. be very nervous.


----------



## jhssal

TenderloinShadow said:


> So I am about to receive my SGS3 in the next few days, and I've been following the development closely. I see some reports of the stock img file being bad, that it's causing bricked devices. Can someone confirm that the stock .tar, not the stripped down one but the full and bloated stock version works after flashing? I need root immediately because I don't have a good internet hookup where I'm at and want to tether my computer to it, but I don't want to mess anything up this early on when the devs haven't figured everything out yet. I also don't want to wipe out all the bloat yet, want to play with everything THEN remove the BS. lol
> 
> So, my question is just can anyone confirm if the stock .tar file works or is it just the stripped down one?


I used the full stock rooted image and everything works for me. Then I used adb to push CWR which is working okay for me, too. I deleted unwanted apps by using TB and also using wifi-tether without any issue... That's my case...


----------



## mr_brady

Can somebody please post a working mms.apk?

Every since using Titanium Backup and trying to restore my MMS messages (bonehead move on my part) I'm constantly getting the message "Unfortunately, Messaging has stopped".

Nothing seems to fix it - not factory reset (in settings), not booting into CWR and wiping everything including system, not flashing either the stripped or full rooted OS. Even tried running it with and without the SIM and external SD card.

Next step is to revert it back to stock, but that's a huge download I can't tackle at the moment.


----------



## trendsetter37

PhantomGamers said:


> maybe this'll help us unlock the bootloader on our version...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i suppose we have to think positive. lol


This. Exactly.


----------



## bretth18

CAN I PLEASE HAVE SOME HELP


----------



## junjlo

its been writing for an hour the green bar hasn't moved at all im afraid to unplug it
<ID:0/005> Odin v.3 engine (ID:5)..
<ID:0/005> File analysis..
<ID:0/005> SetupConnection..
<ID:0/005> Initialzation..
<ID:0/005> Get PIT for mapping..
<ID:0/005> Firmware update start..
<ID:0/005> system.img.ext4
<ID:0/005> NAND Write Start!!


----------



## bretth18

FUCK YES FINALLY MY PHONE IS ALIVE


----------



## eyeplastics

jhssal said:


> I used the full stock rooted image and everything works for me. Then I used adb to push CWR which is working okay for me, too. I deleted unwanted apps by using TB and also using wifi-tether without any issue... That's my case...


which wifi tether version are you using with which profile?

thanks


----------



## bretth18

NOW, how can i safely root, keeping S-Apps without having to freak out and try 4000 different things for 3 hours


----------



## PhantomGamers

bretth18 said:


> NOW, how can i safely root, keeping S-Apps without having to freak out and try 4000 different things for 3 hours


You can try this image: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1762204


----------



## jhssal

bretth18 said:


> FUCK YES FINALLY MY PHONE IS ALIVE


glad to hear that...


----------



## bretth18

PhantomGamers said:


> You can try this image: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1762204


worked. never going to use odin again


----------



## JumperPunk

goldsmitht said:


> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki
> 
> My dx all i had to do was z4 root one click but that was like a couple months in from having it lol


z4root only worked on Froyo. On GB up through the .605 release you could do it with a script connecting it to a pc via usb. On the .621 release you have to flash the Milestone X .604 sbf (linux only, rsd-lite would overwrite the radios with the wrong ones), root that via zergrush method, then flash a .zip via cwm to get the DX kernel and system back.
All that to say, this phone is easier than the .621 release of the DX, but more difficult than the .340 (Froyo) release. Overall, pretty easy, though.

I don't have my SGS3 yet, but when it comes in, I am planning on selling it for the dev release of the phone. It is not for sale yet, but when it is it will only be available form Samsung at developer.samsung.com


----------



## jhssal

eyeplastics said:


> which wifi tether version are you using with which profile?
> 
> thanks


Galaxy Nexus (LTE)


----------



## trendsetter37

TenderloinShadow said:


> So I am about to receive my SGS3 in the next few days, and I've been following the development closely. I see some reports of the stock img file being bad, that it's causing bricked devices. Can someone confirm that the stock .tar, not the stripped down one but the full and bloated stock version works after flashing? I need root immediately because I don't have a good internet hookup where I'm at and want to tether my computer to it, but I don't want to mess anything up this early on when the devs haven't figured everything out yet. I also don't want to wipe out all the bloat yet, want to play with everything THEN remove the BS. lol
> 
> So, my question is just can anyone confirm if the stock .tar file works or is it just the stripped down one?


Use the FoxFi tether app in the market for now. It Doesn't require root and you can lay low and not root/flash anything while we are still in unknown territory for the moment, development wise.


----------



## Syndacate

JumperPunk said:


> z4root only worked on Froyo. On GB up through the .605 release you could do it with a script connecting it to a pc via usb. On the .621 release you have to flash the Milestone X .604 sbf (linux only, rsd-lite would overwrite the radios with the wrong ones), root that via zergrush method, then flash a .zip via cwm to get the DX kernel and system back.
> All that to say, this phone is easier than the .621 release of the DX, but more difficult than the .340 (Froyo) release. Overall, pretty easy, though.
> 
> I don't have my SGS3 yet, but when it comes in, I am planning on selling it for the dev release of the phone. It is not for sale yet, but when it is it will only be available form Samsung at developer.samsung.com


How much is it worth? It's worth less than retail, but worth more than renewal, I'd assume.

EDIT:
I may go down this path. Feel bad for my dad, though, he already opened his. Hopefully the bootloader won't stay locked...and hopefully they're lying about the encryption.


----------



## eyeplastics

bretth18 said:


> be nervous. be very nervous.


QUICK UPDATE!
of note ...due to keyboard issues (swipe not working and NO microphone) is flashed this root66 --> so far everything is great..keyboard functions are restored.

mark


----------



## Nckmsn

Root and full rooted rom flash worked great

Only problem is that swipe doesn't work. Does anyone know a solution for this? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## TenderloinShadow

hey slightly unrelated but very important. My buddy got his s3 yesterday and I'm getting mine tomorrow. He's been experiencing major issues w charging tho. When the phone is totally powered off it charges fine but when its on it takes forever. Even with minimal use and the screen off most of the time it takes over 8 hours to charge from under 20% to 100%.

Since I'm getting mine tomorrow this concerns me. Verizon says it may be defective and he has the option of exchanging it when it goes on sale in stores on Thurs. Has anyone else seen this problem? Is it the battery bug I've heard mentioned where the value is set wrong? Please reply even if its just to say ur phone works beautifully and there r no problems cuz it would give us both some peace of mind

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## techysandy

jhssal said:


> I used the full stock rooted image and everything works for me. Then I used adb to push CWR which is working okay for me, too. I deleted unwanted apps by using TB and also using wifi-tether without any issue... That's my case...


I'm now rooted successfully however don't know how to use the adb I download the sdk however can you explain how to use the adb so I can push CWR? Thanks


----------



## jhssal

Nckmsn said:


> Root and full rooted rom flash worked great
> 
> Only problem is that swipe doesn't work. Does anyone know a solution for this? Thanks in advance!!!


I flashed the image from below... and swype is working well...
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1762204


----------



## diewson

techysandy said:


> I'm now rooted successfully however don't know how to use the adb I download the sdk however can you explain how to use the adb so I can push CWR? Thanks


I followed this guide and got adb and SDK installed then pushed CWR
http://droidmodderx.com/galaxynexus/how-to-set-up-the-sdk-for-galaxy-nexus


----------



## Syndacate

Nckmsn said:


> I flashed the image from below... and swype is working well...
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1762204


I don't know anything about the above but if that doesn't work, uninstall swype, then go here:
http://beta.swype.com/android/agreement/

Register/login and you can download the downloader (which can then be pushed to your phone) for Swype Beta. I've tested it on ICS, it's free btw. Haven't tested on this phone, though.


----------



## Syndacate

TenderloinShadow said:


> I'm now rooted successfully however don't know how to use the adb I download the sdk however can you explain how to use the adb so I can push CWR? Thanks


I haven't followed that tutorial in specific but open a command prompt, if the SDK is in your path you should be able to type 'adb list' <enter> and it should list any connected devices. If it says unrecognized command then do a search of your C:\ drive for the SDK installation directory (I can't remember off the top of my head where it is) and go into the SDK's bin folder (actually they might have moved it to tools...it's in there somewhere)...you can navigate their using cd <folder name> in the cmd window. You can run ADB from there.

Hope that helps ya some. If you have trouble getting to the directory where the ADB binary is located, google navigating windows using command prompt, I'm sure somebody has a intuitive tutorial for ya.

If you don't want to dick with navigating to ADB google how to add things to your path variable in Windows and add the location of there ADB binary there.


----------



## eyeplastics

Nckmsn said:


> Root and full rooted rom flash worked great
> 
> Only problem is that swipe doesn't work. Does anyone know a solution for this? Thanks in advance!!!


is your microphone icon also missing? If so, think it is the rom. See my earlier post..resolved when i flashed with root66 image
please let us know
mark


----------



## TekWarren

TenderloinShadow said:


> So I am about to receive my SGS3 in the next few days, and I've been following the development closely. I see some reports of the stock img file being bad, that it's causing bricked devices. Can someone confirm that the stock .tar, not the stripped down one but the full and bloated stock version works after flashing? I need root immediately because I don't have a good internet hookup where I'm at and want to tether my computer to it, but I don't want to mess anything up this early on when the devs haven't figured everything out yet. I also don't want to wipe out all the bloat yet, want to play with everything THEN remove the BS. lol
> 
> So, my question is just can anyone confirm if the stock .tar file works or is it just the stripped down one?


I also only have tethering for internet access at home. My plan is to now hold off on root or any changes until things get worked out. Try using the FoxFi app for no root tethering, it works great on my wife's samsung captivate. I plan to use that for now...if it works.

Edit: someone beat me to this suggestion but I'll leave it here anyway.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

i dont think the charging problem is the battery indicatr. taking tpo long. and there are other reports of this iaaue on the internet. but for those of you who have the phoneplease tell me: when you charge the device and its still powered on how long does it take tocharge? does it take 8 hours?


----------



## lakingslayer

jhssal said:


> I flashed the image from below... and swype is working well...
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1762204


I did this as well and even with a factory reset the stock keyboard swype works like a champ. Awesome work developers! Thanks!


----------



## rpz3.14

Anybody know how/if you can unroot back to stock if you root using this method?


----------



## jdhas

rpz3.14 said:


> Anybody know how/if you can unroot back to stock if you root using this method?


Just flash the fully stock, unrooted image.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1755386


----------



## Syndacate

rpz3.14 said:


> Just flash the fully stock, unrooted image.
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1755386


But do note, as of yesterday, there were many issues with people flashing anything. Boot-loops and the like.


----------



## PhantomGamers

I had no problem with flashing anything in Odin. I'm rooted and I have CWM Touch installed.
YMMV, but this was my experience.


----------



## eyeplastics

PhantomGamers said:


> I had no problem with flashing anything in Odin. I'm rooted and I have CWM Touch installed.
> YMMV, but this was my experience.


can you explain how install ed CWM touch?
did you install via rom manager?
when you launch ROM MANAGER , it indicates CWM installed?
please help me know the steps...

thank you


----------



## PhantomGamers

i downloaded the latest touch recovery for the verizon galaxy s3 from here: http://www.clockworkmod.com/rommanager/
and i installed the image how the OP tells you to.

dd if=/sdcard/recovery.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p18


----------



## Syndacate

PhantomGamers said:


> i downloaded the latest touch recovery for the verizon galaxy s3 from here: http://www.clockwork...com/rommanager/
> and i installed the image how the OP tells you to.
> 
> dd if=/sdcard/recovery.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p18


What's 'Touch' recovery?


----------



## PhantomGamers

Syndacate said:


> What's 'Touch' recovery?


Instead of using the volume rockers and what not to select options in recovery, you just use the touch screen.


----------



## Syndacate

PhantomGamers said:


> Instead of using the volume rockers and what not to select options in recovery, you just use the touch screen.


Gotcha, only used the regular CWM. I wonder if there's anything different about CWM touch recovery that's making it cause so many people issues.

I doubt it, but then again, who knows why it's looping in the first place.


----------



## eyeplastics

has anyone flashed CSM via ROM MANAGER...i see the verizon s3 option?

any input please?


----------



## stang6790

eyeplastics said:


> has anyone flashed CSM via ROM MANAGER...i see the verizon s3 option?
> 
> any input please?


I haven't tried it myself but I read in one of the XDA threads that it flashed OK but when you tried to create a backup you would get "Error Backing Up Image".


----------



## JumperPunk

Syndacate said:


> Gotcha, only used the regular CWM. I wonder if there's anything different about CWM touch recovery that's making it cause so many people issues.
> 
> I doubt it, but then again, who knows why it's looping in the first place.


Last I heard, the touch version was still considered to be under development, but in my experience (on the p4wifi), the touch version works just as well and is MUCH easier to use. Has anyone tried the normal and the touch version and compared the difference in experience on the sgs3?


----------



## vudugan

Will factory reset remove root?


----------



## landshark

vudugan said:


> Will factory reset remove root?


If you are referring to the wipe data/factory reset in clockworkmod recovery (CWM), then no. If you are referring to the factory data reset found on your phone under settings =>backup and reset, then yes. And even though there aren't any true custom ROMs out yet for the SGS3, I want to throw this caveat out there that you should never do a factory data reset in your settings menu if you are on a custom ROM.


----------



## demoranges

Thanks for this! I flashed the image from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1762204 with no real issues, and then replaced a few TouchWiz apps with stock ICS (from CM9) from here (http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29331-rom-stock-i535vralf2-stripped-rooted/) after installing CWM touch.

Only minor issue I'm having is with Apollo music player. It was hanging when I selected the equalizer. I read that EQ normally links to the CM DSPManager, so I flashed DSPManager as well. Then Apollo was hanging on opening. After a few restarts, Apollo opens, DSPManager force closes, then Apollo plays normally (w/o EQ). This seems like probably not an S3 specific problem, but anyone have experience with this?

Otherwise I'm generally enjoying my rooted S3! Big upgrade from my DX.


----------



## SSmaster

My bad.... Image Filter caused this weird activity....


----------



## je2345

So this is the first time since OG droid I haven't rooted the sec it was available. Are people having 100% success with being.rooted without ANY issues whatsoever? That's is the only thing holding me back from rooting. Also will I loose everything currently on my phone?


----------



## mds96

Letting everyone know on here that I made, and flashed a successful backup using the other stock rooted image and the touch.img (not official CWR touch), from the XDA thread. But I did read that Kousch updated official CWR Touch, so it may work now, not sure. Sticking with what I have for now


----------



## eyeplastics

mds96 said:


> Letting everyone know on here that I made, and flashed a successful backup using the other stock rooted image and the touch.img (not official CWR touch), from the XDA thread. But I did read that Kousch updated official CWR Touch, so it may work now, not sure. Sticking with what I have for now


that's what i want to do:
did you push CWM via adb or did you install via rom manager?

second question: does doing this affect using ODIN (or 'build-it recoevery) in anyway..i guess i'm confused between the two. just want to be safe, as my phone is using the root66 and working great--just want to back it up
thank you


----------



## mds96

eyeplastics said:


> that's what i want to do:
> did you push CWM via adb or did you install via rom manager?
> 
> second question: does doing this affect using ODIN (or 'build-it recoevery) in anyway..i guess i'm confused between the two. just want to be safe, as my phone is using the root66 and working great--just want to back it up
> thank you


 I used Terminal Emulator to push the Recovery. You use the same command, just put touch.img in place of recovery.img. Also make sure the touch.img is on the root of internal sdcard. It shouldnt affect odin because it is used in downloader mode, not recovery


----------



## eyeplastics

mds96 said:


> I used Terminal Emulator to push the Recovery. You use the same command, just put touch.img in place of recovery.img. Also make sure the touch.img is on the root of internal sdcard. It shouldnt affect odin because it is used in downloader mode, not recovery


I'm sorry to ask what i guess is a dumb question, is terminal different than using, substituting touch.img for recovery image in the syntax below?

adb push recovery.img /sdcard/
adb shell
su
dd if=/sdcard/recovery.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p18
reboot recovery

(and as an aside, in addition, i need to copy the touch.img to the root of sd either before or after

thanks again


----------



## trendsetter37

eyeplastics said:


> I'm sorry to ask what i guess is a dumb question, is terminal different than using, substituting touch.img for recovery image in the syntax below?
> 
> adb push recovery.img /sdcard/
> adb shell
> su
> dd if=/sdcard/recovery.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p18
> reboot recovery
> 
> (and as an aside, in addition, i need to copy the touch.img to the root of sd either before or after
> 
> thanks again


No it is not different. Those commands are done in a "terminal". Whether that be on a computer or your phone (Terminal emulator) doesn't matter.


----------



## mapatton82

eyeplastics said:


> No it is not different. Those commands are done in a "terminal". Whether that be on a computer or your phone (Terminal emulator) doesn't matter.


In Terminal Emulator you do not need to enter the first two lines (the adb lines).


----------



## bsalyers

This was simple, brilliant and effective.
Thank you.


----------



## masInvasion

Just to clear something up...

If I use Wireless Tether for Root, it would be reported to verizon and this is in the boot.img? so im sol for awhile, besides maybe using pdanet or something similar? I'm still on the unlimited and dont want any extra charges popping up for tethering


----------



## landshark

Bleeds said:


> So I rooted, and installed CWM, per the instructions.. everything appeared to work. Made a nandroid. Then flashed this http://rootzwiki.com...-fired-by-neak/ , it failed something about emmc ... So I wiped, rolled it back to my Nandroid backup, and it said it finished.. So I chose reboot. It shutdown, and now wont even power on. I get nothing...! Ideas?
> Bleeds
> 
> EDIT: I realize now that I flashed the I9300 and not I535, but why wouldnt the nandroid recovery fix it...?
> Bleeds


Always read everything very carefully and double check to make sure you are flashing what you want to flash

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## TenderloinShadow

So double checking right now: are there still issues with rooting this phone? There were early reports of people having problems after flashing the rooted firmware. Are we all good to go? I really want to flash that new rom from Beans.


----------



## Syndacate

TenderloinShadow said:


> So double checking right now: are there still issues with rooting this phone? There were early reports of people having problems after flashing the rooted firmware. Are we all good to go? I really want to flash that new rom from Beans.


Can you do that while retaining the default kernel (ICS)?


----------



## PhantomGamers

Syndacate said:


> Can you do that while retaining the default kernel (ICS)?


yes.


----------



## mapatton82

TenderloinShadow said:


> Can you do that while retaining the default kernel (ICS)?


I used the rooted image from the link below over on XDA. It was very simple and everything is working great for me.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1762204


----------



## Rrrracer

I realize this is more of a "me and my computer" problem than a "you" problem, but I can't seem to find anything by searching the web, so I'm hoping someone can help me out.

When I go to install the image via Odin, I get a "Visual C++ Runtime Error - The application requested the Runtime to terminate it in an unusual way." and it closes out. Tried it on both my PC and my laptop, same error. Tried uninstalling and reinstalling both Visual C++ and Odin, same error.

Any thoughts? I'm reeeaaaallly wanting to root this critter! 

Thanks


----------



## Syndacate

mapatton82 said:


> I used the rooted image from the link below over on XDA. It was very simple and everything is working great for me.
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1762204


Isn't the rooted stock image an ICS image?


----------



## PhantomGamers

Syndacate said:


> Isn't the rooted stock image an ICS image?


It is... Well TouchWiz ICS. What are you getting at? Lol


----------



## Syndacate

PhantomGamers said:


> It is... Well TouchWiz ICS. What are you getting at? Lol


Thought he said something about a JB ROM.


----------



## PhantomGamers

Syndacate said:


> Thought he said something about a JB ROM.


He said beans, as in Beanstown.
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29674-rom-beans-custom-stock-rom-50gb-dropbox-beatsbravia-engine-reboot-menu/


----------



## Syndacate

PhantomGamers said:


> He said beans, as in Beanstown.
> http://rootzwiki.com...ne-reboot-menu/


Ah, gotcha. My bad.


----------



## lluke04

Okay... I'm a noob and I followed the instructions, but I don't understand this part,* adb in and use su to take root*. Can someone help me or let me know what thread that might help me.


----------



## lluke04

mapatton82 said:


> I used the rooted image from the link below over on XDA. It was very simple and everything is working great for me.
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1762204


Okay... I'm a noob and I followed the instructions, but I don't understand this part, adb in and use su to take root. Can you help me or let me know what thread that might help me?


----------



## mutualexcrement

lluke04 said:


> Okay... I'm a noob and I followed the instructions, but I don't understand this part, adb in and use su to take root. Can you help me or let me know what thread that might help me?


Step by step http://theunlockr.com/2009/10/06/how-to-set-up-adb-usb-drivers-for-android-devices/


----------



## lluke04

mutualexcrement said:


> Step by step http://theunlockr.co...ndroid-devices/


Thanks. I have SDK installed, but still don't know what to type to get root. Sorry for being dense.


----------



## mutualexcrement

If I ever get stuck in a boot loop, how would I get into Recovery to flash my nandroid? Or would I just have to Odin again and start fresh?

EDIT: Odin Mode/Odin noob. Figured it out. Did not know you boot to recovery with usb unplugged, and into odin mode with usb plugged in. This is great. Thanks all!


----------



## Syndacate

lluke04 said:


> Thanks. I have SDK installed, but still don't know what to type to get root. Sorry for being dense.


'su' with no arguments (nor quotes for that matter) will switch user to the default (root).


----------



## eyeplastics

mapatton82 said:


> In Terminal Emulator you do not need to enter the first two lines (the adb lines).


so here is what i did

1. placed touch.img in root of sd

2. did these
adb push touch.img /sdcard/
adb shell
su
dd if=/sdcard/touch.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p18
reboot recovery

It reboots into touch recovery..........but
1. if try to do a back up it fails

i see backing up boot image..or
error while backing up boot image!

2. when i launch ROM MANAGER: it *does NOT indicate that CWM is installed--is it a bad idea to install cwm via rom manager?*

what have i done incorrectly?
help please

thank you
mark


----------



## Syndacate

eyeplastics said:


> so here is what i did
> 
> 1. placed touch.img in root of sd
> 
> 2. did these
> adb push touch.img /sdcard/
> adb shell
> su
> dd if=/sdcard/touch.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p18
> reboot recovery
> 
> It reboots into touch recovery..........but
> 1. if try to do a back up it fails
> 
> i see backing up boot image..or
> error while backing up boot image!
> 
> 2. when i launch ROM MANAGER: it *does NOT indicate that CWM is installed--is it a bad idea to install cwm via rom manager?*
> 
> what have i done incorrectly?
> help please
> 
> thank you
> mark


I'm not 100% but I remember reading this issue somewhere else. I think there's issues with it backing up the boot image. Sorry I can't tell you more.


----------



## hollywoodo

root66 file shared by download link over on xda.


----------



## Tarkus.Z

I used the method and files over on the XDA http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1762204 post and everything seems to be working fine here so far. I did not flash a new recovery yet. I did this yesteday morning and seeded the file until a few hours ago. I got my VZN SGS3 Monday afternoon. It's nice to have root. I did not wipe anything and all was fine. I did make a backup to the external SD Card with My Backup just in case. I will probably use the VZN recovery that Koush added to Rom Manager and go from there. I have TB doing it's backups to the external SD card also and some Videos are there now.

First Samsung phone so getting used to the recovery system and odin was a little confusing to me at first as I wasn't as attentive as I should have been and had the cable connected while attempting do push the three buttons then it finally hit that I was a moron and needed to connect the cable after ;=]. The XDA method is really no diferent than here except it has a slightly different image to push on the phone.


----------



## unFolDedWeEWie

Trying to root and am currently stuck here:

<ID:0/005> Added!!
<ID:0/005> Odin v.3 engine (ID:5)..
<ID:0/005> File analysis..
<ID:0/005> SetupConnection..
<ID:0/005> Initialzation..
<ID:0/005> Get PIT for mapping..
<ID:0/005> Firmware update start..
<ID:0/005> system.img.ext4
<ID:0/005> NAND Write Start!!

has been on this screen for about 20 mins.

did not use the method on xda. I had already downloaded the files and had not checked this forum in a few days. Can I stop it now? or will I brick my phone?

Edit: Got it going with the method on xda. Hooray Root!


----------



## djj624

Have a question. I rooted with the first rooted img, and noticed that the keyboard isnt working as it should. I see there is newer img on xda, how do i install that? Same way as origional root method or do i have to flash stock img then the rooted one all over?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dangerous

bretth18 said:


> FUCK THAT, READ THE NEWS, WE JUST GOT RIPPED OFF


Not really.. I paid $108 (tax included) for my 32G Blue SG3. What's another $599 for an unlocked version.....


----------



## mutualexcrement

djj624 said:


> Have a question. I rooted with the first rooted img, and noticed that the keyboard isnt working as it should. I see there is newer img on xda, how do i install that? Same way as origional root method or do i have to flash stock img then the rooted one all over?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I dirty flashed over the top and its working fine now. It even shows Verizon on my lockscreen now. I dont know if that was stripped out of this version or what.


----------



## femakahuna

What do you mean "dirty flashed over the top"? I lost the predictive text after flashing.


----------



## lluke04

hollywoodo said:


> root66 file shared by download link over on xda.


Can you post a link to root66 file?


----------



## BMc08GT

link to said img?


----------



## djj624

So to install the newer rooted img do i go through odin like the origional root img? Or do i flash the stock img first? Also will this effect the recovery i pushed in?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mapatton82

This is the link to the fixed Stock Rooted image.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1762204


----------



## lluke04

mapatton82 said:


> This is the link to the fixed Stock Rooted image.
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1762204


Do you know of another link to download. I can't download from either of the links, the download nor the torrent.


----------



## Texas

Do I need to have a [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]external SD card installed for ROM/ CWM or will the internal storage work? I've heard "put on the root of your SD card" a couple of times while reading through threads. [/background]


----------



## sixohtew

i cant even get odin to run on my computer. the second i press start it just force closes. this is on windows as i cant seem to get odin to run in wine on linux.. anyone have any ideas?


----------



## kisypher

is anyone getting the "motions" to work after flashing the root66 image? it seems none of mine work, at all. i'm talking about "tap to top", "tilt to zoom", "pan to browse images", etc... not that i would use them that often, but wondering if i have a defective phone or if i'm just in full retard mode because everything else works perfectly.


----------



## mapatton82

kisypher said:


> is anyone getting the "motions" to work after flashing the root66 image? it seems none of mine work, at all. i'm talking about "tap to top", "tilt to zoom", "pan to browse images", etc... not that i would use them that often, but wondering if i have a defective phone or if i'm just in full retard mode because everything else works perfectly.


I quick tried one of them (tap to top) and it worked for me. Some the motion options only work in certain applications. Like the 'tap to top' only works for contacts, gmail, and email.


----------



## kisypher

think i found the issue....looks like a custom kernel borks the motions. they seem to work now that i am back on the stock kernel. and you're right, not all apps appear to be motion compatible.



mapatton82 said:


> I quick tried one of them (tap to top) and it worked for me. Some the motion options only work in certain applications. Like the 'tap to top' only works for contacts, gmail, and email.


----------



## mapatton82

kisypher said:


> think i found the issue....looks like a custom kernel borks the motions. they seem to work now that i am back on the stock kernel.


I am on Invisiblek v2 kernel and they are working., unless you were running something else?


----------



## kisypher

that's what i was on, they didn't work at all until i went back to stock. i'll try again...

update....OK, it works, but seemingly only when it feels like it. kinda hit and miss.



mapatton82 said:


> I am on Invisiblek v2 kernel and they are working., unless you were running something else?


----------



## BMc08GT

mapatton82 said:


> I quick tried one of them (tap to top) and it worked for me. Some the motion options only work in certain applications. Like the 'tap to top' only works for contacts, gmail, and email.


works for me in contacts but not gmail


----------



## mapatton82

BMc08GT said:


> works for me in contacts but not gmail


Your right, I only tried contacts and the email app, but Gmail doesn't work for me either and I don't think it ever did. It seems like the motion funtions only work with TouchWiz related apps.


----------



## Bleeds

Quick question.. how long should it be flashing? It has been on NAND Write Start!! for about 12 Mins. The phone has not rebooted either. I dont want to unplug this.. any ideas?
Bleeds


----------



## chmodbot

Question: Once we are rooted, how do we block the OTA and prevent it from running?


----------



## Tarkus.Z

Bleeds said:


> Quick question.. how long should it be flashing? It has been on NAND Write Start!! for about 12 Mins. The phone has not rebooted either. I dont want to unplug this.. any ideas?
> Bleeds


It took me about eight minutes as the OP stated. You should see the first block in Odin gradually fill up as the write progresses. If it is stuck at any point for more than five minutes something is probably wrong.


----------



## Bleeds

Is it safe to pull the cable, pull battery, and then try again?
Bleeds

EDIT: Factory image flashed and all is well. I will try again...


----------



## rfurman24

To those who are having issues with the root in the OP which verison did you use and did you flash CWM? I used the full stock root method in the OP with no CWM and am having no issues.


----------



## idelgado782

Ok guys so I may have a very silly question. As soon as we flashed the img. file using odin that automatically gives us superuser and and root. So it is possible to download clockwork mod recovery from the play store and install the recovery from there, without out flashing the recovery.img to the phone first? i'm having some issues with command prompt and I wanted to know if I can install recovery this way! Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## rfurman24

idelgado782, they are doing it on XDA but I have not tried it.


----------



## Tarkus.Z

idelgado782 said:


> Ok guys so I may have a very silly question. As soon as we flashed the img. file using odin that automatically gives us superuser and and root. So it is possible to download clockwork mod recovery from the play store and install the recovery from there, without out flashing the recovery.img to the phone first? i'm having some issues with command prompt and I wanted to know if I can install recovery this way! Thanks in advance!!!


I have installed CWM recovery from Rom Manager and all went well. In the recoveries listing there is one listed for the Verizon SGS 3.


----------



## djj624

Having trouble. I downloaded the rooted img from xda. Didn't realize it was zipped up. I unzipped it and there are a bunch of files in there, which one do use in Odin?


----------



## djj624

Also why isn't anything from there showing in the folder I made for the files when I click PDA in Odin


----------



## PhantomGamers

you're supposed to flash the tar file


----------



## djj624

Don't see it, so unzip the file I downloaded from xda and pull the tar file into my folder? The original one I used in Odin was an img file, or I thought


----------



## djj624

Btw thanks for the quick response my phone is Odin mode and I don't even know how to get out to keep the phone rooted the way it was.


----------



## PhantomGamers

djj624 said:


> Don't see it, so unzip the file I downloaded from xda and pull the tar file into my folder? The original one I used in Odin was an img file, or I thought


You should be downloading a .7z file, and in that file is a .tar file.
You want to extract the .tar and select it in Odin via the PDA line.


----------



## djj624

Can't find the .tar damnit! How do I get out of Odin mode on the phone. I'll just deal with the original root.


----------



## PhantomGamers

as far as i can tell you need to battery pull


----------



## djj624

Don't ask me how but I somehow managed to extract the .tar file into my sgs3 folder and was able to run it. Got my proper keyboard functions back and wifi is rock solid. Thanks a lot phantom I owe you one!


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Hey. So I'm having a lot of trouble with tethering.

I just rooted last night and everything went perfectly. Apps like Titanium are working like a charm, and i was able to install and run Clockworkmod through Rom Manager. But I can't seem to get Tether to work. Before I rooted, I was using clockworkmod tether and was getting great speeds of over 7Mbps. Now, though, after root, whether I use clockworkmod or Wireless Tether for Root, I only get about 2-3Mbps. I run speed tests through Speedtest.net on my computer and my phone within a minute of each other (using the website on my pc and the app on my phone). While my pc via the tether connection shows the shitty speeds, my phone when I test it directly on it shows fantastic speeds.

So to recap: all indications are that my data connection is working fine, but when I try to tether my computer I get terrible speeds. For the record, I have set the wireless tether app to the Galaxy Nexus (LTE) profile when I try to use it. I also just did a full factory reset with no affect. Has anyone else experienced this or know a way to fix it?

Thanks.


----------



## ikefox

Having a bit of an issue myself. Rooted with the stock image and everything was working fantastic, was able to restore apps with TB, Wifi Tether, the works. After a regular software reboot on my phone last night, I am greeted with a barrage of "Unfortunately the process com.android.phone/messaging has stopped" errors that prevent me from even using the phone. Additionally, the first boot screen now shows the Samsung branding with the "unlocked" icon before it continues through the rest and boots into the OS.

I have tried to re-root using Odin, which fails each time. I have also tried flashing back to the stock image, which also fails.

Suggestions?


----------



## Jubeekabee

Quick, possibly dumb, question...coming from DX root is fairly one touch without losing current apps and such. When rooting GS3, there is an image to be loaded. Will this wipe everything or simply add root to your phone?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## landshark

Jubeekabee said:


> Quick, possibly dumb, question...coming from DX root is fairly one touch without losing current apps and such. When rooting GS3, there is an image to be loaded. Will this wipe everything or simply add root to your phone?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The image does not wipe your phone. Even flashing the rooted files in ODIN is not wiping the phone.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Hey. Just re-flashed the stock rooted rom and did a factory reset and now wifi tether works perfectly.


----------



## Hobart

Hey just got done chatting with Samsung and I started a thread with pics of screen during chat....Stanley said YES they will be unlocking gs3 ...well see????

More pics of conversation in thread on gs3 general...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mapatton82

Hobart said:


> Hey just got done chatting with Samsung and I started a thread with pics of screen during chat....Stanley said YES they will be unlocking gs3 ...well see????
> 
> More pics of conversation in thread on gs3 general...
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


I read your posts from the other thread and it appears that Stanley was talking about the Dev Edition SGS3. I don't think the ability to unlick the device is up to Samsung, that woukd be VZW call.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## PhantomGamers

mapatton82 said:


> I read your posts from the other thread and it appears that Stanley was talking about the Dev Edition SGS3. I don't think the ability to unlick the device is up to Samsung, that woukd be VZW call.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


Yes but if VZW allowed Samsung to push an update unlocking the bootloader Samsung would be able to confirm it themselves...


----------



## mapatton82

PhantomGamers said:


> Yes but if VZW allowed Samsung to push an update unlocking the bootloader Samsung would be able to confirm it themselves...


True, but I doubt VZW would do that.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Syndacate

It will not be unlocked by 'them' - whether 'them' be Verizon or 'them' be Samsung.

You misunderstood Stanley.

I think what he was really trying to say is wait until the update comes out so we can close off the root exploit you guys are using as that's currently the only hope of actually using your device w/o Verizon's bloatware. After they confirm that the exploit has been sealed, come back and ask more questions.


----------



## eyeplastics

TenderloinShadow said:


> Hey. Just re-flashed the stock rooted rom and did a factory reset and now wifi tether works perfectly.


which versin of wifi tether did you use?, rom stock66 root?
what are the settings you used for wifi...mine launches fine, but doesn't broadcast SSID

thanks


----------



## Michele

Hello everyone. I just got my Verizon S3 last week and really want to get it rooted. I just finished reading this thread (all 34 pages) and now my head is spinning. What I'd really like is an easy z4root-type solution like I used to root my Galaxy Tab 7. Failing that, I'm willing to go the long route (no pun intended) but most of the directions I've seen leave out one or more critical points, assuming I guess that you already know this stuff. So far, the only one I've understood is a nice video tutorial I found here: http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-news/215646-verizon-galaxy-s-iii-now-has-root-custom-recovery-spite-locked-bootloader-2.html.

Could some kind soul please confirm for me that this method works, or give me a pointer to some definitive step-by-step root method that won't brick my phone?

For the record, though I'm a noob to Android, I've been around Unix since the PDP-10 days. I've got Odin and successfully managed to flash my little Chinese Sylvania tablet, but I really don't want to screw up my phone. Thanks!


----------



## sfobrien

Michele said:


> Hello everyone. I just got my Verizon S3 last week and really want to get it rooted. I just finished reading this thread (all 34 pages) and now my head is spinning. What I'd really like is an easy z4root-type solution like I used to root my Galaxy Tab 7. Failing that, I'm willing to go the long route (no pun intended) but most of the directions I've seen leave out one or more critical points, assuming I guess that you already know this stuff. So far, the only one I've understood is a nice video tutorial I found here: http://www.droidforu...otloader-2.html.
> 
> Could some kind soul please confirm for me that this method works, or give me a pointer to some definitive step-by-step root method that won't brick my phone?
> 
> For the record, though I'm a noob to Android, I've been around Unix since the PDP-10 days. I've got Odin and successfully managed to flash my little Chinese Sylvania tablet, but I really don't want to screw up my phone. Thanks!


Rooting is a piece of cake just did it yesterday. Since you are already know Odin you are there. Download the root66 stock file and follow the instructions in the OP in this thread. Takes just a few minutes and your rooted.


----------



## Michele

Thanks for the quick reply. I downloaded stock.vzw_root66.7z and then went back to the start of this thread for the directions. There I found the following message:

"*NEWS: 7/9/12 - There is an OTA coming up very soon (or so I've heard) and its probably going to block this root method. DO NOT UPGRADE!"*

*So should I in fact wait? On a (perhaps) related note, I just noticed that 3G Watchdog says I downloaded 6.76 MB today, even though I wasn't using the S3.* I took a look at /cache but it's empty. Not sure what that was all about.


----------



## Goose306

Michele said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I downloaded stock.vzw_root66.7z and then went back to the start of this thread for the directions. There I found the following message:
> 
> "*NEWS: 7/9/12 - There is an OTA coming up very soon (or so I've heard) and its probably going to block this root method. DO NOT UPGRADE!"*
> 
> *So should I in fact wait? On a (perhaps) related note, I just noticed that 3G Watchdog says I downloaded 6.76 MB today, even though I wasn't using the S3.* I took a look at /cache but it's empty. Not sure what that was all about.


Root it nao. That is how you block the OTA (freeze FWUpgrader.apk once root) with it you are potentially at the whims of the VZW overlords. Once it's blocked they can't try shoving their firmware on your phone (it *should* ask prior to installing any OTAs, but I've heard of numerous situations where people woke up and the phone was in recovery by itself, so there is no point in even risking it.)

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## H22W

Thanks invisiblek!!! The instructions worked exactly as you posted in the OP. We did the full stock rooted image and were pleasantly surprised that it didn't factory-wipe her phone.

Only thing different I did for my wife's phone was for the recovery. Rather than adb a custom recovery, we installed ROM Manager app from the market and flashed CWM recovery from within the app. Seemed simpler to me so I thought I would put the idea out there for others.

Used combination of Application Manager and Titanium BackUp to freeze various bloatware and the OTA upgrader process (FWUpgrade).


----------



## sfobrien

Goose306 said:


> Root it nao. That is how you block the OTA (freeze FWUpgrader.apk once root)
> Sent from my SCH-I535


Thanks I was wondering how to do that too.


----------



## Michele

OK, so here's what I've done so far.

1. Got Odin 3.07 running on my XP machine.
2. Got the Samsung drivers loaded.
3. Got adb to recognize the S3.
4. Downloaded stock.vzw_root66.7z and extracted it. This gave me a file called stock.vzw_root66.tar, size 1,600,800 K.

Now if I understand correctly, what remains now is:

1. Boot the S3 into Odin mode as indicated in the OP.
2. Run Odin and paste "stock.vzw_root66.tar" into the PDA box in Odin.
3. The next direction is to "click flash". But I don't see a "flash" command in Odin. Does this mean click the Start button on the bottom of the window?
4. Wait 8 minutes til done and the S3 will automagically reboot itself and be rooted?

FWIW, Odin comes up with only the "Auto-Reboot" and "F.Reset Time" check boxes checked. Is that correct?

Sorry to seem like a 'fraidy cat, but I really want to avoid doing something stupid. Thanks in advance.

Any confirmation of the above would be most appreciated before I take this leap of faith.


----------



## kingdroid

I dnt mean 2 b ignorant but whut is the torrent file 4??... Which files do i need 2 do exactly??.. The stock img, the rooted version, and clockwork rec??.. Thanx n advance...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaben2

Michele said:


> OK, so here's what I've done so far.
> 
> 1. Got Odin 3.07 running on my XP machine.
> 2. Got the Samsung drivers loaded.
> 3. Got adb to recognize the S3.
> 4. Downloaded stock.vzw_root66.7z and extracted it. This gave me a file called stock.vzw_root66.tar, size 1,600,800 K.
> 
> Now if I understand correctly, what remains now is:
> 
> 1. Boot the S3 into Odin mode as indicated in the OP.
> 2. Run Odin and paste "stock.vzw_root66.tar" into the PDA box in Odin.
> 3. The next direction is to "click flash". But I don't see a "flash" command in Odin. Does this mean click the Start button on the bottom of the window?
> 4. Wait 8 minutes til done and the S3 will automagically reboot itself and be rooted?
> 
> FWIW, Odin comes up with only the "Auto-Reboot" and "F.Reset Time" check boxes checked. Is that correct?
> 
> Sorry to seem like a 'fraidy cat, but I really want to avoid doing something stupid. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Any confirmation of the above would be most appreciated before I take this leap of faith.


Yes boot phone into bootload mode with the phone not connected to the computer.

Open up Odin, click on the PDA tab. Navigate to the tar. file

Connect phone to computer, wait until the first port recognizes your phone.

Click start and wait. Phone will reboot by itself


----------



## davidnc

So I downloaded the stock unrooted rom just in case its needed.When I extract the .tar.md5 from the zip, do I leave the md5 on the end of the file after its in Odin or do i just leave it exactly as it is when extracted?


----------



## bigmook

does anyone have a link for the download for VZW_root66 that I can actually download?


----------



## bigmook

the link goes to megashare and won't let me download.it will however spam me with ads and malware ...awesome.


----------



## OmidoStyle

Can I use Odin to flash the stock.vzw_root66.tar file over a flashed rom (Beans rom), to get me back to a stock image with just root?

I'm new to Odin and Samsung rooting, so I'd rather be a little cautious then end up with a brick.


----------



## bouchigo

My swype on the samsung keyboard isn't working anymore after flashing this. Is anyone else experiencing this???


----------



## Syndacate

davidnc said:


> So I downloaded the stock unrooted rom just in case its needed.When I extract the .tar.md5 from the zip, do I leave the md5 on the end of the file after its in Odin or do i just leave it exactly as it is when extracted?


Yup, just select the .tar.md5 file in Odin under the PDA section, no re-naming or anything, it'll know what to do content wise.


----------



## Syndacate

OmidoStyle said:


> Can I use Odin to flash the stock.vzw_root66.tar file over a flashed rom (Beans rom), to get me back to a stock image with just root?
> 
> I'm new to Odin and Samsung rooting, so I'd rather be a little cautious then end up with a brick.


You're flashing a whole ROM so it should be fine. Do a reset before flashing if it makes you feel safer. I doubt you can hard brick these, worse case scenario (most likely worst case, anyway), it'll be hard bricked until more info is hacked out regarding the bootloader.


----------



## OmidoStyle

Thanks for the reply Syndacate, I ended up getting impatient and just flashed the stock image, the re-rooting. I'm going to wait for development to further (and hopefully for the rumors of a software update unlocking the bootloader happens), until I change roms, I think stock with all the VZW and bloat crap uninstalled through titanium backup is going to meet my needs in the mean time.


----------



## davidnc

Syndacate said:


> Yup, just select the .tar.md5 file in Odin under the PDA section, no re-naming or anything, it'll know what to do content wise.


Ok I understand , Thanks


----------



## airesso

I rooted my device with the stripped down version, but now it seems that when I go to play videos i get the message "unable to play video". Is this because I didn't use the full version? If so does anyone know where I can get the apk that is the stock video player?


----------



## dansx6

Has anyone heard any more about this? It is being reported in a couple of places but I think it is one article being cited on multiple sites...

http://www.phonesreview.co.uk/2012/07/16/verizon-to-release-ota-update-to-unlock-samsung-galaxy-s3-bootloader/


----------



## djj624

I personally think Verizon will cave being ask the people that have called and complained and whom have canceled or returned their devices.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Husher

We are seeing the same information reposted all over the usual spots.

It may just be some reps not knowing what they are taking about.

Really, since when has Verizon changed their mind on something that actually benefitted the consumer?

I feel that the best chance for an unlock is right here with the dev community. If Verizon does send out an update I'll be shocked and pleased, but I'm not waiting on it.

And now droid life confirms it, no unlock is coming from Verizon.http://www.droid-life.com/2012/07/1...re-update-to-unlock-the-galaxy-s3-bootloader/

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dansx6

I emailed customer service and asked them the question. I'll let you know what they say, assuming they respond.


----------



## jdhas

Verizon is Not Releasing a Software Update to Unlock the Galaxy S3 Bootloader:

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/07/16/verizon-is-not-releasing-a-software-update-to-unlock-the-galaxy-s3-bootloader/


----------



## Michele

Hmm - I was _just _getting ready to root my S3 when I read that. Now I'm in a quandry. I can either root it now and then presumably forgo this mythical OTA bootloader unlock OTA when and if it ever arrives, or do nothing now and hope for said OTA (of course I'm still waiting for the mythical Galaxy "Journal" that was supposed to hit Verizon by now).

Then one has to wonder if this OTA will unlock the bootloader but disable root or some other nasty surprise.

Let me ask you experts this: if I root it now, can I then go back to stock if I later decide I want whatever OTA comes out? Is there a full stock (non-rooted) tar file somewhere? Just wondering...

UPDATE:

Whoa - that was spooky - I got the answer to my question from AF five minutes before I asked it. I guess I need to type faster. If there's not going to be an unock OTA, then I guess I have no reason not to root it now.


----------



## mapatton82

Michele said:


> Hmm - I was _just _getting ready to root my S3 when I read that. Now I'm in a quandry. I can either root it now and then presumably forgo this mythical OTA bootloader unlock OTA when and if it ever arrives, or do nothing now and hope for said OTA (of course I'm still waiting for the mythical Galaxy "Journal" that was supposed to hit Verizon by now).
> 
> Then one has to wonder if this OTA will unlock the bootloader but disable root or some other nasty surprise.
> 
> Let me ask you experts this: if I root it now, can I then go back to stock if I later decide I want whatever OTA comes out? Is there a full stock (non-rooted) tar file somewhere? Just wondering...
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> Whoa - that was spooky - I got the answer to my question from AF five minutes before I asked it. I guess I need to type faster. If there's not going to be an unock OTA, then I guess I have no reason not to root it now.


Advantage of rooting now is that you can disable the OTA updater and avoid taking an OTA that will take away root. I'm sure once the OTA comes out that it will be rooted, but you never know what kind of goodies VZW will include with the OTA!!


----------



## Michele

So rooting does not disable installing OTA's? Some Verizon-droid told me that the reason I couldn't update my Tab 7 was because I had rooted it (although the actual reason the update script was failing was that it couldn't find some piece of bloatware I had deleted).


----------



## jdhas

Latest update:

https://plus.google.com/u/0/105844328547178759011/posts/NaZUCL6oe1q


----------



## mapatton82

Michele said:


> So rooting does not disable installing OTA's? Some Verizon-droid told me that the reason I couldn't update my Tab 7 was because I had rooted it (although the actual reason the update script was failing was that it couldn't find some piece of bloatware I had deleted).


Rooting simply gives you access to system files, you could still take the OTA. Although the OTA may fail on checking for specific installed application, it is bes to just freeze or remove the OTA Updater.


----------



## Goose306

Michele said:


> So rooting does not disable installing OTA's? Some Verizon-droid told me that the reason I couldn't update my Tab 7 was because I had rooted it (although the actual reason the update script was failing was that it couldn't find some piece of bloatware I had deleted).


It actually depends on the OTA. Some, not all, check the files consistency in /system and if it detects and abnormality it will fail the install. This is usually for files pre-existing in /system so having SU and binaries installed usually won't stop OTAs, more like deleting/freezing bloat, deodexing, etc. However OTAs taken while having root will usually screw up root really bad, making one flash back to stock to basically start at square one again (there is some root keeper apps that can stop this and take OTAs, like Ever-Root or Voodoo Rootkeeper) but they are not 100 percent. It's really best though just to freeze the OTA app to just stop it. If an OTA comes, it will be on the interwebz then, and you can pick and choose and read up before making any decisions.

As far as Verizon reps... my local store reps saw my GSIII and wondered why I didn't have a task killer installed yet. I just said "Really?" and asked them the qualifications and pay for their job. They just mumbled some excuse for task killers, and I laughed and said they are ruining the customer experience. They have given up trying to argue with me, they've started to recognize me from when I used to bring in my DX running MIUI and ICS, lol. The irony is VZW thinks unlocked BLs ruins the customer experience, in reality uninformed reps are causing a lot more damage to the phone software-side. I can't imagine how shitty this phone would run if you were OCD killing apps every time you turned off the screen.

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## Michele

OK, cool - thanks for the explanation.


----------



## mapatton82

Goose306 said:


> As far as Verizon reps... my local store reps saw my GSIII and wondered why I didn't have a task killer installed yet. I just said "Really?" and asked them the qualifications and pay for their job. They just mumbled some excuse for task killers, and I laughed and said they are ruining the customer experience. They have given up trying to argue with me, they've started to recognize me from when I used to bring in my DX running MIUI and ICS, lol. The irony is VZW thinks unlocked BLs ruins the customer experience, in reality uninformed reps are causing a lot more damage to the phone software-side. I can't imagine how shitty this phone would run if you were OCD killing apps every time you turned off the screen.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535


WHat task killers are bad?!?!? Let me guess they also told you to wipe battery stats for better battery life!!!


----------



## Syndacate

mapatton82 said:


> Rooting simply gives you access to system files, you could still take the OTA. Although the OTA may fail on checking for specific installed application, it is bes to just freeze or remove the OTA Updater.


Rooting gives you access to a root shell. A root shell has full privileges (any privilege available), anywhere on the system. It's not quite just 'giving you access to system files' - though that's a large component of the rationale behind using it.


----------



## Michele

Yee hah! I just got my kicks on Root 66. I carefully followed the directions (see my post back on page 34), hit Start in Odin and then waited the longest 8 1/2 minutes in my life (I didn't know I could hold my breath that long). Then sure enough, the phone turned off, booted right back up and did its upgrade thing.

For the benefit of anyone else who might find it useful, this is what Odin said while it was working:

<ID:0/007> Added!!
<ID:0/007> Odin v.3 engine (ID:7)..
<ID:0/007> File analysis..
<ID:0/007> SetupConnection..
<ID:0/007> Initialzation..
<ID:0/007> Get PIT for mapping..
<ID:0/007> Firmware update start..
<ID:0/007> boot.img
<ID:0/007> NAND Write Start!!
<ID:0/007> recovery.img
<ID:0/007> system.img.ext4
<ID:0/007> NON-HLOS.bin
<ID:0/007> cache.img.ext4
<ID:0/007> RQT_CLOSE !!
<ID:0/007> RES OK !!
<ID:0/007> Removed!!
<ID:0/007> Remain Port .... 0
<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 1 / failed 0)

I ran Root Checker and it said "Congratulations! You have root access!" The BusyBox Install also verified correctly. Yabba dabba do! Thanks to everyone who helped me out on this one. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Goose306

Michele said:


> Yee hah! I just got my kicks on Root 66. I carefully followed the directions (see my post back on page 34), hit Start in Odin and then waited the longest 8 1/2 minutes in my life (I didn't know I could hold my breath that long). Then sure enough, the phone turned off, booted right back up and did its upgrade thing.
> 
> For the benefit of anyone else who might find it useful, this is what Odin said while it was working:
> 
> <ID:0/007> Added!!
> <ID:0/007> Odin v.3 engine (ID:7)..
> <ID:0/007> File analysis..
> <ID:0/007> SetupConnection..
> <ID:0/007> Initialzation..
> <ID:0/007> Get PIT for mapping..
> <ID:0/007> Firmware update start..
> <ID:0/007> boot.img
> <ID:0/007> NAND Write Start!!
> <ID:0/007> recovery.img
> <ID:0/007> system.img.ext4
> <ID:0/007> NON-HLOS.bin
> <ID:0/007> cache.img.ext4
> <ID:0/007> RQT_CLOSE !!
> <ID:0/007> RES OK !!
> <ID:0/007> Removed!!
> 
> I ran Root Checker and it said "Congratulations! You have root access!" The BusyBox Install also verified correctly. Yabba dabba do! Thanks to everyone who helped me out on this one. I really appreciate it.


Congrats 

Now get Titanium installed, find FWUpgrader.apk and freeze it. That should be priority number 1 

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## JKBane

Is there a root method for Mac users?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## kingdroid

Where can I get this root66 file or is it fine having the root. System. Img. Tar file??... Also do i need the stock kernel tar??..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## steveo77

I'm new at this but easily I got root - thanks for the good work. But now I'm having trouble with freezing the FWupdate apk. I assumed you just go into the System - Applications manager area and disable the program, but that doesn't show up as an option. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## mapatton82

steveo77 said:


> I'm new at this but easily I got root - thanks for the good work. But now I'm having trouble with freezing the FWupdate apk. I assumed you just go into the System - Applications manager area and disable the program, but that doesn't show up as an option. What am I doing wrong?


You can freeze application through Titanium Backup.


----------



## steveo77

mapatton82 said:


> You can freeze application through Titanium Backup.


 That did the job (on the pro version). Thanks for your help.


----------



## Michele

_*"*Now get Titanium installed, find FWUpgrader.apk and freeze it. That should be priority number 1 "_

Done! Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## mickrg123

I have just flashed the rooted stock but when I try to install recovery through sdk I keep getting error device not found What am I missing?


----------



## mickrg123

I have installed titanium backup and I don"t have a batch mode option


----------



## techysandy

Sorry guys this may be off topic but has anyone heard about this and do you think its true. http://www.phonesreview.co.uk/2012/07/16/verizon-to-release-ota-update-to-unlock-samsung-galaxy-s3-bootloader/ Thanks


----------



## mapatton82

mickrg123 said:


> I have installed titanium backup and I don"t have a batch mode option


It's in the upper right corner, it looks like a sheet of paper with a check mark. For some reason the App devs moved it there for ICS..


----------



## Michele

From the article:_ "*the customer service reps are wrong."*_

Now there's a real shocker


----------



## mapatton82

techysandy said:


> Sorry guys this may be off topic but has anyone heard about this and do you think its true. http://www.phonesrev...-s3-bootloader/ Thanks


I wouldn't hold your breath on this!! Droid-Life stated earlier today that the update is to unlock the phone and make if Global-ready, not unlock the bootloader. Besides if this was the case, why would Samsung still release the Developer Edition if all VZW phones will be unlocked.


----------



## techysandy

mapatton82 said:


> I wouldn't hold your breath on this!! Droid-Life stated earlier today that the update is to unlock the phone and make if Global-ready, not unlock the bootloader. Besides if this was the case, why would Samsung still release the Developer Edition if all VZW phones will be unlocked.


Good point an article I came across and wanted to share with the group. Although we have now rooted our phones is it still worth purchasing the Developer's Edition?


----------



## mapatton82

techysandy said:


> Good point an article I came across and wanted to share with the group. Although we have now rooted our phones is it still worth purchasing the Developer's Edition?


Personally I don't think so. CyanogenMod posted on Google+ that they are close to a kexec work around that will load the phone (from a coldboot) into a custom kernel without user intervention. The locked versions are ghoing to have more dev support then the Developers edition (not sure if there are any differences in software on the dev edition).

Give it time and the locked versions will either be unlocked or we will have a way to get around it!!


----------



## mickrg123

mapatton82 said:


> It's in the upper right corner, it looks like a sheet of paper with a check mark. For some reason the App devs moved it there for ICS..


Thanks, How do you get it to read backup from old sd card with all apps and backups?


----------



## kraken

bouchigo said:


> My swype on the samsung keyboard isn't working anymore after flashing this. Is anyone else experiencing this???


Mine too. Fixed by "re-installing" the Samsung Keyboard:

http://forum.xda-dev...2&postcount=504

Update: Actually, only kinda works (not all data entry fields). It worked for SMS body text, but not for such things as Recipient field or Google Search box in the browser. This seems like a different version of the Samsung Keyboard (T9 Trace is called "Continuous Entry").

-Using Swype Beta now.


----------



## keving

Ok, I rooted my S3 yesterday. All went well I suppose, but my email (POP3) now only has the black background. This is not when I open an email, but in the message preview screen when you first open the app. I do not have the option with the menu button to change the font or background color here.
I can still change it when I open an email however.

Any help???


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

Quick question...if I'm on Bean's ROM can I just use ODIN and the "Full Stock, rooted" file without hassle?

EDIT: In case anyone is wondering, it does work.


----------



## bink1r

Has anyone been able to successfully flash back to unrooted, locked stock? I flashed the .tar file from Samsung-Updates.com-SCH-I535_VZW_1_20120705143513_fti2qg2lmf twice now, but cannot get this phone back to stock. Any one have a suggestion?


----------



## Morphinity

bink1r said:


> Has anyone been able to successfully flash back to unrooted, locked stock? I flashed the .tar file from Samsung-Updates.com-SCH-I535_VZW_1_20120705143513_fti2qg2lmf twice now, but cannot get this phone back to stock. Any one have a suggestion?


I too would like to know this.


----------



## goldsmitht

bink1r said:


> Has anyone been able to successfully flash back to unrooted, locked stock? I flashed the .tar file from Samsung-Updates.com-SCH-I535_VZW_1_20120705143513_fti2qg2lmf twice now, but cannot get this phone back to stock. Any one have a suggestion?


can't you do a factory reset? or does root get rid of that option?


----------



## bink1r

goldsmitht said:


> can't you do a factory reset? or does root get rid of that option?


Wow thanks for the suggestion. I would have never thought of doing that. It worked like a charm. I don't know why I didn't try that earlier.

Banished back to noob-dom.


----------



## nuva_ring

invisiblek I want to thank you for your assistance in irc yesterday with helping me with the finishing touches on repacking the system.img file, much appreciated and all is well. I have left you some thanks


----------



## rester555

I have been hearing about a flash counter within this particular device. Does the VZW SGS3 have this flash counter? And if it does, does this method increment the flash counter? I noticed you are not unlocking the bootloader, but the fact that you have root and it is a recovery per OP means you are flashing something here.


----------



## Syndacate

rester555 said:


> I have been hearing about a flash counter within this particular device. Does the VZW SGS3 have this flash counter? And if it does, does this method increment the flash counter? I noticed you are not unlocking the bootloader, but the fact that you have root and it is a recovery per OP means you are flashing something here.


Yeah, I was curious to this as well. The image is being copied from SD, fine, but I'm not sure under what circumstances the flash counter gets tripped.


----------



## pjamv5

rester555 said:


> Yeah, I was curious to this as well. The image is being copied from SD, fine, but I'm not sure under what circumstances the flash counter gets tripped.


The flash counter is not incremented with any stock roms because they are official and signed. Only custom, un-signed roms will increment your flash counter. You can verify that the flash counter is unaffected by booting into download mode. Everything should say "Official" or something along those lines and Custom Binary Download = "No". I have flashed several different stock-based roms and the counter is still zero for me.


----------



## Syndacate

pjamv5 said:


> The flash counter is not incremented with any stock roms because they are official and signed. Only custom, un-signed roms will increment your flash counter. You can verify that the flash counter is unaffected by booting into download mode. Everything should say "Official" or something along those lines and Custom Binary Download = "No". I have flashed several different stock-based roms and the counter is still zero for me.


Oh, so because all of these ROMs and even the custom kernel loadings using the kexec work-around are using the regular signed bootloader provided out of the box they don't flip the flash counter?


----------



## pjamv5

Syndacate said:


> Oh, so because all of these ROMs and even the custom kernel loadings using the kexec work-around are using the regular signed bootloader provided out of the box they don't flip the flash counter?


I was speaking to the stock-based ROMs, specifically. I'm not sure what loading the custom kernels via kexec does to the flash counter, however, it looks like resetting the counter has been figured out: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1781471


----------



## JM-G®@¶h!¢S

Ive got a question im sure its been asked. If i flashed a rom via recovery, can i use the stock rooted odin file to flash back to stock? If yes are there any other preparation processes i have to take in order to not have issues like.....wipe data ect...ect?


----------



## Michele

"I was speaking to the stock-based ROMs, specifically. I'm not sure what loading the custom kernels via kexec does to the flash counter, however, it looks like resetting the counter has been figured out: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1781471"

Well there seems to be a typo or something in that post. He talks about an "\x00" in a comment but the echo line contains "\x01".

I tried to get a clarification over there but the snotty XDA forumbot wouldn't let me post because apparently I do not have sufficient creds.

_"The "'\x00'" portion tells it what resets it to 0. If you wanted to be funny, you could set it to a different number.

adb shell
su
echo -n '\x01' | dd obs=1 count=1 seek=4193796 of=/dev/block/mmcblk0"_


----------



## Syndacate

Michele said:


> "I was speaking to the stock-based ROMs, specifically. I'm not sure what loading the custom kernels via kexec does to the flash counter, however, it looks like resetting the counter has been figured out: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1781471"
> 
> Well there seems to be a typo or something in that post. He talks about an "\x00" in a comment but the echo line contains "\x01".
> 
> I tried to get a clarification over there but the snotty XDA forumbot wouldn't let me post because apparently I do not have sufficient creds.
> 
> _"The "'\x00'" portion tells it what resets it to 0. If you wanted to be funny, you could set it to a different number.
> 
> adb shell
> su
> echo -n '\x01' | dd obs=1 count=1 seek=4193796 of=/dev/block/mmcblk0"_


What's the confusion?

He said "if you were trying to be funny you could set it to a different number" - you quoted that.

'\x01' = 1
'\x00' = 0

All it's saying is to print (in hex) 0 or 1, you can put any number there, but people would typically want 0...

You shouldn't even need to put it in hex, hex 0 = decimal 0, so you should honestly be able to use:


Code:


echo -n '0' | dd ...

or


Code:


echo -n '\x0' | dd ...

And it should work just fine...but don't take my word for it as his was tested, mine was not.

Just use '\x00'


----------



## Michele

Oh duh - OK, I get it. Never mind


----------



## Maxpower

First of all. Thanks invisiblek! I followed your instructions in the first post and everything worked perfectly!

I have some questions:
1) I wanted to verify that my flash counter was unchanged so I booted into download mode. How do you get out of download mode? I ended up pulling the battery
2) Does freezing fwupgrade block the OTA? Has this been confirmed?
3) How do you boot into recovery?

Thanks


----------



## djj624

Only way out of Odin mode is a battery pull. Recovery is vol up home and power. The ota update I have no idea

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Syndacate

Michele said:


> First of all. Thanks invisiblek! I followed your instructions in the first post and everything worked perfectly!
> 
> I have some questions:
> 1) I wanted to verify that my flash counter was unchanged so I booted into download mode. How do you get out of download mode? I ended up pulling the battery
> 2) Does freezing fwupgrade block the OTA? Has this been confirmed?
> 3) How do you boot into recovery?
> 
> Thanks


1. Battery pull
2. Freezing FW upgrade should block the OTA, I'm not sure if it has been confirmed functional, I didn't even know the OTA was being pushed.
3. Put the reboot recovery command into a root shell, ie.


Code:


su<br />
reboot recovery

Note: Rebooting into recovery is probably *not* what you want unless you've already copied the recovery image onto the recovery block.


----------



## jlokos

Syndacate said:


> Good stuff!
> 
> 1. Battery pull
> 2. Freezing FW upgrade should block the OTA, I'm not sure if it has been confirmed functional, I didn't even know the OTA was being pushed.
> 3. Put the reboot recovery command into a root shell, ie.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> su<br />
> reboot recovery
> 
> Note: Rebooting into recovery is probably *not* what you want unless you've already copied the recovery image onto the recovery block.


The other alternative is to install rom manager and use that to reboot into recovery (whether or not the official recovery is used).


----------



## elkniwcire

Any way to get the stock boot animation back after flashing the international version?


----------



## Syndacate

elkniwcire said:


> Any way to get the stock boot animation back after flashing the international version?


Yeah, you can probably just flash it with CWM.

I don't know where the link to a regular boot animation is, though. Why would you want that? lol.


----------



## SoDev

Worked great, thanks!


----------



## JumperPunk

Maxpower said:


> First of all. Thanks invisiblek! I followed your instructions in the first post and everything worked perfectly!
> 
> I have some questions:
> 1) I wanted to verify that my flash counter was unchanged so I booted into download mode. How do you get out of download mode? I ended up pulling the battery
> 2) Does freezing fwupgrade block the OTA? Has this been confirmed?
> 3) How do you boot into recovery?
> 
> Thanks


I know your questions have already been answered, but this is an additional note on your first question. You may be able to use a fastboot command to reboot the phone. fastboot works similar to adb, except it is for bootloader/download mode (and much more limited). I just sold my (unopened) SGS3 so I can buy a dev edition one when it comes out, so I can't test that theory for you. This should work for the dev edition, but idk about the normal vzw edition.


----------



## AzJazz

I am also having problems with the "Messaging is unavailable" problem that has been mentioned in earlier posts.

I saw this posting:



jdubau55 said:


> So I got SMS and MMS working. I used Titanium Backup to backup the stock messaging app. I then uninstalled it. I rebooted. I downloaded the stock messaging zip from post one. Extracted the mms.apk and then installed that to my phone. Basically I am using the stock messaging app. Works.


I couldn't find "mms.apk". Should this really be SecMms.apk?


----------



## hsomnus

AzJazz said:


> I am also having problems with the "Messaging is unavailable" problem that has been mentioned in earlier posts.
> 
> I saw this posting:
> 
> I couldn't find "mms.apk". Should this really be SecMms.apk?


Yes

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## unFolDedWeEWie

Need Help!

I am stuck at the "please update firmware" screen and re flashing the root66 file is not working.
odin keeps saying fail.
It was successful once but got stuck at the 4g lte boot screen

How do I fix this?

Edit: Just tried the stock unrooted file and it was successful but still stuck at 4g lte boot screen

Edit: went out and got drunk last night. was still stuck. Woke up this morning to it working fine. WTF?


----------



## dmbfan13

If I'm on the OTA update, can I still use this method for rooting my GS3??


----------



## tu3218

Think I may be getting the sgs3 from my galaxy nexus. Its a long story but an unexpected upgrade fell into my hands. Is rooting as easy as it looks here? Pretty much just flashing this file into the phone while connected to the computer?

Also, I haven't read much into the sgs3 cause I never thought I'd be getting one. But does the hacking community behind this phone look good? I love flashing ROMs an mods an Dont want to be without it because the locked boot loader.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## islandtime

tu3218 said:


> Think I may be getting the sgs3 from my galaxy nexus. Its a long story but an unexpected upgrade fell into my hands. Is rooting as easy as it looks here? Pretty much just flashing this file into the phone while connected to the computer?
> 
> Also, I haven't read much into the sgs3 cause I never thought I'd be getting one. But does the hacking community behind this phone look good? I love flashing ROMs an mods an Dont want to be without it because the locked boot loader.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Dont hesitate, check out AOKP, many of us ran this rom on the gnex and switched to the SGS3. The locked bootloader is becoming more and more of a non-issue. The processor and ram alone is good reason, the kernel with AOKP is overclockable too.


----------



## Syndacate

tu3218 said:


> Think I may be getting the sgs3 from my galaxy nexus. Its a long story but an unexpected upgrade fell into my hands. Is rooting as easy as it looks here? Pretty much just flashing this file into the phone while connected to the computer?
> 
> Also, I haven't read much into the sgs3 cause I never thought I'd be getting one. But does the hacking community behind this phone look good? I love flashing ROMs an mods an Dont want to be without it because the locked boot loader.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


In my opinion the locked boot loader will never go away. The hacking community is good, though. ROMs will be loaded without the boot partition, for obvious reasons, and they're currently using a post-boot work-around kexec call to load kernels. So everything is there and the boot-loader is circumvented. Though I believe it will always be a hindrance in comparison to S1.


----------



## droidstyle

Syndacate said:


> In my opinion the locked boot loader will never go away. The hacking community is good, though. ROMs will be loaded without the boot partition, for obvious reasons, and they're currently using a post-boot work-around kexec call to load kernels. So everything is there and the boot-loader is circumvented. Though I believe it will always be a hindrance in comparison to S1.


the vzw gs3 has 4 aosp roms and 3 TW roms in 2 weeks of being released. I would say its FAR from a hinderance in comparison to the gs1!


----------



## Syndacate

droidstyle said:


> the vzw gs3 has 4 aosp roms and 3 TW roms in 2 weeks of being released. I would say its FAR from a hinderance in comparison to the gs1!


I feel you're ignoring the part where I say: "_The hacking community is good, though ... So everything is there and the boot-loader is circumvented._"

Just saying I doubt the locked boot loader is going anywhere and that's very unfortunate. It's a hindrance from the perspective that the boot sector can't be "_whatever the hell I feel like flashing on there_" - which any form of boot dev not really possible. Tuning seems like it's going great, though. Still have worries about unboxing my SGS3, especially when I can profit $300 from selling it.

I didn't know hacking has gone so far, however, last I checked (Friday? Thursday?) people were still having trouble getting recoveries on there. Many "_help me, this recovery didn't work_" posts.


----------



## iHateiPhone

ok-- i am not new to flashing all the way back to my OG--but here is where i am and i need help...
I have a GS3 i followed the instructions to flash AOKP milestone 6 everything is ok but the data is a little spotty but i hate touch wiz so was my choice...As soon as i did this the cm10 was released..(gofigure)...so i have the boot jack thing running and all is fine..I tried to back up my IMEI settings so i dont end up with a paper weight and i get a permissions error????then i installed root checker and one time it says i have root the next and subsequent times it says i do not??????so i want CM10 am i going to loose my IMEI if i go from AOKP to CM10 ??? or should i re-image back to stock via ODIN and try root procedure again? does the factory rooted image have the kernel included? cuz now i have the boosted one now...So there you have it, several questions a little all over the place...I am NOT a dev just a flash-aholic with a working phone scared to move forward without a fall back plan..


----------



## tu3218

Thanks guys! It does look pretty impressive so far. Yeah I love aokp on my nexus so its very cool to see it over here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## droidstyle

Syndacate said:


> I feel you're ignoring the part where I say: "_The hacking community is good, though ... So everything is there and the boot-loader is circumvented._"
> 
> Just saying I doubt the locked boot loader is going anywhere and that's very unfortunate. It's a hindrance from the perspective that the boot sector can't be "_whatever the hell I feel like flashing on there_" - which any form of boot dev not really possible. Tuning seems like it's going great, though. Still have worries about unboxing my SGS3, especially when I can profit $300 from selling it.
> 
> I didn't know hacking has gone so far, however, last I checked (Friday? Thursday?) people were still having trouble getting recoveries on there. Many "_help me, this recovery didn't work_" posts.


thats simply user error. I have flashed everything currently availabl on this device and it all works as it would on the fascinate. People have it stuck in there minds that the locked bootloader is a problem. The truth is kexec is a solid workaround and you would never know the difference other than the extra 30 seconds boot time. I also have no issue with recoveries using kexec...most folks having trouble with recovery because nandroid wont work with a stock kernel...without kexec you ca only hav a recovery or kernel.


----------



## dangerous

keving said:


> Ok, I rooted my S3 yesterday. All went well I suppose, but my email (POP3) now only has the black background. This is not when I open an email, but in the message preview screen when you first open the app. I do not have the option with the menu button to change the font or background color here.
> I can still change it when I open an email however.
> 
> Any help???


I have the same issue with the Background being black. have you had any response to your question?


----------



## Syndacate

droidstyle said:


> thats simply user error. I have flashed everything currently availabl on this device and it all works as it would on the fascinate. People have it stuck in there minds that the locked bootloader is a problem. The truth is kexec is a solid workaround and you would never know the difference other than the extra 30 seconds boot time. I also have no issue with recoveries using kexec...most folks having trouble with recovery because nandroid wont work with a stock kernel...without kexec you ca only hav a recovery or kernel.


It may be user error now, but it wasn't then, when new recoveries were being released every 5 minutes.

The kexec IS a solid work-around, it won't affect people who use their phone daily and flash addictors. Though if anybody wants to take *ANY* sort of boot development forward they *CAN'T*. This excludes the vast majority of people who 'hack' their phones. I would comment more on what that entails but I don't know much about how the primary/secondary boot partitions are set up on this phone. It won't affect the vast vast majority of people, but anybody who wants to modify anything in there, for whatever reason, can't.

It's just a hindrance to anybody who wants to screw with boot-up, and it makes scratch dev impossible.


----------



## goldsmitht

if for some reason, once i'm rooted (and using a custom rom or not) can i just hit factory reset and go back to totally, out of the box, stock?

thought i could do that with my DX, but wasn't sure.

thanks,


----------



## dangerous

dangerous said:


> I have the same issue with the Background being black. have you had any response to your question?


I finally just re-installed the STOCK image so i could have a WHITE background on my email. 
I guess the ROOTED version has more changes than just ROOT.


----------



## TekWarren

Try the root66 stock ROM zero problems.


----------



## dangerous

TekWarren said:


> Try the root66 stock ROM zero problems.


will give it a shot. Thanks.


----------



## Michele

I'll second that. I've been running root66 for a week now. Everything works as it should. No problems with battery life, wi-fi, BT, 4G, SD card access, or anything.


----------



## dangerous

has anyone here been able to mount the VZW S3 as a UMS device? I've only seen fixes for the international version.


----------



## tpearsall

goldsmitht said:


> if for some reason, once i'm rooted (and using a custom rom or not) can i just hit factory reset and go back to totally, out of the box, stock?
> 
> thought i could do that with my DX, but wasn't sure.


Nope, you'll want to use Odin to reflash the Verizon Stock ROM or a pre-rooted stock ROM. Factory reset will just erase your data, Same a the DX.


----------



## goldsmitht

ok, so i decided to become one with the rooted community on my S3 (had no problem rooting my DX) and ran into a problem.

got into ODIN mode (if that is what it is called) but when i fired up ODIN, and plugged in my phone, it didn't have any numbers in the ID box. Read that it was supposed to show a number in upper left hand of ODIN, but wan't anything there.

not sure what i did wrong, but any suggestions would be appreciated. Would love to try the new ROMs and a kernel or two.

_edit: wooo hooo ok, not sure what i did, but started over, refired ODIN, and i'm rooooooted! _
_ok, now what do i do? LOL! just kidding, but anyone got a good ROM to try, maybe an easy kernel to instal?_


----------



## silverangel304

goldsmitht said:


> ok, so i decided to become one with the rooted community on my S3 (had no problem rooting my DX) and ran into a problem.
> 
> got into ODIN mode (if that is what it is called) but when i fired up ODIN, and plugged in my phone, it didn't have any numbers in the ID box. Read that it was supposed to show a number in upper left hand of ODIN, but wan't anything there.
> 
> not sure what i did wrong, but any suggestions would be appreciated. Would love to try the new ROMs and a kernel or two.
> 
> _edit: wooo hooo ok, not sure what i did, but started over, refired ODIN, and i'm rooooooted! _
> _ok, now what do i do? LOL! just kidding, but anyone got a good ROM to try, maybe an easy kernel to instal?_


Here I took some screen shots of how the process is going to look like and there you will see the numbers on the ID box you mentioned. To get Odin to recognize you phone, you will have to make sure you install the original drivers of the VZW GS3 which you can get from the Samsung website. Then, after you install the drivers you have to turn your phone off and then plug in the USB cable (The one that came with the phone is always preferable) on your computer to the phone. With the phone off you will have to hold down this button combination: "Volume Down+Home Button+Power Button". Hold it down until you see a message on your screen that will warn you about messing with your phone and stuff and will give you the option to press volume down to cancel and volume up to continue, of course you want to press volume up. After that you will see a little android and under it will say "Downloading..." So that means your phone is in "Download Mode" and you should be ready to start the Odin process and your phone should be recognized in Odin in the ID box with something looking like this "0:[COM4]. After Odin finishes with your phone, it will automatically restart your phone and that'd be it, you should be good to go my friend. The pictures below should summarize the whole process, which took me just about 10 minutes to complete.

Hope this helps! And don't forget to Thank the developers for making this possible and easy for all.
1.










2.










3.










4.


----------



## derichio02

Does this still work with the LG1 update ? Will it take me back to before the ota?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whotookmylogin

diewson said:


> Thank you so much! I tried that with Wireless tether from Play Store yesterday, but it didn't work. Strangely I tried it just now and it worked.


Any issues on 4G with this?


----------



## Jibbler

The links to Full Stock, rooted: in the OP are all dead. Can someone re-upload these somewhere? I'm really surprised the torrent didn't work, as the .torrent file is probably really small compared to the image size.


----------



## mrkuntri

Question?

Per XDA it was preferred to download 'EZ RECOVERY' from Play Store and Flash the default cusom Recoveries from there. Depending on which Rom you wanted to flash.

For example, If i wanted to flash a stock rooted or deoxed ICS Rom i would have to:
1. go to ez recovery app
2. select CWM TOUCH 5.x.x.
3.select FLASH, then REBOOT INTO RECOVERY

Another example, if i wanted to flash a custom JB Rom (Paranoiddroid, AOKP, etc):
1. go to EZ RECOVERY app
2. select CWM 6.x.x.x
3. FLASH then REBOOT

So, when it comes to flashing this recovery via ODIN it replaces the stock recovery, yes?! Also, is this recovery ONLY used for flashing STOCK / Deox'd / Custom ICS Roms? Or is this a universal Recovery for both ICS & JB?

Device Info:
*Verizon|Samsung GALAXY S™ III|SCH-I535*
*Android:* Stock ICS 4.0.4
*Build|ROM:* Synergy ROM v1.7
*Radio|Base:* I535VRLF2
*Kernel:* Lean Kernel Beta v0.1
*Recovery:* CWM TOUCH 5.4.8.9
*Tweaks:* OC'ed to 1.9Ghz*|*GPU OC'ed to 480Mhz*|*Fast Charge


----------



## ben62884

Can I install TWRP directly over CWM? Or does CWM have to be removed before using this process to install TWRP?


----------



## mrkuntri

ben62884 said:


> Can I install TWRP directly over CWM? Or does CWM have to be removed before using this process to install TWRP?


I know if you user ez recovery from the play store allows you to choose a recovery to flash depending on which ROM you want to use.


----------



## BigJermZ

I managed to root via a different method, found here http://www.droid-life.com/2012/07/25/new-root-method-released-for-verizons-galaxy-s3-no-odin-required/

But I have a question, I have just replaced my device and there was a "updated" sticker on it...I checked info and I found that they updated the baseband version (IMM76D.I535VRALG1)and kernel verison (3.0.8-743127)...will this root method or the root method posted on droid-life still work?


----------



## mrkuntri

Yea .. I work for a retailer that sells the device. We have "update" stickers on all android devices. what it means is, there is no need for OTA updates for PRL and activations and basebands. it's done before it hits the retailer.


----------



## BigJermZ

mrkuntri said:


> Yea .. I work for a retailer that sells the device. We have "update" stickers on all android devices. what it means is, there is no need for OTA updates for PRL and activations and basebands. it's done before it hits the retailer.


sweet so i should still be able to root it


----------



## mrkuntri

You good to go bro!!!!


----------



## ljbaumer

Sorry I know you just answered this question but I just got the phone and I want to make sure I don't screw it up before owning it for only a couple hours...

The phone I got had the sticker that says "upgraded" on it... can I still use this method to root?

I am planning on doing this method and then using the EZ-Recovery for SGS3, should that still work even though I am on the updated version? Is there anything I shouldn't do since I have the update?

Thanks,
Ljbaumer


----------



## mrkuntri

ljbaumer said:


> Sorry I know you just answered this question but I just got the phone and I want to make sure I don't screw it up before owning it for only a couple hours...
> 
> The phone I got had the sticker that says "upgraded" on it... can I still use this method to root?
> 
> I am planning on doing this method and then using the EZ-Recovery for SGS3, should that still work even though I am on the updated version? Is there anything I shouldn't do since I have the update?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ljbaumer


Yea "updated" means that the seller (myself) will not have to update your PRL , Software, etc over wifi during activation. It's already updated with the latest software, kernel, prl, os version, etc. You will be ok using EZ Recovery FYI, the bootloader has been unlocked so go to Google Play and download the EZ Boot unlocker to ONE CLICK Unlock your device.


----------



## ljbaumer

Yup, worked smooth, now running AOKP Milstone 6.1, CWM recovery 6.0.1, Rooted, and Unlocked bootloader!


----------



## mrkuntri

ljbaumer said:


> Yup, worked smooth, now running AOKP Milstone 6.1, CWM recovery 6.0.1, Rooted, and Unlocked bootloader!


Cool!


----------



## omnicious

Does this method wipe or overwrite the info I already have on my phone? Like apps and data wise?


----------



## mctaurus13

Can some one re-host the TWRP image? The following link indicates the file is "not found". 
http://goo.im/devs/birdman/twrp8.img

Thanks.


----------



## mrkuntri

omnicious said:


> Does this method wipe or overwrite the info I already have on my phone? Like apps and data wise?


This method allows you to:

1. Wipe Data / Restore Data === ROM Info
2. Backup Rom / Restore ROM
3. Overall it allows you to flash roms / kernels and other custom binaries


----------



## Jibbler

Can someone explain the possible benefits or drawbacks of the 3 root images listed in the OP? Would it matter which image I use if I'm going to replace it with a custom ROM?


----------



## Syndacate

Jibbler said:


> Can someone explain the possible benefits or drawbacks of the 3 root images listed in the OP? Would it matter which image I use if I'm going to replace it with a custom ROM?


Root66:
Full stock + root:
- These 2 are (or almost are) the same thing. Full ROM + root privs. Not sure why one would be better than the other here.

Stripped down:


invisiblek said:


> Features:
> - Removed all the apps listed below
> - Removed stock launcher, mms, browser and replaced with CyanogenMod9 counterparts
> - Removed the shitty vzw boot ani and sound and replaced with the stock samsung one
> - Added Google Now
> - Added the bypass native tethering entitlement check via: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1800796


You probably want the stripped down, has all the VZW bullshit and extra crap removed.


----------



## Jibbler

If I'm going to flash a custom ROM then it won't matter, because the root image will be replaced anyway correct?


----------



## Syndacate

Jibbler said:


> If I'm going to flash a custom ROM then it won't matter, because the root image will be replaced anyway correct?


Yeah, with the custom ROM's the entire image will be replaced, and the custom one will come rooted.

Though you need to root your phone first if you want to unlock the bootloader. I don't believe that's necessary to load a ROM, though. But I'd do it anyway :-\.


----------



## mrkuntri

Jibbler said:


> If I'm going to flash a custom ROM then it won't matter, because the root image will be replaced anyway correct?


I suggest following this guide to a "T"

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1762709 Personally, I would take a weekend to read & watch vids on how the steps are taken. Then create a folder on your pc / laptop desktop with all the necessary files. That's just me, im anal like that...


----------



## nighthawk34691

I do have one question...im new to this root thing and I just got the SCH-I535 and im kinda scared to mess this wonderful phone up but im fed up with all the bloatware on it and the RAM its using up...does everything work correctly with the rooted rom(wifi,moble data, etc)? I rooted my old Samsung Charge and all worked good with it, but I couldnt connect to wifi anywhere...no matter where I was at. Let me know if its a good idea or not to root this phone... thanks!


----------



## hank3fan

nighthawk34691 said:


> I do have one question...im new to this root thing and I just got the SCH-I535 and im kinda scared to mess this wonderful phone up but im fed up with all the bloatware on it and the RAM its using up...does everything work correctly with the rooted rom(wifi,moble data, etc)? I rooted my old Samsung Charge and all worked good with it, but I couldnt connect to wifi anywhere...no matter where I was at. Let me know if its a good idea or not to root this phone... thanks!


 I've personally never had issues. You'll read where people "dirty flash" this and that and end up having issues. Like the guy above you said....follow instructions to a T. Read and watch videos and get a good idea of what's going on. Check out droid modder x on YouTube. He's pretty much my go to when it comes to videos but to each his own.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nighthawk34691

Ok, cool... I'll check it out... is it nessessary to install the CWM recovery or can you go without it, and what is the purpose of having it?


----------



## nighthawk34691

Ok, I just flashed and rooted with the Root66 image and all went well with it. I still have all the bloatware on my device until I install a custom recovery and wipe im assuming... Now im wondering which recovery to use...CWM, TWRP, or something else? There is an app that I found on the Play Store that others have used called Rom Manager and Recovery Manager, both of which will flash a recovery image without all the hassle...but dont know if I should trust it with the mixed reviews they both have. Rom Manager app has the worst reviews than the other one. Any ideas?

Updated: I was reading a post 2 pages back about an app on the Play Store called EZ-Recovery... and its recommended to use the CWM Touch 5.8.4.9, so im gonna give it a try, but not sure what to do with using a custom hybrid kernel or just leave it the way it is after installing the recovery. Need some ideas on what to do here if someone can help me out...it would be gladly appreciated.. Thanks!


----------



## nighthawk34691

I just installed the SynergyRom Nightly (r56) rom and let me tell you...it kicks butt compared to stock. Very fast and looks great. It helps to read others posts regarding installing custom roms and such and you manage to do it yourself without any problems. The only problem I am having is google is not reinstalling my some 40 apps I had on it before I did the wipe. I have to reinstall each app one by one manually.


----------



## Jodiuh

mctaurus13 said:


> Can some one re-host the TWRP image? The following link indicates the file is "not found".
> http://goo.im/devs/birdman/twrp8.img
> 
> Thanks.


Looking for this file as well. Thanks!!


----------



## erept0r

If you think that you'll be testing out various ROMs or reflashing regularly I highly recommend Titanium Backup (buy the pro version) this will allow you to create a zip you can install after your rom and gapps so that when you boot it'll be available. From this Titanium Backup app you can batch restore all your apps and their respective data with one take. You just start the batch restore and about 3.62 minutes later all your apps are back!



nighthawk34691 said:


> I just installed the SynergyRom Nightly (r56) rom and let me tell you...it kicks butt compared to stock. Very fast and looks great. It helps to read others posts regarding installing custom roms and such and you manage to do it yourself without any problems. The only problem I am having is google is not reinstalling my some 40 apps I had on it before I did the wipe. I have to reinstall each app one by one manually.


----------



## MarkJRust

Anyone else having issues locking GPS? It won't connect..

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/34091-no-gps-lock/


----------



## Jodiuh

1. I used triangle away, seems ok.
2. I booted into Odin Mode, loaded the bootloader, seems ok.

I got a message that said I had unauthorized or custom software and should go into Verizon.

3. I booted back into Odin Mode, loaded the stock rom, and it said failed.

I'm trying another stock rom now as we speak, but would love a little help as I need to return this phone today. Currently, Odin is sitting @ SetupConnection..

Thanks!

Fail...damnit, I'm pissed.


----------



## invisiblek

Jodiuh said:


> 1. I used triangle away, seems ok.
> 2. I booted into Odin Mode, loaded the bootloader, seems ok.
> 
> I got a message that said I had unauthorized or custom software and should go into Verizon.
> 
> 3. I booted back into Odin Mode, loaded the stock rom, and it said failed.
> 
> I'm trying another stock rom now as we speak, but would love a little help as I need to return this phone today. Currently, Odin is sitting @ SetupConnection..
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Fail...damnit, I'm pissed.


flash this via odin:
http://goo.im/devs/invisiblek/i535/stock.kernel.tar

you flashed a custom kernel without having an unlocked bootloader
i did update the OP the other day, double check it and make sure you unlock your bootloader after rooting


----------



## wil318466

This guide doesn't work. Do not follow steps. Getting "twrp-unofficial-2.2.2.2.1..." md5 is invalid.


----------



## invisiblek

wil318466 said:


> This guide doesn't work. Do not follow steps. Getting "twrp-unofficial-2.2.2.2.1..." md5 is invalid.


Yea, the whole guide is fucked. Lets just scrap it. Fixing the tar.md5 or trying CWM would be a bad idea.
You're from XDA right? Jeez, I couldn't tell.

For everyone else, the TWRP's are fixed, please re-download, my apologies.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Guys, please help me. I was following this guide on XDA to fix a soft brick when I flashed a rom and couldn't boot into it. I followed the steps until it said to flash this root66 file in odin with Auto reboot, F. restart (or whatever it is), and nand erase checked. I did it and I tried twice and it just wouldn't go through. Odin got stuck on erase. So I started a thread on both forums. Nothing over there, a guy here told me to try and flash the stock rom that's here and I get this:









I really hope I didn't hard brick my phone, because that's REALLY bad if I bricked it. Please help, I'm desperate. I'm like on the verge of tears here I have no idea what to do. What started with a harmless rom flash I've done a million times turned into the worst experience I've ever had. Please help guys, I'm freaking out and my hands are shaking!


----------



## invisiblek

cvbcbcmv said:


> Guys, please help me. I was following this guide on XDA to fix a soft brick when I flashed a rom and couldn't boot into it. I followed the steps until it said to flash this root66 file in odin with Auto reboot, F. restart (or whatever it is), and nand erase checked. I did it and I tried twice and it just wouldn't go through. Odin got stuck on erase. So I started a thread on both forums. Nothing over there, a guy here told me to try and flash the stock rom that's here and I get this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope I didn't hard brick my phone, because that's REALLY bad if I bricked it. Please help, I'm desperate. I'm like on the verge of tears here I have no idea what to do. What started with a harmless rom flash I've done a million times turned into the worst experience I've ever had. Please help guys, I'm freaking out and my hands are shaking!


I can tell you with 100% certainty that the file you are trying to flash is not for this phone. I8530XXLF3_I8530OXXLF1_HOME.tar.md5 is not our device.

Assuming it didn't flash a bootchain for that device and you can still get into odin, Odin this file to it after unzipping it): http://goo.im/devs/i...ow_ship.tar.zip

Its a large file but it should fix it for you

For future reference, be very very careful on what you flash to your device. I8530 is a totally different device. I535 is our device, also known as d2vzw.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

invisiblek said:


> I can tell you with 100% certainty that the file you are trying to flash is not for this phone. I8530XXLF3_I8530OXXLF1_HOME.tar.md5 is not our device.
> 
> Assuming it didn't flash a bootchain for that device and you can still get into odin, Odin this file to it after unzipping it): http://goo.im/devs/i...ow_ship.tar.zip
> 
> Its a large file but it should fix it for you
> 
> For future reference, be very very careful on what you flash to your device. I8530 is a totally different device. I535 is our device, also known as d2vzw.


That is the file I got from your OP. Yes, I can still get into ODIN. Thank you, I'll try that now. It failed within .3 seconds of trying to flash it so I doubt it did anything.

The download is going super slow, I'll be checking the md5 on this baby.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

OK, this is going REALLY slow. Like an hour left. errrg.


----------



## invisiblek

cvbcbcmv said:


> OK, this is going REALLY slow. Like an hour left. errrg.


right, well its a big file
http://samsung-updates.com/fw/Samsung-Updates.com-SCH-I535_VZW_1_20120705143513_fti2qg2lmf.zip
that might be a faster download, its VRALF2 (as opposed to VRALG1 in the previous post) but should work all the same


----------



## cvbcbcmv

invisiblek said:


> right, well its a big file
> http://samsung-updat..._fti2qg2lmf.zip
> that might be a faster download, its VRALF2 (as opposed to VRALG1 in the previous post) but should work all the same


I know it's a big file but it's crazy slow, it's Goo not me. That file is going quick. Hopefully it works, BTW I'm just saying that first file I flashed came from your post, so maybe you should check that if it's the wrong file. Just saying. Also, how should I set up odin?


----------



## invisiblek

cvbcbcmv said:


> I know it's a big file but it's crazy slow, it's Goo not me. That file is going quick. Hopefully it works, BTW I'm just saying that first file I flashed came from your post, so maybe you should check that if it's the wrong file. Just saying. Also, how should I set up odin?


leave odin as-is, Auto Reboot and F. Reset Time, nothing more, nothing less


----------



## cvbcbcmv

invisiblek said:


> leave odin as-is, Auto Reboot and F. Reset Time, nothing more, nothing less


Alright, and let's say worse case and I get an error. (I'm using the second file, should work right?) What should I do? Does that mean brick? Thank you so much for your help, when this is all over you'll be a few bucks richer.


----------



## invisiblek

cvbcbcmv said:


> Alright, and let's say worse case and I get an error. (I'm using the second file, should work right?) What should I do? Does that mean brick? Thank you so much for your help, when this is all over you'll be a few bucks richer.


Either file I linked to you here should work assuming they download without getting corrupt
If neither work, you might consider trying a different version of Odin, but it really shouldn't be necessary


----------



## cvbcbcmv

invisiblek said:


> Either file I linked to you here should work assuming they download without getting corrupt
> If neither work, you might consider trying a different version of Odin, but it really shouldn't be necessary


Do you have an MD5 for the second file you gave me I can check? Thanks! Also, will that take me back to stock rooted or stock unrooted? I just want to know exactly the state my phone will be in after that. (root/no root, latest OTA or no latest OTA, if not can I update with no problems, bootloader unlocked or locked, ((it was unlocked before of course)) )


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Also, what do I do with that file? The download just finished, what from it do I put in odin? Inside is the md5 file and a dll I think and it's just a zip outside of that.


----------



## invisiblek

cvbcbcmv said:


> Also, what do I do with that file? The download just finished, what from it do I put in odin? Inside is the md5 file and a dll I think and it's just a zip outside of that.


unzip it first, the .md5 is what you want (its .tar.md5 right? I havent downloaded this file in a long time)

EDIT: actually, i had the file on my fileserver. Yes, take the .tar.md5 out of the zip and flash via odin. Odin will automatically check the md5sum (since it has it appended, hence the .tar.md5 instead of just a .tar)


----------



## cvbcbcmv

invisiblek said:


> second one i do not have an md5 for, sorry
> these will get you back to 100% unrooted
> 
> unzip it first, the .md5 is what you want (its .tar.md5 right? I havent downloaded this file in a long time)
> 
> EDIT: actually, i had the file on my fileserver. Yes, take the .tar.md5 out of the zip and flash via odin. Odin will automatically check the md5sum (since it has it appended, hence the .tar.md5 instead of just a .tar)


Yep, that's it... here we go... the moment of truth. Fingers crossed!


----------



## cvbcbcmv

The file is going through, fingers crossed.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

IIIITT WOOORRRKEEEDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOOOVE YOU! I'M SO DONATING! YOU'RE THE BEST!!!!

I have three questions. 1: Is my bootloader back locked or still unlcoked?

2: If there are any OTA updates available, or possibly some in the future (I'm probably not flashing a rom for a little while after this







) am I safe to do them now?

3: What went wrong? Like, why did my original rom not boot and how did everything go wrong? Is it true if that rom was a bad flash I have to restore to stock or could I just have booted into recovery and restore my nandroid?

You are so amazing, I love you.


----------



## invisiblek

cvbcbcmv said:


> IIIITT WOOORRRKEEEDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOOOVE YOU! I'M SO DONATING! YOU'RE THE BEST!!!!
> 
> I have three questions. 1: Is my bootloader back locked or still unlcoked?
> 
> 2: If there are any OTA updates available, or possibly some in the future (I'm probably not flashing a rom for a little while after this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) am I safe to do them now?
> 
> 3: What went wrong? Like, why did my original rom not boot and how did everything go wrong? Is it true if that rom was a bad flash I have to restore to stock or could I just have booted into recovery and restore my nandroid?
> 
> You are so amazing, I love you.


0: don't donate to me, give money to charity or something
1: bootloader is locked, your phone is essentially brand new
2: yes, you may ota
3: no idea what went wrong, i wasnt there to witness. depending on what flashed its really hard to say what caused it or if something simpler would have helped. back to stock is always a surefire way to get running again


----------



## erept0r

invisiblek said:


> 0: don't donate to me, give money to charity or something


Charity's my favorite stripper to give money to as well.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt

erept0r said:


> Charity's my favorite stripper to give money to as well.


You gotta take me off that list, Barney. Unsubscribe!

* Verizon AOKP GS3 *


----------



## pjd17011

Hey guys thanks for the write up everything was really easy and simple to follow! I really apprecate all of the work that goes into this.

However I did run into an issue. I followed all of the steps exactly in the original thread and ran into a small issue when running the last step. I downloaded the EZ Unlock tool however it stated my phone was already unlocked and did not give me the option to unlock only lock. I had assumed by following all of the directions in the list the last step was resolved by itself.

I downloaded the latest CM10 nightly and Gapps and put them on my SDcard. I booted into the CM touch recovery and then did a factory reset and wiped the cache. I loaded the CM10 then Gapps in that order. I rebooted and got to a triangle with System Software not authorized by Verizon wirless screen. However before that an unlock icon was popping up when I would first turn the phone on.

I'm going to flash back to stock and try again but I'm wondering if I missed something or did something wrong? Is there something wrong with the EZ unlock tool? Should I have tried to lock then unlock it? Any ideas how to resolve this?


----------



## johnminator2468

are the ota's still able to be unlocked using CASUAL method


----------



## landshark

johnminator2468 said:


> are the ota's still able to be unlocked using CASUAL method


Unlocked or rooted? Unlocked - definitely. Rooted - for sure with the debugfs method, and I'm pretty sure I've seen it confirmed somewhere rooting with casual has worked on the VRLG7 update.


----------



## invisiblek

pjd17011 said:


> Hey guys thanks for the write up everything was really easy and simple to follow! I really apprecate all of the work that goes into this.
> 
> However I did run into an issue. I followed all of the steps exactly in the original thread and ran into a small issue when running the last step. I downloaded the EZ Unlock tool however it stated my phone was already unlocked and did not give me the option to unlock only lock. I had assumed by following all of the directions in the list the last step was resolved by itself.
> 
> I downloaded the latest CM10 nightly and Gapps and put them on my SDcard. I booted into the CM touch recovery and then did a factory reset and wiped the cache. I loaded the CM10 then Gapps in that order. I rebooted and got to a triangle with System Software not authorized by Verizon wirless screen. However before that an unlock icon was popping up when I would first turn the phone on.
> 
> I'm going to flash back to stock and try again but I'm wondering if I missed something or did something wrong? Is there something wrong with the EZ unlock tool? Should I have tried to lock then unlock it? Any ideas how to resolve this?


Hrm...
mmmeff's app isn't checking properly then apparently =/
I'll upload a flashable zip for this shortly to avoid using that app. OP will be updated.

EDIT: op updated


----------



## landshark

pjd17011 said:


> Hrm...
> mmmeff's app isn't checking properly then apparently =/
> I'll upload a flashable zip for this shortly to avoid using that app. OP will be updated.
> 
> EDIT: op updated


Seems there may be a little hiccup with the latest version (1.3) of mmmeff's EZ-Unlock app. He is going to take a look at it. Second to last page of his thread:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32456-app-919-ez-unlock-13-easiest-way-to-unlock-your-bootloader/


----------



## johnminator2468

landshark said:


> Seems there may be a little hiccup with the latest version (1.3) of mmmeff's EZ-Unlock app. He is going to take a look at it. Second to last page of his thread:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...our-bootloader/


most likely gonna have to use casual method


----------



## BlueCross

johnminator2468 said:


> most likely gonna have to use casual method


There's an issue with the return to stock.zip. When I extract the files, I get, "I8530XXLF3_I8530OXXLF1_HOME.tar.md5." This is not I535 and fails in ODIN.


----------



## landshark

BlueCross said:


> There's an issue with the return to stock.zip. When I extract the files, I get, "I8530XXLF3_I8530OXXLF1_HOME.tar.md5." This is not I535 and fails in ODIN.


Try this one:

http://goo.im/devs/invisiblek/i535/HOME_I535VRALF2_I535VZWALF2_618049_REV09_user_low_ship.tar.md5


----------



## invisiblek

BlueCross said:


> There's an issue with the return to stock.zip. When I extract the files, I get, "I8530XXLF3_I8530OXXLF1_HOME.tar.md5." This is not I535 and fails in ODIN.


Wow sorry about this.
Samsung-updates.com obviously has a link problem. OP updated with one that actually works.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JumperPunk

Not sure how relevant this is, but it looks like the dev edition has been released, albeit, on back-order.
http://www.samsung.com/us/mobile/cell-phones/SCH-I535MBDVZW


----------



## tryceo

For some reason, I can't get the custom recovery to flash. Odin says it's flashed, but for whatever reason, everytime I boot into recovery mode, it is stock android. Help?


----------



## invisiblek

tryceo said:


> For some reason, I can't get the custom recovery to flash. Odin says it's flashed, but for whatever reason, everytime I boot into recovery mode, it is stock android. Help?


Odd. I just flashed both no problem. Granted I'm running the already unlocked (VRALE6) bootloader, but VRALEC should work too. It has in the past...wtf...
Maybe this method doesn't work anymore for some reason =/

EDIT: I just successfully odin'd CWM (had TWRP on it) with the VRALEC bootchain installed. Maybe it matters what kernel you have for some odd reason? Try flashing this, then see if you can get into recovery (might need to reflash teh recovery too): http://goo.im/devs/invisiblek/i535/stock.kernel.tar


----------



## GollyJer

I had the same problem as *tryceo*.
FYI, installing the stock kernel then following the whole procedure again worked great.
Adding the kernel install to the instructions would help anyone else coming along.


----------



## invisiblek

GollyJer said:


> I had the same problem as *tryceo*.
> FYI, installing the stock kernel then following the whole procedure again worked great.
> Adding the kernel install to the instructions would help anyone else coming along.


thank you GollyJer, adding now


----------



## Mustang302LX

JKBane said:


> Is there a root method for Mac users?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


May have missed it but same question. I have a Mac and no PC and would like to know this prior to possibly buying this device.


----------



## Goose306

Mustang302LX said:


> May have missed it but same question. I have a Mac and no PC and would like to know this prior to possibly buying this device.


AdamOutler's Casual program (the program he released to flash the insecure aboot) should treat you nicely. It'll do just about everything (root, install recovery, and unlock bootloader) the recovery it installs is an older CWM so you'll prob. want to update that using something else (EZ-Recovery or even just using terminal can be done easily enough).

Here's a link to the Casual program. Its the debugfs script written for Linux believe it works on Mac too if I remember the post over at XDA:

http://d-h.st/ypJ

Oh and welcome to the partay. Hope ya enjoy it over your GNex; the hardware is beastin'


----------



## Mustang302LX

Goose306 said:


> AdamOutler's Casual program (the program he released to flash the insecure aboot) should treat you nicely. It'll do just about everything (root, install recovery, and unlock bootloader) the recovery it installs is an older CWM so you'll prob. want to update that using something else (EZ-Recovery or even just using terminal can be done easily enough).
> 
> Here's a link to the Casual program. Its the debugfs script written for Linux believe it works on Mac too if I remember the post over at XDA:
> 
> http://d-h.st/ypJ
> 
> Oh and welcome to the partay. Hope ya enjoy it over your GNex; the hardware is beastin'


I'll check that out I appreciate that! Oh and yes I love this thing over the GNex. Faster, better screen and the battery is loads better thus far.


----------



## cuban11182

Ok, I just read the entire thread and want to make sure I understood what I read. I just got my S3 today and don't want to brick it. I've been away from Android for a bit (I went to the dark side). Any help would be greatly appreciated.

1. I originally had an HTC Incredible. I rooted it when it first came out, unlocked the bootloader and turned S-OFF. Is this still relevant with this phone?

2. Do you have to achieve S-OFF with Samsung phones to be able to retain the root ability? I.E. If the phone is updated via OTA it will remove SU, will a new root method need to be achieved?

Are there any videos that walk you through the process documents on page 1? I know it seems easy, but I'd like to see someone do it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## invisiblek

cuban11182 said:


> Ok, I just read the entire thread and want to make sure I understood what I read. I just got my S3 today and don't want to brick it. I've been away from Android for a bit (I went to the dark side). Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 1. I originally had an HTC Incredible. I rooted it when it first came out, unlocked the bootloader and turned S-OFF. Is this still relevant with this phone?
> 
> 2. Do you have to achieve S-OFF with Samsung phones to be able to retain the root ability? I.E. If the phone is updated via OTA it will remove SU, will a new root method need to be achieved?
> 
> Are there any videos that walk you through the process documents on page 1? I know it seems easy, but I'd like to see someone do it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


In a way its similar, but also completely different 
Its easy, if you can read you should have no problems

There's almost no chance of bricking here because odin will check the md5sum of the files before you flash them
Also, the bootloader unlock has a sha1sum check in the script that checks the integrity of the bootloader image before flashing it (this is really the only part that can brick you)

If things go haywire, just grab the stock image (bottom of the OP) and flash it via odin in PDA and you'll be back to stock


----------



## cuban11182

So all i will have to do is root, flash an unlocked bootloader and custom recovery and I'll be good. Then freeze FWUPGRADER.APK in an attempt to block OTA.

Sounds good.


----------



## cuban11182

Ok so I'm trying to follow the steps but I'm not sure if I'm doing them wrong. I boot into odin and flash the bootchain.tar.md5, my phone reboots back into the stock rom, so I do i unplug and reboot it back into ODIN each time or does it do it by itself?


----------



## cuban11182

Woooo that was scary. Glad I grabbed a beer to help me through it!!

Now let the romming begin!!!!

THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## otis_bartleh

Followed the OP exactly last night and had no issues, thanks for the very clear, thorough write up! It was a HUGE help as this is my first time with a non-Nexus device, and now I'm free and clear to mod away...


----------



## newbeest

This is a great post, but could it be updated to include backup of imei?


----------



## invisiblek

newbeest said:


> This is a great post, but could it be updated to include backup of imei?


not really in the scope of what this thread is intended for
also, since there are several ways to backup the imei, and its 100% recoverable even without a backup, i'm not sure i want to get into that here


----------



## Goose306

invisiblek said:


> not really in the scope of what this thread is intended for
> also, since there are several ways to backup the imei, and its 100% recoverable even without a backup, i'm not sure i want to get into that here


There is also a very comprehensive thread that is pinned in the main section that is intended for that...


----------



## ajv570

Thanks, a little stressful due to reading things a dozen times but it worked and am loving CM10


----------



## [email protected]

I have ez unlock for gs3 vzw. Issue. Phone status is either unknown or unlocked.


----------



## whatbeup

um.. just got my sgsii today (upgrading from the dreadful thunderbolt- yay! =p) i used this to root and unlock bootloader... http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1762709 was i not supposed to do this, or is this fine, cuz i have a verizon sgsiii (i got it from target, but i doubt it matters right?) root seems to work fine and i have a custom recovery installed, so im just curious if i shouldnt have done that


----------



## trevorus

Rooted and running awesome as per current instructions on page 1! Thanks a ton for writing this up!


----------



## SlimSnoopOS

whatbeup said:


> um.. just got my sgsii today (upgrading from the dreadful thunderbolt- yay! =p) i used this to root and unlock bootloader... http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1762709 was i not supposed to do this, or is this fine, cuz i have a verizon sgsiii (i got it from target, but i doubt it matters right?) root seems to work fine and i have a custom recovery installed, so im just curious if i shouldnt have done that


Verizon would say you shouldn't have done that, however we here...embrace that you've done so. Unlock your bootloader, backup your IMEI, and enjoy.


----------



## whatbeup

SlimSnoopOS said:


> Verizon would say you shouldn't have done that, however we here...embrace that you've done so. Unlock your bootloader, backup your IMEI, and enjoy.


Thank you sir, lol I'll definitely enjoy jb instead of poop-bread (what I can gingerbread on the tbolt)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eaglesfan398

Which method is the best for backing up your bootloader and can you post the link?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## invisiblek

eaglesfan398 said:


> Which method is the best for backing up your bootloader and can you post the link?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


i can't think of any reason to back up your bootloader
if you have a bad flash of a bootloader, you are going have a brick anyway =/


----------



## eaglesfan398

Woah lol I typed the wrong thing I ment to say imei

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## invisiblek

eaglesfan398 said:


> Woah lol I typed the wrong thing I ment to say imei
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


and you don't even really need to do this anymore, since its 100% recoverable using a windows utility without a backup
up to you though, you can follow one of the other threads, this isn't in this thread's scope


----------



## eaglesfan398

Is it possible if you could link me to the right thread I don't know which one is best. Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## invisiblek

eaglesfan398 said:


> Is it possible if you could link me to the right thread I don't know which one is best. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32397-tutorial-imei-backup-nv-with-qpst-us-variants/

post 2 shows how to restore if you don't have a backup


----------



## eaglesfan398

Thank you

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ngsm13

So, I was following the steps on page 1...

I flashed VRALEC.bootchain, then instead accidentally flashed VRALF2.bootchain instead of the kernel.

My computer wouldn't recognize the phone anymore, so I reinstalled the drivers. Then I flashed the VRALEC.bootchain and tried to boot back into ODIN and when I press and hold the volume down, home, and power it shows up to the warning message and immediately when I let go to press volume it, it defaults back to battery charging, or if I'm unplugged it just reboots. So I can't get into ODIN at all.

I'm lost. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Syndacate

ngsm13 said:


> So, I was following the steps on page 1...
> 
> I flashed VRALEC.bootchain, then instead accidentally flashed VRALF2.bootchain instead of the kernel.
> 
> My computer wouldn't recognize the phone anymore, so I reinstalled the drivers. Then I flashed the VRALEC.bootchain and tried to boot back into ODIN and when I press and hold the volume down, home, and power it shows up to the warning message and immediately when I let go to press volume it, it defaults back to battery charging, or if I'm unplugged it just reboots. So I can't get into ODIN at all.
> 
> I'm lost. Thanks for any input.


I'm slightly out of line for saying this, as I don't use my GSIII (at all, might be going for sale soon ), but with the GS1 the battery needs to be out to access Odin mode. I would think it's the same for the GSIII. Pull the battery, plug in the phone, then hold the combination to get it into download ("odin") mode.


----------



## Goose306

Syndacate said:


> I'm slightly out of line for saying this, as I don't use my GSIII (at all, might be going for sale soon ), but with the GS1 the battery needs to be out to access Odin mode. I would think it's the same for the GSIII. Pull the battery, plug in the phone, then hold the combination to get it into download ("odin") mode.


Nope you can get into Download Mode with battery in-phone.

Tapped from my jelly-beaned d2vzw


----------



## Syndacate

Goose306 said:


> Nope you can get into Download Mode with battery in-phone.
> 
> Tapped from my jelly-beaned d2vzw


Gotcha. Figure it's worth a shot, though if it's not working for him with the battery in.


----------



## bobAbooey

Been reading this thread, trying to adsorb as much info as possible. Sam's Club will have the S3 for $.96 on Black Friday. I have been saving my upgrade for awhile. I will be giving up my unlimited but after watching my data, I have yet to use over 2gb over the last 3 months. Too good of a deal to pass up.

Thanks for the write up guys.


----------



## Syndacate

bobAbooey said:


> Been reading this thread, trying to adsorb as much info as possible. Sam's Club will have the S3 for $.96 on Black Friday. I have been saving my upgrade for awhile. I will be giving up my unlimited but after watching my data, I have yet to use over 2gb over the last 3 months. Too good of a deal to pass up.
> 
> Thanks for the write up guys.


Make sure you read the fine print when giving into contracts like that - especially 3rd party (non-VZW) ones.


----------



## whatbeup

Syndacate said:


> Gotcha. Figure it's worth a shot, though if it's not working for him with the battery in.


Can you get out of download mode without taking out the battery?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SlimSnoopOS

whatbeup said:


> Can you get out of download mode without taking out the battery?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


"Yes" although it's not consistent. You're supposed to be able to exit download mode by holding the power button.


----------



## whatbeup

SlimSnoopOS said:


> "Yes" although it's not consistent. You're supposed to be able to exit download mode by holding the power button.


O ya, I've heard about that..it hasn't worked for me yet, but thanks for the info

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigjobber69

Hey guys is this still the latest and greatest(easiest) way of unlocking/rooting? Also can you restore A TiB from another phone? obvy not data just apps? has anyone done this with success? Thanks guys


----------



## Goose306

bigjobber69 said:


> Hey guys is this still the latest and greatest(easiest) way of unlocking/rooting? Also can you restore A TiB from another phone? obvy not data just apps? has anyone done this with success? Thanks guys


This works... there is probably easier/faster ways using debugfs and EZUnlock/EZRecovery. This is more official the others are basically one-clicks... link below

http://www.s3forums.com/forum/showthread.php?p=18535

Also user apps are fine to restore just no system I restored user apps+data selectively (games and the like) across a few devices and never had any problems.

Tapped from my jelly-beaned d2vzw with 4.2 gapps


----------



## amaruk

Hi guys, if you'll indulge me for a minute I have some n00b questions for you. I'm coming from a Droid X so I'm having to learn a whole new way of doing things and I want to make sure that I understand all of this before I try. (I'm planning on getting a SGIII in the near future.)

As I understand it, when I complete steps 1-10 in the OP I will have a SGIII that:
1. is Rooted
2. has an custom, unlocked bootloader
3. still has the stock kernel
4. has a custom recovery (i finally get to use CWM touch!)

From this point I can:
1. flash a custom kernel
2. flash a custom rom
3. flash a modem
4. use Triangle to clear the flash counter

Is there any point to flashing a custom kernel? Should I be asking this question in the forum of whatever rom I'm planning to use?
Do I need to flash a custom rom immediately after I root/unlock (like you do after you bootstrap/flash cwm on the droid x) or can you install the rom at your leisure (not that I want to be on stock any longer than I have to *LOL*)

Thanks for your help everybody!


----------



## SlimSnoopOS

amaruk said:


> Hi guys, if you'll indulge me for a minute I have some n00b questions for you. I'm coming from a Droid X so I'm having to learn a whole new way of doing things and I want to make sure that I understand all of this before I try. (I'm planning on getting a SGIII in the near future.)
> 
> As I understand it, when I complete steps 1-10 in the OP I will have a SGIII that:
> 1. is Rooted
> 2. has an custom, unlocked bootloader
> 3. still has the stock kernel
> 4. has a custom recovery (i finally get to use CWM touch!)


Correct, just do one more thing...backup your IMEI via the sticky right titled "IMEI - Backup NV with QPST."



> From this point I can:
> 1. flash a custom kernel
> 2. flash a custom rom
> 3. flash a modem
> 4. use Triangle to clear the flash counter
> 
> Is there any point to flashing a custom kernel? Should I be asking this question in the forum of whatever rom I'm planning to use?
> Do I need to flash a custom rom immediately after I root/unlock (like you do after you bootstrap/flash cwm on the droid x) or can you install the rom at your leisure (not that I want to be on stock any longer than I have to *LOL*)
> 
> Thanks for your help everybody!


You probably only need to worry about "Triangle Away" when returning/exchanging your device. Other than that, at least on Verizon (my carrier), it's not a big deal unless you're in the above scenario.

I've never had a Moto device but the GSIII is relatively easy in comparison I imagine. You install roms at your leisure and these do come with their own "stock" or custom kernel. You can flash a separate custom kernel to see if you can increase performance, longevity in battery life, etc. Flashing kernels is a preference and one that I think you won't see immediate improvements with unless you invest time into modifying settings to improve your respective usage. My custom kernel settings may not be best for you and vice versa. Lastly, obviously match AOSP kernels with AOSP roms, and TW kernels with TW roms AND JB with JB, ICS with ICS.


----------



## madisonjar

Okay I searched and searched and havent come up with my answer...is there a way to check to see if the phone is rooted (easy just download SU I think I got this one) but what about a way to check if my phone has a unlocked bootloader...or can I Just got through these steps without jacking things up? I am getting a s3 back (went from s3 to i5 to 822 back to a s3, lets be honest other then note 2 this is the phone to have) and it is supposedly rooted and unlocked but I want to make sure before installing a rom on it (cant decide between cm10 or a tw rom) thanks all!


----------



## SlimSnoopOS

madisonjar said:


> Okay I searched and searched and havent come up with my answer...is there a way to check to see if the phone is rooted (easy just download SU I think I got this one) but what about a way to check if my phone has a unlocked bootloader...or can I Just got through these steps without jacking things up? I am getting a s3 back (went from s3 to i5 to 822 back to a s3, lets be honest other then note 2 this is the phone to have) and it is supposedly rooted and unlocked but I want to make sure before installing a rom on it (cant decide between cm10 or a tw rom) thanks all!


You know you're rooted when you can navigate and see: System/Xbin/SU

You're in the VZW GSIII thread so the following applies to us:
If you do find "SU" in the above directory, download "EZ Unlock v1.2" from the EZ Unlock thread in the VZW GSIII section and press "Unlock."

Once unlocked and rooted, backup your IMEI using the sticky below this thread.


----------



## madisonjar

SlimSnoopOS said:


> You know you're rooted when you can navigate and see: System/Xbin/SU
> 
> You're in the VZW GSIII thread so the following applies to us:
> If you do find "SU" in the above directory, download "EZ Unlock v1.2" from the EZ Unlock thread in the VZW GSIII section and press "Unlock."
> 
> Once unlocked and rooted, backup your IMEI using the sticky below this thread.


Thanks man I appreciate it, great avatar by the way!


----------



## amaruk

SlimSnoopOS said:


> Correct, just do one more thing...backup your IMEI via the sticky right titled "IMEI - Backup NV with QPST."
> 
> You probably only need to worry about "Triangle Away" when returning/exchanging your device. Other than that, at least on Verizon (my carrier), it's not a big deal unless you're in the above scenario.
> 
> I've never had a Moto device but the GSIII is relatively easy in comparison I imagine. You install roms at your leisure and these do come with their own "stock" or custom kernel. You can flash a separate custom kernel to see if you can increase performance, longevity in battery life, etc. Flashing kernels is a preference and one that I think you won't see immediate improvements with unless you invest time into modifying settings to improve your respective usage. My custom kernel settings may not be best for you and vice versa. Lastly, obviously match AOSP kernels with AOSP roms, and TW kernels with TW roms AND JB with JB, ICS with ICS.


Thanks Snoop!

I was wondering about backing up IMEI. I've been looking at blackbean 6 and CM10.1 and I see that they do come with their own kernels.


----------



## hattar

Do I have to flash the stock bootchain to get back to stock or can I just load the stock rom back on? I've been having some trouble and want to get back to stock to (hopefully) get things fixed, but don't want to re-do everything from scratch if it's not necessary. Also, do I have to flash stock rom via odin or can I flash the stock rom via cwm?


----------



## dizz

i may have just missed it, but will this also root the jelly bean update? i had previously rooted and unlocked with this method but then went back to stock to take the update, but would love a stock rooted jb thanks in advance for answering my dumb question


----------



## joemcp

I think I saw an update to this over at XDA

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2046439&nocache=1

Is that the right update?

Also my OTA failed... any ideas?

Thanks!

Joe


----------



## invisiblek

dizz said:


> i may have just missed it, but will this also root the jelly bean update? i had previously rooted and unlocked with this method but then went back to stock to take the update, but would love a stock rooted jb thanks in advance for answering my dumb question


yes


----------



## fonixmunkee

Alright, I've done my my due dilligence and searched around for a solution for this problem, so imma go ask it now:

I did these procedures on my new VZW S3 *after* the Jellybean 4.1.1 update. Now, all I get on boot-up is the Samsung S3 logo, then a black screen. I can hear the Samsung logo & Verizon logo play their little tune, but the screen stays black. Also, the notification light stays steady blue.

- I can get into CWMR touch & download mode.
- I've wiped data/cache, still the same black screen.
- Tried the steps again, double-checking my work, and still the same thing.

So, what did I miss? And thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## invisiblek

probably the kernel flash messed this up, should reflash whatever rom you are running (probably like a VRBLK3 rom or something)


----------



## fonixmunkee

invisiblek said:


> probably the kernel flash messed this up, should reflash whatever rom you are running (probably like a VRBLK3 rom or something)


Thank you, that was my suspicion, but I didn't want to make matters worse until I heard from the pros. So as long as I go into CWMR and flash a ROM from my external storage (microSD card), I should be OK?

Follow-on question for bonus points: can I go right to a 4.2.1 ROM or should I do a 4.1.1 first, then 4.2.1 later?


----------



## wizard0f0s

I had the same thing happen when I was unlocking my wife's (after the jb ota). However, the bootloader didn't actually unlock so I got stuck with the "Verizon has detected unauthorized software" on both boot up and recovery (knew the black screen was due to the ics kernel having been flashed and tried to flash a jb kernel thinking it had unlocked properly). Download mode still worked however. The fix was to download the stock listed in the OP under "reverting back to stock". Flash that via Odin to put it back to stock ICS with the proper kernel, then redo the steps to unlock it.

Just sharing my experience for anyone else that runs into it.

Sent from my SGS3


----------



## TokedUp

Hey Invisiblek! Long time no see! Thanks for this guide. I have a Q though. I just got a refurb and it updated to JB right away. Will this method work for JB OTA? Ive seen ppl posting that it can but not the actual steps listed. over on good ole XDA there have been tons of problems rooting JB. If so, any chance of updating the OP to reflect the jb method? Thanks, any help would be appreciated. I tried the mthod over there and cant boot into recovery even though it says recovery booting


----------



## Goose306

TokedUp said:


> Hey Invisiblek! Long time no see! Thanks for this guide. I have a Q though. I just got a refurb and it updated to JB right away. Will this method work for JB OTA? Ive seen ppl posting that it can but not the actual steps listed. over on good ole XDA there have been tons of problems rooting JB. If so, any chance of updating the OP to reflect the jb method? Thanks, any help would be appreciated. I tried the mthod over there and cant boot into recovery even though it says recovery booting


... didn't the last 5 posts address your question?

I understand not searching, but hot damn!









Anyways, yes, it works for JB. If it doesn't boot up to the ROM after the flashes in Recovery, flash a ROM on top of it.


----------



## VzwGalaxy

Goose306 said:


> ... didn't the last 5 posts address your question?
> 
> I understand not searching, but hot damn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, yes, it works for JB. If it doesn't boot up to the ROM after the flashes in Recovery, flash a ROM on top of it.


followed instructions to a T. ended up with the black screen boot problem same as fonixmunkee and after trying to flash beans bulid 7 on top i'm just stuck with the samsunce galaxy sIII screen. tried battery pull but same outcome. maybe this is a sign i should stop rooting and whatnot

scratch that, was able to get boot again with the stock kernel vrblk3. going to try flashing beans again

second edit: i think i'm just going to stop the rotting and such for a little while. my luck isn't the best with phones right now


----------



## invisiblek

VzwGalaxy said:


> followed instructions to a T. ended up with the black screen boot problem same as fonixmunkee and after trying to flash beans bulid 7 on top i'm just stuck with the samsunce galaxy sIII screen. tried battery pull but same outcome. maybe this is a sign i should stop rooting and whatnot
> 
> scratch that, was able to get boot again with the stock kernel vrblk3. going to try flashing beans again
> 
> second edit: i think i'm just going to stop the rotting and such for a little while. my luck isn't the best with phones right now


No worries, you won't brick this device unless you really try to.
Always remember, if you can get into Odin/Download mode, you can ALWAYS revert back to a full stock tar.

I've now put the VRBLK3 kernel flash as part of the procedure, since it's come up a few times now.


----------



## autoconcept

followed directions like normal.. cannot boot into recovery whatsoever. Tried CWM and TWRP and can't flash into either via (volume +, home, power OR ez root app) any help guys? I want to just make a backup then flash my rom. thanks!!!


----------



## autoconcept

heres what im getting at my stock system recovery

# manual mode #
-- applying multi-csc --
applied the csc-code : VZW
successfully applied multi-csc

again, cannot boot into recovery =[


----------



## SlimSnoopOS

autoconcept said:


> heres what im getting at my stock system recovery
> 
> # manual mode #
> -- applying multi-csc --
> applied the csc-code : VZW
> successfully applied multi-csc
> 
> again, cannot boot into recovery =[


If you download EZ Recovery from the Play Store then install CWM via that app, before you reboot the device there should be a prompt that tells you to override the stock recovery or something to that effect.


----------



## Trav06

Does rooting and unlocking wipe the internal memory?


----------



## SlimSnoopOS

Trav06 said:


> Does rooting and unlocking wipe the internal memory?


Nope!


----------



## jeff dunswick

hello, I was hoping someone could help me. When i pushed the first file with odin my phone never restarted after the reset and now wont do anything at all cant get into download or recovery mode or boot. I believe it is hard bricked. does anyone know of this happening to anyone else and how they fixed it. any help would be great.

Thanks


----------



## reno218

Hey I'm doing everything said, but for some reason when I install a custom ROM I get the System software not authorized, any help there?


----------



## invisiblek

reno218 said:


> Hey I'm doing everything said, but for some reason when I install a custom ROM I get the System software not authorized, any help there?


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

That means VRALE6 bootloader is not properly flashing.


----------



## taylor9214

Hey guys i cannot boot into twrp/ cwm recovery. I can do this using an app (ezrecovery) but from the OFF state, if i attempt to boot into recovery mode i get the following:

# manual mode #
-- applying multi-csc --
applied the csc-code : VZW
successfully applied multi-csc

Any ideas?


----------



## landshark

taylor9214 said:


> Hey guys i cannot boot into twrp/ cwm recovery. I can do this using an app (ezrecovery) but from the OFF state, if i attempt to boot into recovery mode i get the following:
> 
> # manual mode #
> -- applying multi-csc --
> applied the csc-code : VZW
> successfully applied multi-csc
> 
> Any ideas?


How are you attempting to boot into recovery? What combination of button presses are you doing. You should be holding volume up + power + home buttons at the same time to get into recovery.


----------



## mutualexcrement

Works on K3.
Just did it for the fiancee.

She is happy.

thanks!


----------



## JM-G®@¶h!¢S

I have a blank screen when bootin. I hear the boot sounds but just a black screen??? Any ideas?


----------



## landshark

JM-G®@¶h!¢S said:


> I have a blank screen when bootin. I hear the boot sounds but just a black screen??? Any ideas?


Boot into recovery with the three finger method described a few posts up, wipe cache, and reboot.


----------



## michaelearth

When I booted into Odin mode my phone just sits at a screen with with an Android guy with text underneath him saying "Downloading.... Do not turn off target"

Any suggestions?

Thanks!!


----------



## SlimSnoopOS

michaelearth said:


> When I booted into Odin mode my phone just sits at a screen with with an Android guy with text underneath him saying "Downloading.... Do not turn off target"
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!!


Open Odin 3.07 on your computer then connect your phone and continue with the directions. You're actually looking at Download Mode, since Odin is the program run on your computer.


----------



## michaelearth

SlimSnoopOS said:


> Open Odin 3.07 on your computer then connect your phone and continue with the directions. You're actually looking at Download Mode, since Odin is the program run on your computer.


Thank you, but unfortunately I cant get passed step 5 for some odd reason. I did step 4 no problem, phone rebooted, and then I try to finish step 5 and it will not flash no matter what. It just says in the odin3 message box "steup connection...." and does nothing. Ive tried starting the process over and everything in between. Im starting to get really frustrated here lol.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## michaelearth

Oh my god!!! Now i cannot even boot up. All the boot sounds work but it just gets stuck on a black screen with my blue notfication light constantly on. How can i fix this?

Sorry for the abundance of questions but im struggling lol


----------



## SlimSnoopOS

michaelearth said:


> Oh my god!!! Now i cannot even boot up. All the boot sounds work but it just gets stuck on a black screen with my blue notfication light constantly on. How can i fix this?
> 
> Sorry for the abundance of questions but im struggling lol


You'll have to start over again, like Invisiblek states underneath those directions. Give me a sec to see if I can find a post in this thread about the VRALF2 kernel failing to flash via Odin.


----------



## michaelearth

SlimSnoopOS said:


> You'll have to start over again, like Invisiblek states underneath those directions. Give me a sec to see if I can find a post in this thread about the VRALF2 kernel failing to flash via Odin.


When you say start over, do you mean the part in the first post on how to get back to stock by flashing reset counter, stock bootchain and stock rom?


----------



## SlimSnoopOS

michaelearth said:


> When you say start over, do you mean the part in the first post on how to get back to stock by flashing reset counter, stock bootchain and stock rom?


I mean try the process again cuz you aren't supposed to boot into the phone until after step 11. You say the kernel fails to flash via Odin, which link for the VRALF2 kernel tar did you use: "Download" or "Mirror"? If you used only one link, use the kernel tar from the other and see how it takes. Also, I could not find any relevant post where Odin failed to flash the kernel in this thread. Seems step 5 has worked for everyone. Make sure to delete any pre-existing "kernel tar" on your laptop so that it does not end with "(1)" attached to the tar file. it should end as ".tar"


----------



## michaelearth

SlimSnoopOS said:


> I mean try the process again cuz you aren't supposed to boot into the phone until after step 11. You say the kernel fails to flash via Odin, which link for the VRALF2 kernel tar did you use: "Download" or "Mirror"? If you used only one link, use the kernel tar from the other and see how it takes. Also, I could not find any relevant post where Odin failed to flash the kernel in this thread. Seems step 5 has worked for everyone. Make sure to delete any pre-existing "kernel tar" on your laptop so that it does not end with "(1)" attached to the tar file. it should end as ".tar"


The phone reboots automatically after step 4 which is stated in the instructions But I just started over and after I finished step 4 and it tried to reboot Im still stuck on that black screen and the blue notification light. Starting to get worried here...


----------



## SlimSnoopOS

michaelearth said:


> The phone reboots automatically after step 4 which is stated in the instructions But I just started over and after I finished step 4 and it tried to reboot Im still stuck on that black screen and the blue notification light. Starting to get worried here...


Aight, so it reboots and you're stuck on a black screen. What happens when you try step 5 after downloading the kernel tar again like I suggested in my prior post?

Edit: Are you disconnecting/reconnecting your cable each time you boot back into download mode? Cuz you should try that. Also, and I know this goes without saying, but you do have a Verizon GSIII correct?


----------



## michaelearth

SlimSnoopOS said:


> Aight, so it reboots and you're stuck on a black screen. What happens when you try step 5 after downloading the kernel tar again like I suggested in my prior post?
> 
> Edit: Are you disconnecting/reconnecting your cable each time you boot back into download mode? Cuz you should try that. Also, and I know this goes without saying, but you do have a Verizon GSIII correct?


I am not able to attempt step 5 as once completing step 4 the phone reboots and is stuck on that black screen which keeps me from being able to do anyting.

Yes I have the verizon GsIII, I will try disconnecting the cable next time


----------



## SlimSnoopOS

michaelearth said:


> I am not able to attempt step 5 as once completing step 4 the phone reboots and is stuck on that black screen which keeps me from being able to do anyting.
> 
> Yes I have the verizon GsIII, I will try disconnecting the cable next time


Pull the battery then boot straight into download mode.


----------



## michaelearth

SlimSnoopOS said:


> Pull the battery then boot straight into download mode.


Alright I re downloaded step 5 and flashed in download mode. It then tried to reboot and Im still getting the black screen of death ha. Should I just pull the batter, go back into download mode and continue on to step 6 maybe?


----------



## SlimSnoopOS

michaelearth said:


> Alright I re downloaded step 5 and flashed in download mode. It then tried to reboot and Im still getting the black screen of death ha. Should I just pull the batter, go back into download mode and continue on to step 6 maybe?


Yea, continue on if step 5 flashed fine. I think the reason it keeps rebooting into the rom is because you have "Auto Reboot" selected in Odin, is that correct? If so, doesn't matter. Let's just get you rooted/unlocked.


----------



## michaelearth

SlimSnoopOS said:


> Yea, continue on if step 5 flashed fine. I think the reason it keeps rebooting into the rom is because you have "Auto Reboot" selected in Odin, is that correct? If so, doesn't matter. Let's just get you rooted/unlocked.


Woot! Everything worked. I was able to boot into recovery mode and my phone now boots up. SlimSnoopOS I cant thank you enough! Its people like you that make these forums an awesome community!

Stupid question, but to flash a rom now I just download the rom, and flash it in recovery, correct? Im being super cautious now as I came from a Galaxy Nexus and everything was easy as pie on that device lol

Thanks again!!!


----------



## SlimSnoopOS

michaelearth said:


> Woot! Everything worked. I was able to boot into recovery mode and my phone now boots up. SlimSnoopOS I cant thank you enough! Its people like you that make these forums an awesome community!
> 
> Stupid question, but to flash a rom now I just download the rom, and flash it in recovery, correct? Im being super cautious now as I came from a Galaxy Nexus and everything was easy as pie on that device lol
> 
> Thanks again!!!


Suh-weet! haha Aight, now I actually need you to do two things...
1) Upgrade your recovery to a later version cuz the ones included in the OP are slightly outdated.
**to upgrade TWRP: download GooManager from the Play Store and do this: open Goomanager, press Menu/Openinstallrecovery script and follow the prompts. 
**to upgrade CWM: download "EZ Recovery" from the Play Store then go to the ClockWorkMod website and download the latest CWM file for the Verizon GSIII (d2vzw). It will download as an img file so you'll need to open EZ Rec. and select the "..." icon to find the img file and flash it.

2) Backup your IMEI using part A and part B. I'm presently helping someone on xda who did not backup their IMEI. Its literally just a one minute process to backup but you'll have an entire blown night if you don't at least backup these files and keep them safe.

If any of this sounds unclear, send me an inbox message so I can make it clear.


----------



## invisiblek

OP updated, tried to make it more clear to flash the VRLBK3 kernel if you get a black screen (this still comes up often)
I also added a "What to do next?" section with the link that Slim provided for the IMEI backup

Also updated TWRP link to their official downloads, I couldn't find an updated CWM tar anywhere, spose I could just roll one...I use twrp though...


----------



## vladimirhtg

Alright gentlemen, I've come here to show off my newbiness. I've read through at least half of this thread and am now resorting to asking for help...
Got through step 4 and eveything looked alright. By "alright" I mean that nothing was on fire. The phone never rebooted. I gave it a few minutes and pressed a few buttons while Odin was still doing it's thing (several minutes afterward though). The only thing Odin did after I tried to reboot it (while still plugged in after step 4) was display the success report about the threads. 1 worked, 0 failed or something.
I currently can't get into Odin mode. No blue lights or screen event. My lappy won't recognize it as an adb device (I have infinity Samsung drivers installed). It beeps when I plug it in and unplug it, which is nice. That beep is very reassuring.
Have I missed my solution? Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## SlimSnoopOS

vladimirhtg said:


> Alright gentlemen, I've come here to show off my newbiness. I've read through at least half of this thread and am now resorting to asking for help...
> Got through step 4 and eveything looked alright. By "alright" I mean that nothing was on fire. The phone never rebooted. I gave it a few minutes and pressed a few buttons while Odin was still doing it's thing (several minutes afterward though). The only thing Odin did after I tried to reboot it (while still plugged in after step 4) was display the success report about the threads. 1 worked, 0 failed or something.
> I currently can't get into Odin mode. No blue lights or screen event. My lappy won't recognize it as an adb device (I have infinity Samsung drivers installed). It beeps when I plug it in and unplug it, which is nice. That beep is very reassuring.
> Have I missed my solution? Thanks for the help in advance.


Was Odin finished and it said success before you tried rebooting it or was Odin still working on flashing the VRALEC boot chain? Was "auto reboot" in Odin checked?

Pull the battery then do the three finger combo for download mode but hold it for thirty seconds or until it boots. I don't see why it would react this way at step four.


----------



## vladimirhtg

SlimSnoopOS said:


> Was Odin finished and it said success before you tried rebooting it or was Odin still working on flashing the VRALEC boot chain? Was "auto reboot" in Odin checked?
> 
> Pull the battery then do the three finger combo for download mode but hold it for thirty seconds or until it boots. I don't see why it would react this way at step four.


He's on 4.1.1, for the general public's info.
I've actually done the batt pull/3 finger like 8 times. hit the 35 second mark the most recent time and gave up, didn't boot.

I _thought_ Odin was finished but I have a feeling I was wrong. Auto-reboot was checked default and I intentionally left it. I made sure that I flashed the VRALEC boot chain twice, and my buddy (who owns the phone) checked with me. Odin looked like it flashed just fine. I'm nearly positive that the last message Odin displayed was "Removed." It was static for long enough for me to wonder why it was static, and that was when I pressed the power button. Once initially, not long enough for it to turn on, just long enough to turn on the screen (no screen event). I then held it down a little longer to turn the phone on, nothing happened, then tried vol- and power for maybe 3 seconds. Nearly directly after I tried to hard reboot it, Odin displayed the succeeded 1/ failed 0 method. Phone did nothing. I did not press the big blue Reset button--totally missed that. My fault. That sums up the Odin events


----------



## SlimSnoopOS

vladimirhtg said:


> He's on 4.1.1, for the general public's info.
> I've actually done the batt pull/3 finger like 8 times. hit the 35 second mark the most recent time and gave up, didn't boot.
> 
> I _thought_ Odin was finished but I have a feeling I was wrong. Auto-reboot was checked default and I intentionally left it. I made sure that I flashed the VRALEC boot chain twice, and my buddy (who owns the phone) checked with me. Odin looked like it flashed just fine. I'm nearly positive that the last message Odin displayed was "Removed." It was static for long enough for me to wonder why it was static, and that was when I pressed the power button. Once initially, not long enough for it to turn on, just long enough to turn on the screen (no screen event). I then held it down a little longer to turn the phone on, nothing happened, then tried vol- and power for maybe 3 seconds. Nearly directly after I tried to hard reboot it, Odin displayed the succeeded 1/ failed 0 method. Phone did nothing. I did not press the big blue Reset button--totally missed that. My fault. That sums up the Odin events


You flashed the VRALEC bootchain twice? How or better yet what do you mean by this? If auto-reboot was checked it should have rebooted after the first time once Odin was finished flashing the bootchain. How charged was the battery before you tried all of this? Lastly, I know what this guide states but did you Odin flash the bootchain via PDA?

Edit: For future reference, once Odin begins to flash a tar, you're not supposed to remove the cable or turn off the device.


----------



## vladimirhtg

SlimSnoopOS said:


> You flashed the VRALEC bootchain twice? How or better yet what do you mean by this? If auto-reboot was checked it should have rebooted after the first time once Odin was finished flashing the bootchain. How charged was the battery before you tried all of this? Lastly, I know what this guide states but did you Odin flash the bootchain via PDA?
> 
> Edit: For future reference, once Odin begins to flash a tar, you're not supposed to remove the cable or turn off the device.


Sorry lol let me rephrase that: "I double checked the bootchain, and then flashed it once. I might have interrupted the flash? 
invisiblek and I have been talking, I'm taking it back to vzw. It's totally non-responsive and a fresh one should solve that problem.


----------



## SlimSnoopOS

vladimirhtg said:


> Sorry lol let me rephrase that: "I double checked the bootchain, and then flashed it once. I might have interrupted the flash?
> invisiblek and I have been talking, I'm taking it back to vzw. It's totally non-responsive and a fresh one should solve that problem.


Gotcha, best of luck.


----------



## razorloves

invisiblek, thanks a ton for this. worked perfect on my new sgs3 with VRBMB1.


----------



## friguy3

My wife is on stock 4.1.2 and before I bork her phone I want to check...what method exactly? Unlock bootloader first? then root? but how? there's the toolkit I found, but I cant get it to be able to show 4.1.2 as an option. Do I need to do something different for 4.1.2? There's 1000 different writeups and videos but none are the same and none say its good for 4.1.2. ugh...thanks!


----------



## razorloves

friguy3 said:


> My wife is on stock 4.1.2 and before I bork her phone I want to check...what method exactly? Unlock bootloader first? then root? but how? there's the toolkit I found, but I cant get it to be able to show 4.1.2 as an option. Do I need to do something different for 4.1.2? There's 1000 different writeups and videos but none are the same and none say its good for 4.1.2. ugh...thanks!


It says it works on 4.1.2 in the op and in the post directly above yours.


----------



## Harkes2k

Tried rooting today and got to the last step and went to boot and now only get past the first boot screen and then the screen stays black with blue led on. I tried to get back into bootloader but I can't do it... I can however get back into Odin... help please!!


----------



## SlimSnoopOS

Harkes2k said:


> Tried rooting today and got to the last step and went to boot and now only get past the first boot screen and then the screen stays black with blue led on. I tried to get back into bootloader but I can't do it... I can however get back into Odin... help please!!


Which step did you perform as your last step: step 9 (flash recovery and bootloader) or step 10 (flash VRBLK3 kernel)? I do not have the VRBMB1 kernel tar to flash if you are stuck after performing step 10.


----------



## Harkes2k

Do I flash it in recovery or odin?


----------



## landshark

Harkes2k said:


> Do I flash it in recovery or odin?


Both steps 9 and 10 are flashed in recovery.


----------



## bunk254

okay ive been trying to get odin to do anything at all but everything fails, ive been trying to flash the stock rom and it gets to boot.img and starts to load boot but either stops loading, or gives the fail message, ive pulled the battery numerous times but nothing is working, very frustrating so im hoping someone can help me out
edit: its now getting stuck on "SetupConnection"


----------



## SlimSnoopOS

bunk254 said:


> okay ive been trying to get odin to do anything at all but everything fails, ive been trying to flash the stock rom and it gets to boot.img and starts to load boot but either stops loading, or gives the fail message, ive pulled the battery numerous times but nothing is working, very frustrating so im hoping someone can help me out
> edit: its now getting stuck on "SetupConnection"


Could you post a screenshot of what you're seeing? Make sure it shows the entire program, file, Odin #, etc.


----------



## bunk254

sure im just trying to get back to stock


----------



## bunk254

so basically no matter what i do i end up stuck during the stock rom flash, ive been stuck at "recovery", "boot.img", and everywhere else, first it takes me about 20 trys for the flash to even start, then just gets stuck somewhere suring the flash, currently it has been on "recovery.img" for about 15 min... i dont even care about rooting anymore i just want my phone to be usable
edit: another attempt, im stuck at the "aboot.mbn"
edit edit: no matter what file im flashing i get stuck at "aboot.mbn"


----------



## berserker

Try a different USB port first and if that doesn't work then try another USB cable.

Sent from my SGSIII


----------



## bunk254

tried all usb ports and all my cables, this cable is the only one that odin even recognizes the phone through


----------



## berserker

bunk254 said:


> tried all usb ports and all my cables, this cable is the only one that odin even recognizes the phone through


It sounds like an intermittent signal through that cable. Perhaps buy another stock cable?

Sent from my SGSIII


----------



## SlimSnoopOS

berserker said:


> It sounds like an intermittent signal through that cable. Perhaps buy another stock cable?
> 
> Sent from my SGSIII


Maybe they could uninstall the Samsung drivers, reboot the computer, then reinstall the Samsung drivers? The issue is either the drivers, computer, or like you pointed out--the cable itself.

bunk254,

Do you have another Windows computer to try as well? Also, when it gets stuck on any of those files, how long are you waiting before you disconnect the cable? Are you waiting say 5-10 mins whenever it gets stuck? I know mentioned you waited 15 mins that one time.


----------



## landshark

I know it sounds like a stupid question, but if you are using a laptop, is the laptop plugged in? I have heard of instances in the past where that has made a difference. Just want to make sure we cover everything.

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------



## Syndacate

landshark said:


> I know it sounds like a stupid question, but if you are using a laptop, is the laptop plugged in? I have heard of instances in the past where that has made a difference. Just want to make sure we cover everything.
> 
> Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


Yeah, I wouldn't put it above some idiot OEM to think it's a "good feature" to disable some USB features if unpluguged, heh.

As for the OP:
I've never had a cable go bad, but I did have one that stopped being recognized via Odin (and my computer). Just said it failed to install in Windows, and Linux/OS X just ignored it, but it charges 100% fine. It's not a 'charge only' USB cable, either, but it's as useful as one, use it as my daily charger, ironically.

So don't rule out cable, but it is pretty unlikely. As for the ports, if it recognizes it at all, unlikely, but anything is possible. I'd try reinstalling the driver, then try plugging it into the port that your mouse is plugged into (and plug the mouse into another).


----------



## landshark

Syndacate said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't put it above some idiot OEM to think it's a "good feature" to disable some USB features if unpluguged, heh.


Really doesn't have anything to do with OEMs. It's just a weird quirk I have seen reported where a laptop needed to be plugged in for ODIN to fully flash a file.


----------



## robfromga

Wow. What a nightmare. I've just read 90% of this thread, have rooted every device for the past 4-5 years I've had, this looks like Samsung/vzw really didn't want you to root. Am I wrong cause really wanting to flash a different rom.?


----------



## Syndacate

landshark said:


> Really doesn't have anything to do with OEMs. It's just a weird quirk I have seen reported where a laptop needed to be plugged in for ODIN to fully flash a file.


Well it's either the OEM's, the OS, or the phone...and the phone shouldn't know anything about it...and the OS shouldn't do anything about it (but obv is still possible), so it kind of just leaves the OEMs..no?


----------



## wizard0f0s

Syndacate said:


> Well it's either the OEM's, the OS, or the phone...and the phone shouldn't know anything about it...and the OS shouldn't do anything about it (but obv is still possible), so it kind of just leaves the OEMs..no?


A lot of times the OS will limit power output on usb when it's on battery to conserve power. It's probably enough to make a difference to Odin and the phone. If that's it though, you should be able to change it in your power profiles (depending on the control it gives you).

Sent from my SGS3


----------



## rfnk

Really silly question. Now everytime when I go to my version of Clockwork Mod Recovery and I do an update, the Android firmware install screen that has Andy with the blue cube spinning no longer spins. It is such a minor thing but it drives me absolutely crazy. Is there any way I can get this to work again? Any idea what I did wrong? Currently running AOKP w/4.2.2 Build 5

Thanks!


----------



## Syndacate

wizard0f0s said:


> A lot of times the OS will limit power output on usb when it's on battery to conserve power. It's probably enough to make a difference to Odin and the phone. If that's it though, you should be able to change it in your power profiles (depending on the control it gives you). Sent from my SGS3


If the OS is dropping the power below that of the USB spec, then that's a terrible attempt at power saving. I don't know much about how Windows handles USB ports when it comes to power management, but as you said, it should be changed, if it's messing with it, via the power profiles...at the very least...

If that's out of the control of the end user then that's retarded (like most of M$'s decisions). I'd hate to think even they are that stupid, so I (personally) wouldn't be so quick to blame the OS.


----------



## dag92821

Am I missing something? The OP states regarding the flash counter "Its a little number that gets incremented each time you flash (via odin ONLY, recovery WILL NOT increment this) a non official image.". But to get back to "stock" we reset the flash counter and then use *ODIN* to flash stock bootchain then ROM. Isn't *that* going to increment the flash counter?!?!

*confused*


----------



## SlimSnoopOS

dag92821 said:


> Am I missing something? The OP states regarding the flash counter "Its a little number that gets incremented each time you flash (via odin ONLY, recovery WILL NOT increment this) a non official image.". But to get back to "stock" we reset the flash counter and then use *ODIN* to flash stock bootchain then ROM. Isn't *that* going to increment the flash counter?!?!
> 
> *confused*


Those are official files though, your flash counter would increase if you flashed non-VZW/Samsung software. I don't know of a more technical way to explain it, I'm sure someone else could. This statement means do not flash anything that would not be included/associated with (for example) an unrooted phone's software; kernel, radio, stock image, and bootchains are all fine because they are a part of a full rom and made by Samsung.


----------



## Syndacate

dag92821 said:


> Am I missing something? The OP states regarding the flash counter "Its a little number that gets incremented each time you flash (via odin ONLY, recovery WILL NOT increment this) a non official image.". But to get back to "stock" we reset the flash counter and then use *ODIN* to flash stock bootchain then ROM. Isn't *that* going to increment the flash counter?!?!
> 
> *confused*


I'm not positive, but I'm 99% sure that the flash counter won't increment as the Samsung official images are signed, where-as unofficial images are not.


----------



## invisiblek

Exactly right guys. Flashing signed Samsung images won't increase it again. Going back to stock will not increase your flash counter.


----------



## xkape

pretty sure i am screwed here. 
Because OP said.. "DO this before proceeding", I "flashed" the VRALF2 file via Odin. Install successful. Stuck at 4G LTE boot animation. So, I do it again... success! stuck at same place. Decide I'm doing it wrong and move on to the steps. go all the way thru step 6 hoping to get recovery. All successful installs in Odin and still stuck in same place and no recovery. SO I move to step 7. success. Now stuck in same place BUT.. I can no longer get into download mode.

So, I am pretty sure Im screwed. ANy help?


----------



## xkape

edited


----------



## xkape

OK, I just bought a jig... cause im a retard, I will now see the error of my first attempt and boldly try to unlock my wifes. Totally a bad idea but, hey, ill just have to look back on this moment and say.. why?


----------



## rsmiff

Hi. I am stuck on the black screen. I see I need to flash the [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]VRBLK3 kernel but there is no download available in the OP. Can anyone help?[/background]


----------



## invisiblek

xkape said:


> Hi. I am stuck on the black screen. I see I need to flash the [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]VRBLK3 kernel but there is no download available in the OP. Can anyone help?[/background]


here you go: http://invisiblek.org/sch-i535/kernels/d2vzw-STOCK-VRBLK3.kernel.zip
flash via recovery

OP updated with simplified instructions...


----------



## rsmiff

invisiblek said:


> so what exactly is it doing? nothing at all? can't get into download more or anything?
> 
> here you go: http://invisiblek.or...BLK3.kernel.zip
> flash via recovery
> 
> OP updated with simplified instructions...


Thank you. Flashed it. Everything back to normal.


----------



## xkape

yeah man.. no download mode, no recovery.. just boots to the 4G LTE boot animations and stays there. I have let it go for an hour an nothing. Thought maybe battery was dead so I charged it overnight... still no go. Battery did charge though

computer recognizes it as well cause it makes the little sound when I plug it in but, it doesn't go as far as letting me open folders and whatnot, just knows I plugged it in and knows its an S3

ALso, since I am going to attempt this again and again until it works... The new phones, as soon as you activate it (Verizon guys does it not me) it immediately starts downloading and installing 4.1.2 Don't know if that relevent or not, just thought I would toss it out there just incase.


----------



## SlimSnoopOS

xkape said:


> yeah man.. no download mode, no recovery.. just boots to the 4G LTE boot animations and stays there. I have let it go for an hour an nothing. Thought maybe battery was dead so I charged it overnight... still no go. Battery did charge though
> 
> computer recognizes it as well cause it makes the little sound when I plug it in but, it doesn't go as far as letting me open folders and whatnot, just knows I plugged it in and knows its an S3
> 
> ALso, since I am going to attempt this again and again until it works... The new phones, as soon as you activate it (Verizon guys does it not me) it immediately starts downloading and installing 4.1.2 Don't know if that relevent or not, just thought I would toss it out there just incase.


How long were you holding volume down, home, and power before letting it go? If you flashed everything in the PDA field of Odin, download mode should be untouched esp. if the phone boots to the VZW LTE logo. I definitely suggest holding those buttons for a bit longer or even trying steps like this for a powered off state.


----------



## xkape

How do I check to see if i am rooted and unlocked? Damn I hate being a noob...lol Sorry, last time I had to do this is when the GNex came out and I fell off the wagon from there


----------



## SlimSnoopOS

xkape said:


> How do I check to see if i am rooted and unlocked? Damn I hate being a noob...lol Sorry, last time I had to do this is when the GNex came out and I fell off the wagon from there


Well, if all the steps went through then you would know you're unlocked if you see the Samsung logo flash by in .5-1 second. Also, if you're rooted you should see "su" in System/xbin and also have SuperSU or SuperUser in your app drawer.


----------



## I_RatRod_itAll

OK, I'm getting used to feeling like a noob. Every time I get a different phone I can't root it because it will never EVER boot into CWM. I flashed both the bootchain and CWM twice using Odin and links from OP without issue on this phone. I flashed a 2nd time because the 1st time I used the bootloader slot instead of the PDA slot to flash the bootchain, but no difference. I should also mention the 1st time flashing both, but after flashing the bootchain I hit the 3 buttons before the phone booted normally... so odin couldn't verify success, although it did when I let the phone boot normally... Now if I press and hold all 3 buttons, then under the Samsung logo it shows the padlock unlocked graphic (at the top in blue letters "RECOVERY BOOTING"), goes black, and just stays there. I believe it's taking the power button being pressed as a command to reboot, which is the default selected command. If I release the power button only it will show the Samsung logo, black screen, SGS3 logo, then boot into stock recovery. Do I need an app for CWM like on my D2G? Hope not, I hate that! Hope someone can help, thanks once again.

Update: I read some more pages, think the problem is that I haven't flashed the VRLBK3 Kernel? Is the black screen I'm getting when I keep holding all 3 buttons the same as everyone is talking about?


----------



## SlimSnoopOS

I_RatRod_itAll said:


> OK, I'm getting used to feeling like a noob. Every time I get a different phone I can't root it because it will never EVER boot into CWM. I flashed both the bootchain and CWM twice without issue on this phone, and all it will do is go to the stock recovery. Under the samsung logo it shows the padlock unlocked graphic, goes black, then shows galaxy s III logo. If I release the power button only it will go into the stock recovery, and if I keep holding all 3 it just sits there, screen blank. Do I need an app for it like my D2G? Hope not, I hate that! Hope someone can help, thanks once again.


Hmm, I actually just used this method last week to update my partitions & etc. for my long been rooted/unlocked GSIII. I think for me, my issue was the same--a successful recovery flash via Odin but neither recovery would boot when I tried it afterwards. What I did was:

1) uncheck "Auto reboot" in Odin
2) flash the CWM tar
3) wait until you get the Pass and Reset prompt
4) then pulled battery/booted to CWM using three finger combo BUT released only the Power button after it initially booted

Try that perhaps?


----------



## I_RatRod_itAll

Yes, sir! Thanks! Always the simplest thing.

Update: Everything went fine, but now it reboots constantly. Boots all the way to the 4G animation, stays there.
Update again: Wipe data/factory reset. Lost some stuff, but rooted and running fine. Maybe an O/C kernel next, but after all it's been through today I think I'm gonna leave it alone for a while!!


----------



## stinnay

Ive gotten everything downloaded and through all the steps but flashing the new root.zip and vrale6.bootloader i cant seem to boot them from my sd. can anyone help with that step?


----------



## SlimSnoopOS

stinnay said:


> Ive gotten everything downloaded and through all the steps but flashing the new root.zip and vrale6.bootloader i cant seem to boot them from my sd. can anyone help with that step?


What do you mean it can't boot them, it does not see your sd card? Which recovery is it: CWM or TWRP? What storage capacity is the sd card and what is it formatted to? It should be formatted to Fat32.


----------



## juancaperez2000

quick question is possible to use voodoo OTA root keeper on our devices for updates and keep root acces or is necesary some different process? thanks in advance


----------



## SlimSnoopOS

juancaperez2000 said:


> quick question is possible to use voodoo OTA root keeper on our devices for updates and keep root acces or is necesary some different process? thanks in advance


You "should" be fine, a lot of folks do that for each OTA. However, if you receive the yellow triangle warning sometime afterwards you'll need to Odin flash a rom then unlock the bootloader.


----------



## HGPennyPacker

I'm having trouble with step 7. My phone is version VRBMB1. When I boot into recovery and attempt to flash the root.zip and the vralec.bootloader, I get a message saying "installation failed, invalid signature". I thought maybe it was the recovery tool, so I tried flashing the newest tar via Odin, but I'm not sure it overwrote CWM.

The phone works fine (obviously) and I do see the "unlocked" symbol on boot, but I'm not rooted.

Thanks for the help, and providing this relatively simple rooting method.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## SlimSnoopOS

HGPennyPacker said:


> I'm having trouble with step 7. My phone is version VRBMB1. When I boot into recovery and attempt to flash the root.zip and the vralec.bootloader, I get a message saying "installation failed, invalid signature". I thought maybe it was the recovery tool, so I tried flashing the newest tar via Odin, but I'm not sure it overwrote CWM.
> 
> The phone works fine (obviously) and I do see the "unlocked" symbol on boot, but I'm not rooted.
> 
> Thanks for the help, and providing this relatively simple rooting method.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Does your recovery explicitly say ClockWorkMod when you're in it? If it does not, then the recovery isn't flashed. And are you choosing "Install from sd card?"


----------



## HGPennyPacker

SlimSnoopOS said:


> Does your recovery explicitly say ClockWorkMod when you're in it? If it does not, then the recovery isn't flashed. And are you choosing "Install from sd card?"


It didn't say clockwork mood, which I thought was odd. That must be the problem. I will flash again and see how it goes. Thanks for the help.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## SlimSnoopOS

HGPennyPacker said:


> It didn't say clockwork mood, which I thought was odd. That must be the problem. I will flash again and see how it goes. Thanks for the help.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Any luck? If its still not saying CWM when you boot into recovery then open Odin, uncheck auto-reboot, and flash the CWM tar again. Once it says Pass/Reset, unplug, pull the battery, then try booting into recovery again. It should look different now.


----------



## HGPennyPacker

SlimSnoopOS said:


> Any luck? If its still not saying CWM when you boot into recovery then open Odin, uncheck auto-reboot, and flash the CWM tar again. Once it says Pass/Reset, unplug, pull the battery, then try booting into recovery again. It should look different now.


Turned off auto-reboot and it worked. Root and VRALEC flashed and I'm now rooted. Thank you for your help.


----------



## shonalex

All rooted and ready to go. Thanks so much. All the info here made it really easy. Appreciate it!!!


----------



## beyondelana

I got stuck at #7. Flash root.zip and VRALE6.bootloader.zip from step 1 in recovery mode. I tried to do this from android system recovery that I get by volume+ home and power. When I try to "apply update from external storage" root.zip it gives me error: "E:signature verification failed" and aborts installation. How exactly do I "flash" the root.zip and vrale6.bootloader.zip? What am I doing wrong? I apologize for being a NOOB, but everyone starts somewhere, right? Any help would be VERY appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## SlimSnoopOS

beyondelana said:


> Any luck? If its still not saying CWM when you boot into recovery then open Odin, uncheck auto-reboot, and flash the CWM tar again. Once it says Pass/Reset, unplug, pull the battery, then try booting into recovery again. It should look different now.


----------



## jacobsmolik1

I'm sorry this may need to be in the help thread, but I have a problem. I've had my S3 for awhile now and am not new to Rooting and custom roms, etc. When I first bought this phone and rooted it using the old root66 method I lost data when going to an AOSP Rom. I fixed that problem by reprovisioning my SIM with *2767*3855# and was able to enjoy ll of the AOSP goodness. Today I noticed Invisiblek suggested that we flash the newest radios and tz. I followed his direction and upon reboot I lost data once again. I did a full unroot and returned completely to stock. I rerooted using the new method and now even after rerooting I am unable to flash AOSP roms, but to make matters worse I cannot reprovision my SIM. It says my feature update cannot be completed. My imei and related items are all intact between roms so I'm not sure what the problem is. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## berserker

Flash a different radio?

Sent from my SGSIII


----------



## jacobsmolik1

That seems like a viable suggestion but when I use a different radio I experience the random reboot issue that is mentioned. That's why I assumed upgrading to the newest would be my best bet.


----------



## jacobsmolik1

After a lot of digging I discovered that I cannot reprovision my SIM once on stock JB 4.1.1 or higher. The obvious thing to do seems to be downgrading to previous firmware and reprovisioning. After that let it update all the way to JB and try to flash again? Hopefully I can get this issue worked out. I have no idea how to downgrade or if that is even the best option for me. If anyone knows of something better please point me in the right direction.


----------



## jacobsmolik1

I never knew this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=35600769&postcount=2 existed as I don't frequent XDA, but I plan on trying these methods and I'll report back with details.


----------



## jacobsmolik1

Ok, because I said I would report back, here is what I have: Working Data Again!!! Yay and no random reboot issues so far. I Odin'd the root66 .tar and reprovisioned my sim and was able to use data once again. I'll know better next time if I have to deal with it again.


----------



## JRJ442

Edit: Was having problems. It was my computer being lame. Got it. Worked like a charm!


----------



## sephiroth31

hey hi i had problems doing every time i try to apply the root update it failes

i only get E: signature verification failed while appling the root zip


----------



## SlimSnoopOS

sephiroth31 said:


> hey hi i had problems doing every time i try to apply the root update it failes
> 
> i only get E: signature verification failed while appling the root zip


Reflash CWM, you're in the stock recovery.


----------



## SlimSnoopOS

I'll go ahead and confirm, this gave me root on the latest OTA VRBMD3 as I detailed (with pics!) in post #67 on xda.

For anyone who needs repeating, THIS WORKS ON VRBMD3 4.1.2 OTA. I am doing a TWRP backup and will flash a random rom just to verify bootloader is unlocked then I'll edit this post.

Edit: Root and unlock are successful. I flashed Axis rom with no yellow triangle warnings. Flash away folks!


----------



## thewizzler

Does this method wipe data?


----------



## SlimSnoopOS

thewizzler said:


> Does this method wipe data?


Nope!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Daghost

I have gotten to the recovery stage but when i try to flash the root.zip or VRALE6.bootloader.zip it says E:signature verification failed and installation aborted. Any ideas folks?


----------



## SlimSnoopOS

Daghost said:


> I have gotten to the recovery stage but when i try to flash the root.zip or VRALE6.bootloader.zip it says E:signature verification failed and installation aborted. Any ideas folks?


See this post cuz you're still on the stock recovery.


----------



## TopSnake

So here's my question. If i follow the op steps to a t i should have root. I'm doing this to my uncles phone. Also, after rooting, can i flash the stock bootloader and run that as the daily just in case of any new updates? That way he can just voodoo ota root keep?
RAZR MAXX


----------



## DArmoKan

I'm having problems getting rid of the stock bootloader. I've tried flashing CWM, then TWRP, but I can't boot anything but the stock bootloader. What's going on? I've tried unchecking auto-reboot in Odin. My "custom binary download" counter is at 4. I have never run custom firmware on this device; I just bought it, then updated to VRBMD3 OTA. Halp, plox!

EDIT: Nevermind, it was as simple as ONE MISSING STEP: directly after flashing TWRP in Odin, I unplugged the USB cable from the S III, then while still showing download mode on the screen, I popped the battery out. VOILA!


----------



## SlimSnoopOS

TopSnake said:


> So here's my question. If i follow the op steps to a t i should have root. I'm doing this to my uncles phone. Also, after rooting, can i flash the stock bootloader and run that as the daily just in case of any new updates? That way he can just voodoo ota root keep?
> RAZR MAXX


Just follow the steps in the OP to root/unlock. He'll get OTA prompts when they come.


----------



## phoenixus

Is everything in this post still valid if you're running the latest OTA (MB3)?

I purchased a GS3 a few weeks ago, coming from Motorola devices where as we know it's impossible to unlock


----------



## SlimSnoopOS

phoenixus said:


> Is everything in this post still valid if you're running the latest OTA (MB3)?
> 
> I purchased a GS3 a few weeks ago, coming from Motorola devices where as we know it's impossible to unlock


Look one page back bud, I'm waaaaay ahead of you. Also the OTA path is VRBMB1--> VRBM*D*3.


----------



## phoenixus

SlimSnoopOS said:


> Look one page back bud, I'm waaaaay ahead of you. Also the OTA path is VRBMB1--> VRBM*D*3.


Doh!

Thanks Slim!


----------



## drek

This method worked for me a few months back when I rooted successfully. I switched my phone back to stock un-rooted and ran it like for a bit. I'm trying to re-root the device now but cannot for the life of me get a custom recovery loaded. I'm using the latest files and nothing is working. Odin says it successfully flashes the files but it will not boot into a custom recovery. I keep getting the Samsung logo and a pad lock.

EDIT: Phone is running 4.1.2 with the latest OTA.
EDIT: I've tried both CWM and TWRP, neither is working. ROM counter is up to 12...
EDIT: Had to flash VRBLK3 and then everything as documented.


----------



## SlimSnoopOS

drek said:


> This method worked for me a few months back when I rooted successfully. I switched my phone back to stock un-rooted and ran it like for a bit. I'm trying to re-root the device now but cannot for the life of me get a custom recovery loaded. I'm using the latest files and nothing is working. Odin says it successfully flashes the files but it will not boot into a custom recovery. I keep getting the Samsung logo and a pad lock.
> 
> EDIT: Phone is running 4.1.2 with the latest OTA.
> EDIT: I've tried both CWM and TWRP, neither is working. ROM counter is up to 12...
> EDIT: Had to flash VRBLK3 and then everything as documented.


So, you are rooted and unlocked?

You can use TriangleAway to reset your flash counter in Download Mode if you are rooted/unlocked.


----------



## drek

SlimSnoopOS said:


> So, you are rooted and unlocked?
> 
> You can use TriangleAway to reset your flash counter in Download Mode if you are rooted/unlocked.


I am now. Took a bit though. Phone didn't want to give it up. I also used triangle away to reset the counter. Works like a charm.


----------



## hakoreh

SlimSnoopOS said:


> So, you are rooted and unlocked?
> 
> You can use TriangleAway to reset your flash counter in Download Mode if you are rooted/unlocked.


I'm having a major problem here. Please if you can help. I got a replacement phone from Verizon. It has 4.1.2 out of the box. I followed the steps exactly as above in the first post and as my flash counts go up, I am rooted and I have a custom recovery HOWEVER anytime I flash a ROM it will not boot. It will go to the Samsung Galaxy SIII logo and then vibrate twice and boot back into recovery. It will however boot into download or recovery mode but won't boot the ROM. Then I go and boot into download mode and restore it stock. So am I stuck - can I not flash a ROM? I had CleanROM on my first phone and I enjoyed it very much. Now I'm stuck. Please someone help me out, I've spent the whole day on it.


----------



## SlimSnoopOS

hakoreh said:


> I'm having a major problem here. Please if you can help. I got a replacement phone from Verizon. It has 4.1.2 out of the box. I followed the steps exactly as above in the first post and as my flash counts go up, I am rooted and I have a custom recovery HOWEVER anytime I flash a ROM it will not boot. It will go to the Samsung Galaxy SIII logo and then vibrate twice and boot back into recovery. It will however boot into download or recovery mode but won't boot the ROM. Then I go and boot into download mode and restore it stock. So am I stuck - can I not flash a ROM? I had CleanROM on my first phone and I enjoyed it very much. Now I'm stuck. Please someone help me out, I've spent the whole day on it.


Aye you sure you flashed the root zip and vrale6 bootloader zip in recovery? If so, did you check the md5 of the rom you attempted to flash?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## hakoreh

SlimSnoopOS said:


> Aye you sure you flashed the root zip and vrale6 bootloader zip in recovery? If so, did you check the md5 of the rom you attempted to flash?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Yes I'm.sure and yes I.did and I had root and everything it just turns south when I try to flash a rom


----------



## hakoreh

By the way when I flash root and the jelly bean chain, I still see that the boot loader is still locked. It says secure boot is enabled. Is it supposed to?


----------



## SlimSnoopOS

hakoreh said:


> By the way when I flash root and the jelly bean chain, I still see that the boot loader is still locked. It says secure boot is enabled. Is it supposed to?


What is stated in Download mode is irrelevant, it does not change whether you're locked or unlocked. When you flash a rom, what are your steps? And which rom are you flashing?


----------



## hakoreh

SlimSnoopOS said:


> What is stated in Download mode is irrelevant, it does not change whether you're locked or unlocked. When you flash a rom, what are your steps? And which rom are you flashing?


after ive flashed in recovery root and the jelly bean bootloader, i boot into recovery and wipe data and cache and then flash the rom - CleanROM the latest one - I have it saved on my SD card from the last time I flashed it on my original phone. Phone restarts and basically goes to Samsung Galaxy SIII screen and just sits there. and then goes back to recovery. I can boot into anything but the homescreen.


----------



## hakoreh

so nothing?


----------



## SlimSnoopOS

hakoreh said:


> after ive flashed in recovery root and the jelly bean bootloader, i boot into recovery and wipe data and cache and then flash the rom - CleanROM the latest one - I have it saved on my SD card from the last time I flashed it on my original phone. Phone restarts and basically goes to Samsung Galaxy SIII screen and just sits there. and then goes back to recovery. I can boot into anything but the homescreen.


Does "jelly bean bootloader" = VRALE6 bootloader? Cuz that's not jellybean, that's ICS since it's the unlocked bootloader from a factory unlocked pre-release GSIII. Switch custom recoveries and try these steps again. See if that helps. Alternatively, try doing these steps on maybe VRBLK3 and see if there's any change.


----------



## jamesof4j

Hey guys. This is my first attempt at bootloading anything, and I'm trying to use Cyanogen. I followed the instructions on the first page of this thread, everything's working fine, but I dont understand Step #7. It says "Flash root.zip and VRALE6.bootloader.zip from step 1 in recovery mode" but the only options the recovery mode gives me are like "apply update from external storage". Is this an update or a root file? Am I supposed to use one of these choices, or use Odin on my desktop with the PDA option? Neither choice are allowing me to select any files. I'm not stressed because my phone still boots its stock rom, but please help. I'm annoyed with verizon and their recent updates screwing with my phone. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Shane269

Use step 6 to boot recovery. Select install zip while inside twrp recovery on your phone. Find the zips to install and flash them.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SlimSnoopOS

jamesof4j said:


> Hey guys. This is my first attempt at bootloading anything, and I'm trying to use Cyanogen. I followed the instructions on the first page of this thread, everything's working fine, but I dont understand Step #7. It says "Flash root.zip and VRALE6.bootloader.zip from step 1 in recovery mode" but the only options the recovery mode gives me are like "apply update from external storage". Is this an update or a root file? Am I supposed to use one of these choices, or use Odin on my desktop with the PDA option? Neither choice are allowing me to select any files. I'm not stressed because my phone still boots its stock rom, but please help. I'm annoyed with verizon and their recent updates screwing with my phone. Thank you in advance.


See this post, you're still on the stock recovery then do what Shane269 posted.


----------



## jamesof4j

Thanks guys! Got it working! My phone now has a pretty light-blue ring spinning in a circle (and it will soon have CyanogenMod once that circle finishes spinning). BTW do any of you know how long the first boot-up of CyanogenMod usually takes?


----------



## SlimSnoopOS

jamesof4j said:


> Thanks guys! Got it working! My phone now has a pretty light-blue ring spinning in a circle (and it will soon have CyanogenMod once that circle finishes spinning). BTW do any of you know how long the first boot-up of CyanogenMod usually takes?


Five to ten minutes at most, if I had to guess.


----------



## jamesof4j

Hmmm.... it's not getting past that light-blue ring. I left it alone for about half an hour and its still not loaded. I used the latest stable build (10.1.0), and i cleared the cache before i started, so i dont know what could have gone wrong...

EDIT: Jumped back into clockworkmod, did a factory reset wipe, and then booted the cyanogenmod... it loaded in about 4 seconds! This just made my night!


----------



## SlimSnoopOS

jamesof4j said:


> Hmmm.... it's not getting past that light-blue ring. I left it alone for about half an hour and its still not loaded. I used the latest stable build (10.1.0), and i cleared the cache before i started, so i dont know what could have gone wrong...
> 
> EDIT: Jumped back into clockworkmod, did a factory reset wipe, and then booted the cyanogenmod... it loaded in about 4 seconds! This just made my night!


Yea, you have to do a Factory Reset at least before you flash a new rom. Otherwise, you will see issues. Glad you have it working.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## tf0ng

I've installed bootloader and cwm using odin. However, I still cannot get into the new recovery mode. When i press vol +, home, and power it brings me to the samsung logo. At the very top says recovery booting... Here is my problem. It either shuts the phone down or starts the phone normally. I cannot get into recovery to flash root. Please help. Thanks.


----------



## SlimSnoopOS

tf0ng said:


> I've installed bootloader and cwm using odin. However, I still cannot get into the new recovery mode. When i press vol +, home, and power it brings me to the samsung logo. At the very top says recovery booting... Here is my problem. It either shuts the phone down or starts the phone normally. I cannot get into recovery to flash root. Please help. Thanks.


Let go of the power button once the phone vibrates from a cold boot. It should boot into CWM and be labeled as such in recovery.


----------



## tf0ng

SlimSnoopOS said:


> Let go of the power button once the phone vibrates from a cold boot. It should boot into CWM and be labeled as such in recovery.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## junowhoo

Wll this work if my firmware is VRBMF1?


----------



## landshark

junowhoo said:


> Wll this work if my firmware is VRBMF1?


Yes it will


----------



## gunguy05

Just making sure I am right here. Haven't flashed anything since my Droid X a couple years ago..

For a Verizon S3

It can be rooted, bootloader unlocked, custom rom loaded, and can be flashed back to stock if I want to sell it later (so as to enable it back to OTA updates)?

Just want to make sure before I screw with anything.


----------



## SlimSnoopOS

gunguy05 said:


> Just making sure I am right here. Haven't flashed anything since my Droid X a couple years ago..
> 
> For a Verizon S3
> 
> It can be rooted, bootloader unlocked, custom rom loaded, and can be flashed back to stock if I want to sell it later (so as to enable it back to OTA updates)?
> 
> Just want to make sure before I screw with anything.


Yes, for every firmware available excluding the as yet unavailable 4.3 OTA. No guarantees but you should root/unlock BEFORE that gets pushed to your device starting today if the leaked Samsung documents are to be believed.


----------



## mikecico

Is there any update on this re: the 4.3 OTA update? I installed it without checking, and it broke Foxfi. I want to root now, but it sounds like the root method here hasn't been verified with the 4.3 update yet.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlimSnoopOS

mikecico said:


> Is there any update on this re: the 4.3 OTA update? I installed it without checking, and it broke Foxfi. I want to root now, but it sounds like the root method here hasn't been verified with the 4.3 update yet.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


As of this moment, do not use this root method for VRUCML1 4.3. Over on xda, in our TW 4.3 discussion thread, we have confirmation from multiple users that Saferoot works for our current 4.3 ota. You'll find what you need in the OP of that thread for root. Yes, the tool is in the S4 section but its confirmed to work on our S3. You can only root the 4.3 OTA at this moment, do not flash roms/kernels/recoveries and do not attempt to downgrade your firmware to anything prior to 4.3 unless you want a hard bricked device. Thank you for asking this and I hope Invisiblek does not mind if I post this here (but I'm sure he does not given the nature of VRUCML1 4.3).

Happy holidays!


----------

